# Last letter geography quiz



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

*Name  a Country, City, River or Mountain   and reply to the next one with the last letter of the previous answer*


Amazon


N


----------



## Sparky (Jun 30, 2019)

*Nagano

O*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 30, 2019)

*Ottawa

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

*Amazon*

*N*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 1, 2019)

Nashville

E


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 1, 2019)

Europe

*E*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 1, 2019)

*Edinburgh

H*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2019)

*Holland*

*D*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 1, 2019)

*Dallas

S*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 1, 2019)

Saskatoon

*N*


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 2, 2019)

Newfoundland

D


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 2, 2019)

Dallas

*S*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 3, 2019)

*Shanghai 

I  *


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2019)

*Irthing ( river) *

*G*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 3, 2019)

Germany

Y


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 4, 2019)

Yucatan

N


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 4, 2019)

New Jersey

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2019)

*Yellow river*

*R*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 5, 2019)

Richmond Hill


L


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2019)

*Liffey  ( river)*

*Y*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 5, 2019)

*Yucatan*

*N *


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 5, 2019)

*Newark

K*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 5, 2019)

Kakadu

L


----------



## tinytn (Jul 5, 2019)

*Louisiana 

A*


----------



## Repondering (Jul 5, 2019)

*Abidjan 

N*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 6, 2019)

Nepean

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2019)

*Newfoundland*

*D*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 6, 2019)

*Denmark *

*K*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2019)

*Kilimanjaro*

*O*


----------



## RubyK (Jul 6, 2019)

Ohio

O


----------



## Pinky (Jul 6, 2019)

Omaha

A


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 6, 2019)

Akron

N


----------



## Pinky (Jul 6, 2019)

Newfoundland

D


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 6, 2019)

Dubai

I


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 6, 2019)

*Iceland

D*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 6, 2019)

*Dubai

I*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 7, 2019)

Iceland

D


----------



## Pinky (Jul 7, 2019)

Dallas

S


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 7, 2019)

Santa Fe

E


----------



## Pinky (Jul 7, 2019)

Ecuador

R


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 7, 2019)

*Rhine*

*E*


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 7, 2019)

Erie


----------



## Pinky (Jul 7, 2019)

Edmonton

N


----------



## tinytn (Jul 7, 2019)

*Norway 

Y*


----------



## Pinky (Jul 7, 2019)

Yuma

A


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 7, 2019)

Alice Springs

S


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 8, 2019)

Sweden

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 8, 2019)

*Nevado Lavadero

O*


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 8, 2019)

Oklahoma

A


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 8, 2019)

Abilene

E


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 8, 2019)

Edinburgh

H


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2019)

*Helensburgh*

*H*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 9, 2019)

Hereford

D


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2019)

*Danube*

*E*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 10, 2019)

Etawah

H


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 10, 2019)

Hampshire

E


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 11, 2019)

Egypt

T


----------



## Sparky (Jul 11, 2019)

Taiwan 

N


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 11, 2019)

Napanee

E


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2019)

*Essex*

*X*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 12, 2019)

Xianyang

G


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2019)

*Glasgow *

*W*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 12, 2019)

Williamsburg

G


----------



## Sparky (Jul 13, 2019)

Gandhidham

M


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 13, 2019)

Montreal

L


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 13, 2019)

Lubbock

K


----------



## Sparky (Jul 13, 2019)

Kaifeng

G


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2019)

*Germany*

*Y*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 13, 2019)

Yemen

N


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 13, 2019)

Nigeria

A


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2019)

*Andes*

*S*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 14, 2019)

Sioux

X


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 14, 2019)

*Xanadu

U*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 14, 2019)

Utah

H


----------



## Sparky (Jul 14, 2019)

Hardoi

I


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2019)

*Izbor *

*R*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 15, 2019)

Richmond

S


----------



## tinytn (Jul 15, 2019)

Dover 

R


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 15, 2019)

Rome

E


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 15, 2019)

Evanston

N


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 15, 2019)

Norway

Y


----------



## Sparky (Jul 15, 2019)

Yachiyo

O


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 16, 2019)

*Onomichi*

*I*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 16, 2019)

Idlib

B


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 16, 2019)

Baltimore

E


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2019)

*Eritrea *

*A*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 17, 2019)

Abilene

E


----------



## tinytn (Jul 17, 2019)

*Ellsworth

H*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 17, 2019)

Hobart 

T


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 17, 2019)

Thousand Oaks

S


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2019)

*Severn *

*N*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 17, 2019)

Niles

S


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 18, 2019)

*Sweden*

*N*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 18, 2019)

North Dakota

A


----------



## Sparky (Jul 18, 2019)

Antarctic 

C


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 19, 2019)

California

A


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 19, 2019)

Alps

S


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2019)

*Slovakia*

*A*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 19, 2019)

Africa

A


----------



## tinytn (Jul 19, 2019)

*Arkansas *
S


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2019)

*Seville*

*E*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 20, 2019)

Egypt 

T


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 21, 2019)

Toronto

O


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 21, 2019)

Ohio

O


----------



## Sparky (Jul 21, 2019)

Ostend 

D


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 22, 2019)

*Danube*

*E*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 22, 2019)

Edmonton

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 23, 2019)

*Newquay *

*Y*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 23, 2019)

Yemen 

N


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 23, 2019)

Nicaragua

A


----------



## tinytn (Jul 23, 2019)

*Antioch

H*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 23, 2019)

Houston

N


----------



## tinytn (Jul 23, 2019)

*Nebraska 

Z*


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 23, 2019)

Zanzibar

R


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 24, 2019)

Russia

A


----------



## tinytn (Jul 24, 2019)

*Antioch 

H*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 24, 2019)

Hamburg

G


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 24, 2019)

*Gettysburg

G*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 24, 2019)

Grass Lake

H


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 24, 2019)

??

tinytn this game is not alphabetical

Last letter is E
Egypt

So.....last letter is T

Next word should begin with T


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2019)

*Trent *

*T*


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 25, 2019)

Tennessee

E


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 25, 2019)

*El Paso

O*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 25, 2019)

*Oregon 

N*


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 26, 2019)

North Dakota

O


----------



## Kadee (Jul 26, 2019)

That should be *A   *

Ardrossan
N


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2019)

*Nottingham

M*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 26, 2019)

Maryland

D


----------



## Sparky (Jul 26, 2019)

Dusseldorf 

F


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 26, 2019)

@Kadee46 
yeah... sorry... goofed

Frankfort

T


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 26, 2019)

*Toledo

O*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 26, 2019)

Ontario

O


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 26, 2019)

*Ocean City*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 27, 2019)

Youngstown

N


----------



## Sparky (Jul 27, 2019)

Nabadwip

P


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 27, 2019)

*Phoenix

X*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 27, 2019)

goofed?  ^^^^^^^  Call it what you want, A C..!!!!,, Glad im not the only one who makes mistakes. ..Whew!

Xerox

Y


----------



## Kadee (Jul 27, 2019)

Xantippe 
E


----------



## Sparky (Jul 28, 2019)

Elazığ

G


----------



## tinytn (Jul 28, 2019)

Germany 

Y


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 28, 2019)

*Yugoslavia

Z/A*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 28, 2019)

Alamo

O


----------



## Kadee (Jul 28, 2019)

Orange .N.S.W 
E


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 28, 2019)

Egypt

T


----------



## Kadee (Jul 28, 2019)

Three Springs 
S


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 28, 2019)

*Sweden*

*N*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 29, 2019)

Nepean

N


----------



## Kadee (Jul 29, 2019)

Nuriootpa
A


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 29, 2019)

Albert

T


----------



## tinytn (Jul 29, 2019)

Taiwan 

N


----------



## Sparky (Jul 29, 2019)

Nakuru

U


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 29, 2019)

*Uruguay

Y*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 29, 2019)

*Yorkshire*

*E*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 29, 2019)

England 

D


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 30, 2019)

*Danube*

*E*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 30, 2019)

*Egypt

T*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 30, 2019)

Tucumcari 

I


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 30, 2019)

@tinytn
...yeah...riiiiight.

Istanbul

L


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 30, 2019)

Las Vegas

S


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 30, 2019)

Santa Fe

E


----------



## Sparky (Jul 31, 2019)

Exmoor 

R


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 31, 2019)

*Richmond, Va.

A*


----------



## Kadee (Jul 31, 2019)

Adelaide . 
E


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 31, 2019)

*Erie

E*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 31, 2019)

*Egypt 

T*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 1, 2019)

*Tasmania*

*A*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 1, 2019)

Alaska

A


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 1, 2019)

Abilene

E


----------



## Sparky (Aug 1, 2019)

Ecuador 

R


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 2, 2019)

Reno

O


----------



## Sparky (Aug 2, 2019)

Oldenburg

G


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 3, 2019)

*Galveston*

*N *


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 3, 2019)

Napanee

E


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 3, 2019)

*Elba *

*A*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 3, 2019)

Atlantic Ocean

C


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 3, 2019)

Canada

A


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 3, 2019)

*Alabama

A*


----------



## LulyR (Aug 3, 2019)

Alaska

A


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 3, 2019)

*Africa

A*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 3, 2019)

Australia

A


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 4, 2019)

Artic

C


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 4, 2019)

Connecticut

T


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 4, 2019)

Tennessee

E


----------



## Sparky (Aug 4, 2019)

East Jerusalem

M


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 4, 2019)

Morocco

O


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 4, 2019)

*Ohio

O*


----------



## tinytn (Aug 4, 2019)

*Oregon 

N*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 4, 2019)

Nevada

A


----------



## Repondering (Aug 4, 2019)

*Aachen

N*


----------



## Kadee (Aug 4, 2019)

Newcastle 
E


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 5, 2019)

England

D


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 5, 2019)

Denmark

K


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 5, 2019)

Kentucky

Y


----------



## Sparky (Aug 5, 2019)

Yucatan 

N


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 5, 2019)

*Nile*

*E*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 6, 2019)

Egypt

F


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2019)

*T 

Tiber*

*R*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 6, 2019)

Raigarh

H


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 6, 2019)

Helsinki

I


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2019)

*Indian ocean*

*N*


----------



## tinytn (Aug 7, 2019)

Nova Scotia 

A


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2019)

*Antarctic*

*C*


----------



## tinytn (Aug 7, 2019)

*Camden 

N*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 8, 2019)

Newmarket

T


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2019)

*Tasmin (sea)*

*N*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 8, 2019)

New York

K


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2019)

*Kelso*

*O*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 8, 2019)

Olomouc

C


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 8, 2019)

Cleveland

D


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 9, 2019)

Dryden, Ont

E


----------



## Sparky (Aug 9, 2019)

_I'll go for.. N_

Nalchik

K


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2019)

*Kilmarnock*

*K*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 10, 2019)

Kalol

L


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 10, 2019)

Lake Michigan

N


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2019)

*Nottingham*

*M*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 11, 2019)

Montana

A


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2019)

*Andalucia*

*A*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 12, 2019)

Alpine Valley

Y


----------



## Sparky (Aug 12, 2019)

Yucatan

N


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 12, 2019)

*Niagara Falls

S*


----------



## tinytn (Aug 12, 2019)

San Antonio

O


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 12, 2019)

*Ohio

O*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 12, 2019)

Oodnadatta

A


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 13, 2019)

*Alloa *

*A*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 13, 2019)

Asbestos, Quebec

S


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 13, 2019)

Sweden

N


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 13, 2019)

*New Mexico

O*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 13, 2019)

Oldenburg

G


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 13, 2019)

*Galway *

*Y*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 13, 2019)

_Yemen

N_


----------



## Repondering (Aug 13, 2019)

Nottingham 

M


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 13, 2019)

Minnesota

A


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 13, 2019)

*Austria

A*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 13, 2019)

Alberta

A


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2019)

*Andes*

*S*


----------



## tinytn (Aug 14, 2019)

Switzerland 

D


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2019)

*Danube*

*E*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 14, 2019)

Erzurum

M


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 14, 2019)

Monaco

O


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 14, 2019)

*Oklahoma

A*


----------



## tinytn (Aug 14, 2019)

*Antioch

H*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2019)

*Hungary*

*Y*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 14, 2019)

Yukon

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 14, 2019)

*Naples

S*


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 14, 2019)

Switzerland

D


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 15, 2019)

Denmark

K


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 15, 2019)

Kankakee

E


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 16, 2019)

*Estonia*

*A*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 16, 2019)

Alabama

A


----------



## Sparky (Aug 17, 2019)

Aalborg

G


----------



## tinytn (Aug 17, 2019)

*Great-Lakes 

S*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 17, 2019)

Spain

N


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 17, 2019)

*New York

K*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 17, 2019)

Kakadu

L


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 18, 2019)

Utah

H


----------



## Sparky (Aug 18, 2019)

Haiti 

I


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 18, 2019)

Iceland

D


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2019)

*Denmark*

*K*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 19, 2019)

Kingston

N


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2019)

*Nile*

*E*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 19, 2019)

Enugu

U


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 19, 2019)

*Uruguay

Y*


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 19, 2019)

Yucatan

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 19, 2019)

*Nantucket

T*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2019)

*Tasmania*

*A*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 20, 2019)

Arkansas

S


----------



## Sparky (Aug 20, 2019)

Saigon 

N


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 20, 2019)

*New York

K*


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 20, 2019)

Kingston

N


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 20, 2019)

Newfoundland

D


----------



## tinytn (Aug 20, 2019)

Denmark 

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 20, 2019)

*Kashmir

R*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2019)

*Russia*

*A*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 22, 2019)

Alps

S


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 22, 2019)

Spain

N


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 22, 2019)

Northridge

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 22, 2019)

*Ecuador

R*


----------



## Repondering (Aug 22, 2019)

Rangoon

N


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 23, 2019)

North Pole

E


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2019)

*Ecuador*

*R*


----------



## Repondering (Aug 23, 2019)

Reykjavik 

K


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 24, 2019)

Kentucky

Y


----------



## Sparky (Aug 24, 2019)

Yasuj

J


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2019)

*Jerusalem*

*M*


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 24, 2019)

*Mexico

N*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 24, 2019)

Norway

O


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2019)

*Yangtze *

*E*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 25, 2019)

Etah 

H


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 25, 2019)

Holland

D


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 25, 2019)

Denver

R


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2019)

*Romania*

*A*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 26, 2019)

*Antwerp

P*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 26, 2019)

Portugal 

L


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2019)

*Lichtenstein*

*N*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 27, 2019)

Noyabrsk

K


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 27, 2019)

*Kabankalan

N*


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 27, 2019)

New Jersey

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2019)

*Youlgrave*

*E*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 28, 2019)

Equator

R


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 28, 2019)

Rome

E


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 28, 2019)

Europe

E


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 28, 2019)

Evanston

N


----------



## tinytn (Aug 28, 2019)

New England 

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 29, 2019)

*Dresden

N*


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 29, 2019)

*Newark

K*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 29, 2019)

*Kingston*

*N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 30, 2019)

*Nigeria

A*


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 30, 2019)

*Alaska

B*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 30, 2019)

Athens

S


----------



## Kadee (Aug 30, 2019)

Salmon Gums 
S


----------



## tinytn (Aug 30, 2019)

San diago 

O


----------



## Kadee (Aug 30, 2019)

Orange 
E


----------



## tinytn (Aug 30, 2019)

Ethiopia 

A


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2019)

Atlantic Ocean

N


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2019)

*Northampton*

*N*


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 31, 2019)

*Norway

Y*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 31, 2019)

*Ypsilanti

I*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 1, 2019)

*Iran*

*N*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 1, 2019)

Norway

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 1, 2019)

*Yakima

A*


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 1, 2019)

Annapolis

S


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 1, 2019)

Sicily

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 1, 2019)

*Yangtze*

*E *


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 2, 2019)

Edmonton

N


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2019)

*Norfolk*

*K*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 3, 2019)

Key West

T


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 4, 2019)

Tacoma

A


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2019)

*Appalachians*

*S*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 4, 2019)

*Serbia

A*


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 4, 2019)

Arkansas

S


----------



## Millyd (Sep 4, 2019)

Sale 
E


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 4, 2019)

*Edmonton


N*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 4, 2019)

*Napal 

L*


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 4, 2019)

Lexington

N


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 5, 2019)

Netherlands

S


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2019)

*Scarborough*

*H*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 6, 2019)

Houston

N


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2019)

*Namibia*

*A*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 6, 2019)

Australia

A


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 7, 2019)

Austria

A


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2019)

*Amazon*

*N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 7, 2019)

*Nashville

E*


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 8, 2019)

Ecuador

R


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 8, 2019)

Raukkan


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2019)

*Nicaragua *

*A*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 8, 2019)

*Albania

A*


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 8, 2019)

*Alps

S*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2019)

*Sierra Nevada ( mountains) *

*A*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 9, 2019)

*Alberta

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2019)

*Antarctic*

*C*


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 9, 2019)

Connecticut

T


----------



## Repondering (Sep 9, 2019)

Tehuantepec 

C


----------



## tinytn (Sep 9, 2019)

*Calcutta 

A*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 10, 2019)

*Austin

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 10, 2019)

*Nottingham*

*M*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 10, 2019)

Maine
E


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 10, 2019)

Edinburgh

H


----------



## tinytn (Sep 10, 2019)

*Honolulu 

U*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 10, 2019)

Utah

H


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 10, 2019)

*Hawaii

I*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 10, 2019)

_India 

A_


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 10, 2019)

*Akron

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2019)

*Norwich*

*H*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 11, 2019)

Haiti
I


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 11, 2019)

_Ipswich

H_


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 11, 2019)

Hong Kong
G


----------



## Millyd (Sep 11, 2019)

Georgetown 
N


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 11, 2019)

Nigeria
A


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2019)

*Almeria*

*A*


----------



## Millyd (Sep 11, 2019)

Anglesea 
A


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2019)

*Alicante*

*E*


----------



## Millyd (Sep 11, 2019)

Eldorado ...Victoria 
O


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2019)

*Orinoco *

*O*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 11, 2019)

*Oslo

O*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 11, 2019)

Oregon

N


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2019)

*Nairobi*

*I*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 12, 2019)

Iceland
D


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2019)

*Denmark*

*K*


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 13, 2019)

*Kansas

S*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 13, 2019)

*Savannah 

H*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 13, 2019)

Hanover
R


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 14, 2019)

Reno

O


----------



## tinytn (Sep 14, 2019)

Oklahoma

A


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2019)

*Altaelva *

*B*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 14, 2019)

*Anchorage

E*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 14, 2019)

*Enon 

N*


----------



## Repondering (Sep 14, 2019)

*Nunavik

K*


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 14, 2019)

*Korea

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 15, 2019)

*Almoradi*

*I*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 17, 2019)

*Ithaca

A*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 17, 2019)

*Athens*

S


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 18, 2019)

Staten Island

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 18, 2019)

*Detroit

T*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2019)

*Tipperary
Y*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 18, 2019)

*Yukon 

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2019)

*Nottingham*

*M*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 20, 2019)

Maine

E


----------



## tinytn (Sep 20, 2019)

*Erie Canal

F*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2019)

*Everest*

*T*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 21, 2019)

Texas

S


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 21, 2019)

*Santa Fe

E*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 21, 2019)

*Ethiopia

A*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 21, 2019)

*Animal Crackers*

B


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2019)

*Blackpool*

*L*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 23, 2019)

*Lithuania

A*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 23, 2019)

*Antioch

H*


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 23, 2019)

*Houston

N*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 24, 2019)

Norway Bay

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2019)

*Yellowstone *

*E*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 24, 2019)

Ecuador

R


----------



## tinytn (Sep 24, 2019)

*Rome 

E*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 24, 2019)

*Egypt

T*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 25, 2019)

Tyler

R


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2019)

*Rhine*

*E*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 26, 2019)

Edinburgh

H


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 26, 2019)

*Hagerstown

N*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 26, 2019)

Norwalk
K


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2019)

*Kingston*

*N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 26, 2019)

*North Dakota

A*


----------



## Millyd (Sep 27, 2019)

Antwerp 
P


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 27, 2019)

Paris

S


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2019)

*Shannon*

*N*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 30, 2019)

Niagara Falls

S


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2019)

*Sierra Nevada*

*A*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 1, 2019)

Aruba

A


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 1, 2019)

*Arran*

*N*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 1, 2019)

Newfoundland

D


----------



## tinytn (Oct 1, 2019)

*Denmark

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 1, 2019)

*Kingston*

*N*


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 1, 2019)

*Nepal

L*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 1, 2019)

*Louisiana 

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 1, 2019)

*Austria 
A*


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 1, 2019)

*Alaska

A*


----------



## Repondering (Oct 1, 2019)

*Aachen

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 2, 2019)

*Newfoundland *

*D*


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 2, 2019)

Delaware

E


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 2, 2019)

Evanston

N


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2019)

*New jersey*

*Y*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 3, 2019)

Yellowknife

E


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2019)

*Eritrea *

*A*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 3, 2019)

Alaska

A


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 3, 2019)

Alberta

A


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2019)

*Anchorage*

*E*


----------



## Millyd (Oct 3, 2019)

Echuca ~ Victoria 
A


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2019)

*Alicante*

*E*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 4, 2019)

*East Indies  *

S


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 4, 2019)

*Spokane

E*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 5, 2019)

Europe

E


----------



## tinytn (Oct 5, 2019)

*Ellis Island 

D*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 5, 2019)

*Dumfries*

*S*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 6, 2019)

Spain

N


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 6, 2019)

*Norway*

*Y*


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 12, 2019)

*Yucatan

N*


----------



## Millyd (Oct 12, 2019)

Nangeela 
A


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2019)

*Atlanta*

*A*


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 12, 2019)

*Austria

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2019)

*Andalucia*

*A*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 13, 2019)

*Atlantic
C*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 14, 2019)

Canada

A


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 14, 2019)

*Arran*

*N*


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 14, 2019)

*Nantucket

T*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 14, 2019)

*Tennessee 

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2019)

*England*

*D*


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 15, 2019)

*Denmark

K*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 15, 2019)

*Kansas 

S*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 15, 2019)

Sioux City

Y


----------



## tinytn (Oct 15, 2019)

*Youngstown, Pa..

Z*


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 15, 2019)

*Zanesville, O.

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2019)

Got a bit mixed up here..it's the last letter folks...

*I'll take it from E*
*
Egypt
*
*T*


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 15, 2019)

*Sorry Holly, that was partially my fault.

Turkey

Y*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 15, 2019)

no it was my fault. @Citygirl..
 sorry, i should of dropped my A and not a Z..  should of been an A

*Yazoo City, Mississippi 

I*


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 15, 2019)

*Israel

L*


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 15, 2019)

Leavenworth (Kansas)

H


----------



## tinytn (Oct 15, 2019)

*Hollywood *

*D*


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 15, 2019)

*Dallas

S*


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 15, 2019)

Schenectady

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2019)

*Yarmouth*

*H*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 16, 2019)

Houston

N


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 16, 2019)

Nashville

E


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 16, 2019)

Eureka

A


----------



## tinytn (Oct 16, 2019)

*Avalon 

N*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 16, 2019)

Newfoundland

D


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2019)

*Dallas*

*S*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 16, 2019)

SanFransisco

O


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2019)

*Oslo*

*O*


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 17, 2019)

Oklahoma

A


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 17, 2019)

Arizona

A


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 17, 2019)

Alabama

A


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 17, 2019)

Akron

N


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2019)

*Northampton*

*N*


----------



## Millyd (Oct 17, 2019)

Napoleons
S


----------



## tinytn (Oct 17, 2019)

*Singapore 

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2019)

*Egypt*

*F*


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 18, 2019)

Last letter is t

Turkey

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 18, 2019)

*Yatesbury*

*Y*


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 18, 2019)

Yucatan

N


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2019)

*Newbury*

*Y*


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 19, 2019)

Youngstown

N


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 19, 2019)

Norway

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2019)

*Yicheng

G*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 19, 2019)

*Greenland 

D*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2019)

*Denmark*

*K*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 19, 2019)

*Kentucky 

Y*


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 19, 2019)

*Yemen

N*


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 19, 2019)

Nicaragua

A


----------



## Millyd (Oct 20, 2019)

Allambee  ( Victoria ) 
E


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2019)

*Elche (Spain)*

*E*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 20, 2019)

Evanston

N


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2019)

*Norfolk*

*K*


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 20, 2019)

Kalamazoo (Michigan)

O


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2019)

*Oslo*

*O*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 21, 2019)

*Oshkosh , (Wisconsin)

H*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2019)

*Holland - on - sea...*

*A*


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 22, 2019)

*Angola

A*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 22, 2019)

Arkansas

S


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 22, 2019)

*Sharon

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 22, 2019)

*Nicosia*

*A*


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 22, 2019)

*Athens

S*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 22, 2019)

*Skye*

*E*


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 22, 2019)

*Ecuador

R*


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 22, 2019)

Reno (NV)

O


----------



## Millyd (Oct 23, 2019)

Orange .NSW 
P


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 23, 2019)

Equator

R


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 23, 2019)

*Rothesay*

*Y*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 23, 2019)

Yahoo 

O


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 25, 2019)

*Oregon*

*N*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 25, 2019)

*North 

H*


----------



## Repondering (Oct 25, 2019)

*Halsingbord, (Sweden)

D*


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 25, 2019)

Dayton (OH)

N


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2019)

*Nicosia *

*A*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 26, 2019)

*Athens *
S


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2019)

*Santorini*

*I*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 27, 2019)

Innsbruck

K


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 27, 2019)

Kennebunkport

T


----------



## tinytn (Oct 27, 2019)

*Thomaston 

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 27, 2019)

*Nigeria*

*A*


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 27, 2019)

Akron

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 27, 2019)

*Nairobi

I*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2019)

*Ireland*

*D*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 28, 2019)

Delaware

E


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2019)

*Egypt*

*T*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 28, 2019)

*Taiwan

N*


----------



## Millyd (Oct 28, 2019)

Ninyeunook  Victoria
Oops that should have been K ...sorry


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 29, 2019)

K ?
Kansas

S


----------



## tinytn (Oct 29, 2019)

*Scotland 

D*


----------



## Millyd (Oct 29, 2019)

Datatine ~ Western Aust 
E


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2019)

*Edmonton (London)*

*N*


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 29, 2019)

Nairobi

I


----------



## Kaila (Oct 29, 2019)

delete this repeat


----------



## tinytn (Oct 29, 2019)

*India *

*A*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2019)

*Algeria*

*A*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 29, 2019)

*Anchorage *
*E*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2019)

*Elche (Spain)*

*E*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 29, 2019)

*England *

*D*


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 29, 2019)

Duluth

H


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 30, 2019)

*Holland*

*D*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 30, 2019)

Denver

R


----------



## Kaila (Oct 30, 2019)

Aruba

B

OOPS! Ignore that. 

Rocky Mountains

S


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 1, 2019)

Scottsdale

E


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 2, 2019)

Eugene (OR)

E


----------



## Repondering (Nov 2, 2019)

Extremadura 

A


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 2, 2019)

Akron

N


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 2, 2019)

*Newport Beach

H*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 3, 2019)

Halifax

X


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 3, 2019)

Xenia

A


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 4, 2019)

*Alicante*

*E*


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 4, 2019)

*Erie

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2019)

*Elgin*

*N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 5, 2019)

*Nicaragua

A*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 6, 2019)

Alberta

A


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2019)

*Austria*

*A*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 6, 2019)

Austin

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 6, 2019)

*Nantucket

T*


----------



## Millyd (Nov 6, 2019)

Toowoomba  ( Qld) 
A


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 6, 2019)

*Alaska

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2019)

*Arran*

*N*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 6, 2019)

Nigeria

A


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 6, 2019)

*Allentown

N*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 8, 2019)

Nacogdoches   (Texas Town)

S


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2019)

*Sweden*

*N*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 9, 2019)

Northridge

E


----------



## toffee (Nov 9, 2019)

ESSEX
x


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 9, 2019)

Xenia

A


----------



## tinytn (Nov 9, 2019)

*Arkansas 

S*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 9, 2019)

*Stamford*

*D*


----------



## tinytn (Nov 9, 2019)

*Denmark 

K*


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 9, 2019)

Kansas

S


----------



## tinytn (Nov 9, 2019)

*Savannah

H*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 10, 2019)

*Hadleigh*

*H*


----------



## tinytn (Nov 10, 2019)

*Hollywood 

D*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 10, 2019)

*Denver*

*R*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 10, 2019)

Riobamba

A


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 10, 2019)

Allegheny

Y


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 10, 2019)

Yellowknife

E


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2019)

*England*

*D*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 11, 2019)

Dryden

N


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 11, 2019)

Niagara Falls

S


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 11, 2019)

*Spain

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2019)

*Nicaragua*

*A *


----------



## Repondering (Nov 11, 2019)

*Arles

S*


----------



## Millyd (Nov 12, 2019)

Sassafras ~ Victoria 
S


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 12, 2019)

*Switzerland*

*D*


----------



## tinytn (Nov 12, 2019)

*Davenport 

T*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 12, 2019)

*Tasmania*

*A*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 12, 2019)

Abu Dhabi

I


----------



## Millyd (Nov 12, 2019)

Icy creek ~ Victoria 
K


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 12, 2019)

*Kelso*

*O*


----------



## tinytn (Nov 12, 2019)

*Oregon 

N*


----------



## Repondering (Nov 12, 2019)

*Nanking

G*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2019)

*Glasgow*

*W*


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 13, 2019)

*Washington

X/Y/Z/A*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2019)

*Yarmouth*

*H*


----------



## tinytn (Nov 13, 2019)

*Hebron

N*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 14, 2019)

Nashville

E


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 14, 2019)

Eagle Pass

S


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2019)

*Spalding*

*G*


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 14, 2019)

*Greenville

E*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 15, 2019)

Easton

N


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2019)

*Newark*

*K*


----------



## tinytn (Nov 15, 2019)

*Kansas 

S*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2019)

*Saltcoats *

*S*


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 15, 2019)

*Sarasota

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2019)

*Amazon*

*N*


----------



## tinytn (Nov 16, 2019)

*Newark *

K


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 16, 2019)

Kansas

S


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2019)

*Swansea *

*A*


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 16, 2019)

A*lps

S*


----------



## Millyd (Nov 16, 2019)

Skelton Rock ~ Western Aust 
K


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 16, 2019)

Killeen

L


----------



## tinytn (Nov 16, 2019)

i think you meant N , Bon..

Nebraska 

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 16, 2019)

*Alexandria

A*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 16, 2019)

Ajax

X


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 19, 2019)

Xenia

A


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2019)

*Algeria*

*A*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 19, 2019)

Anaheim

M


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2019)

*Madrid*

*D*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 20, 2019)

Denver

R


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2019)

*Rhodes*

*S*


----------



## tinytn (Nov 20, 2019)

*Samoa *

A


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 20, 2019)

Africa

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 20, 2019)

*Austin

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2019)

*Nottingham*

*M*


----------



## tinytn (Nov 21, 2019)

Madison 

N


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 21, 2019)

Newmarket

T


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2019)

*Tottenham*

*M*


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 21, 2019)

*Mississippi*

I


----------



## tinytn (Nov 21, 2019)

*India 

A*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 22, 2019)

Alps

S


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2019)

*Singapore*

*E*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 23, 2019)

Eritrea

A


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2019)

*Ashford*

*D*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 23, 2019)

Denver

R


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2019)

*Rhodes*

*S*


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 23, 2019)

*Shanghai

I*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2019)

*Ireland*

*D*


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 23, 2019)

*Dubai

I*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2019)

Indonesia

A


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 24, 2019)

Arizona

A


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2019)

*Auchtermuchty*

*Y*


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 24, 2019)

*Youngstown

N*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 25, 2019)

North Dakota

A


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2019)

*Ashby de la zouch*

*H*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 25, 2019)

Himalayas

S


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2019)

*Sunderland*

*D*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 25, 2019)

Dover

R


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2019)

*Rotherham *

*M*


----------



## tinytn (Nov 25, 2019)

*Michigan 

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2019)

*Newark*

*K*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 28, 2019)

Kingston

N


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 28, 2019)

Needville

E


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2019)

*Edinburgh
H*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 29, 2019)

Harlem

M


----------



## Repondering (Nov 29, 2019)

Maastricht 

T


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2019)

Toronto

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 30, 2019)

*Oshkosh

H*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2019)

*Hertford*

*D*


----------



## Repondering (Nov 30, 2019)

*Darwin

N*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2019)

Netherlands

S


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 30, 2019)

Seattle

E


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2019)

*Eastwick*

*K*


----------



## toffee (Dec 1, 2019)

KIMPTON

N


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2019)

(we have a kimpton close to us as well)  

*Newark*

*K *


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 1, 2019)

*Khartoum

M*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 2, 2019)

Montreal

L


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2019)

*Lebanon*

*N*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 2, 2019)

Norway

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2019)

*Yemen*

*N*


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 2, 2019)

*New Jersey

Y*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 3, 2019)

Yarmouth

Z


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2019)

*Helsinki*

*I*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 3, 2019)

Italy

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2019)

*Yemen*

*N*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 3, 2019)

*Nevada *
A


----------



## Repondering (Dec 3, 2019)

*Avignon 

N*


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 3, 2019)

Newfoundland

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 4, 2019)

*Delaware

E*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 4, 2019)

*England

D*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2019)

*Dartford*

*D*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 5, 2019)

Dana Point  

T


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2019)

*Turnford*

*D*


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 5, 2019)

*Denmark

K*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 5, 2019)

*Krakow

W*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2019)

*Warsaw*

*W*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 5, 2019)

*Washington 

N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 5, 2019)

*Natchez

Z*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 6, 2019)

*Zimbabwe 

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2019)

*Edinburgh*

*H*


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 7, 2019)

Helsinki

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 7, 2019)

*Istanbul

L*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2019)

*Lakselv. ( Norway) *

*V*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 7, 2019)

Venice 

E


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2019)

*Essex*

*X*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 8, 2019)

Xenia

A


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2019)

*Alicante*

*E*


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 8, 2019)

Ethiopia

A


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2019)

*Arran*

*N*


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 8, 2019)

Nepal 

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 8, 2019)

*Lithuania

A*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 8, 2019)

*Antioch 

H*


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 8, 2019)

Hope Mills (NC)

S


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2019)

*Stranraer *

*R*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 8, 2019)

*Rhodes

S*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2019)

*Stafford*

*D*


----------



## Repondering (Dec 8, 2019)

*Dover

R*


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 9, 2019)

Reykjavik

K


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 9, 2019)

Kingston

N


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2019)

*New Zealand*

*D*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 9, 2019)

Darien   (Gulf of)

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 9, 2019)

*Naples

S*


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 9, 2019)

Sicily

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2019)

*York*

*K*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 9, 2019)

*Kodiak*

L


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2019)

*Legal*

*M*


----------



## Repondering (Dec 9, 2019)

*Maui

I*


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 9, 2019)

@tinytn

Another reminder - this is not an alphabetical game.
Kodiak ends with a k, next player was supposed to post a place beginning with k.

Last letter geography game.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 9, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> *Legal
> 
> M*




Last letter geography game

Legal ends with l

Next place should begin with l, not m.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2019)

*Simple mistake ^^^ I am the OP of this game so I should know the rules*...  

*Ireland*

*D*


----------



## Repondering (Dec 10, 2019)

*Dusseldorf

F*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 10, 2019)

oh my goodness, i did make a mistake!!. sooo sorry.  thank you Holly..

*France

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2019)

*Egypt*

*T*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 10, 2019)

*Taiwan 

N*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 10, 2019)

North  Platte

E


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 10, 2019)

*Erie

E*


----------



## Repondering (Dec 10, 2019)

*Ekaterinburg

G*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 11, 2019)

Georgetown

N


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 11, 2019)

*Nashville

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2019)

*Exeter*

*R*


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 11, 2019)

*Raleigh

H*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 12, 2019)

Hamm

M


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2019)

*Manchester*

*R*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 12, 2019)

Rhode Island

D


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2019)

*Delft*

*T*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 13, 2019)

Timmons

S


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 13, 2019)

Santa Fe

E


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 13, 2019)

*El Paso

O*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 13, 2019)

Orange 

E


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2019)

*Elche*

*E*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 13, 2019)

Evanston

N


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2019)

*Nairn*

*O*


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 13, 2019)

*N^^^
New Hampshire

E*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 13, 2019)

*Edmonton

N*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 13, 2019)

*Newark

K*


----------



## Repondering (Dec 13, 2019)

*Kailua

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2019)

*Ardrossan*

*N*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 14, 2019)

North Dakota

A


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2019)

*Alaska*

*A*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 15, 2019)

Ajax

X


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2019)

*Xiamen (china)*

*N*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 15, 2019)

*Normandy 

Y*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2019)

*York*

*K*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 15, 2019)

*Keokuk

L*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2019)

*Kenya *

*A*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 15, 2019)

*Adamsville 

E*


----------



## Repondering (Dec 15, 2019)

*East Timor

R*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2019)

*Rochester*

*R*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 16, 2019)

Rapid  City

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 16, 2019)

*Youngstown

N*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 17, 2019)

Nepal

L


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2019)

*Lanarkshire*

*E*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 18, 2019)

East Berlin

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 18, 2019)

*Nice

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2019)

*Eire *

*E*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 18, 2019)

*England
D*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2019)

*Dartford*

*D*


----------



## Repondering (Dec 18, 2019)

*Denali

I*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 18, 2019)

*Idaho

O*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2019)

*Oldham*

*M*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 19, 2019)

*Monroe 

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2019)

*Enniscorthy*

*Y*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 19, 2019)

*York

K*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2019)

*Kendal*

*L*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 19, 2019)

*Lackland

D*


----------



## Repondering (Dec 19, 2019)

*Dartmouth

H*


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 20, 2019)

Hartford

D


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2019)

*Durham*

*M*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 20, 2019)

*Maryland 

D*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 20, 2019)

Durango

O


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2019)

*Ottawa*

*A*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 20, 2019)

*Allentown 

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2019)

*Nicosia*

*A*


----------



## Repondering (Dec 20, 2019)

*Aberdeen

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2019)

*Norway*

*Y*


----------



## Repondering (Dec 20, 2019)

*Yakutsk

K*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 20, 2019)

*Kansas 

S*


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 20, 2019)

*Sweden

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2019)

*North Uist*

*T*


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 21, 2019)

Texas

S


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2019)

*San Pedro*

*O*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 21, 2019)

*Ottumwa

A*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 21, 2019)

*Atlantic

C*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2019)

*Cancun *

*N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 21, 2019)

*Nottingham

M*


----------



## Repondering (Dec 21, 2019)

*Majorca 

A*


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 22, 2019)

Albany

Y


----------



## tinytn (Dec 22, 2019)

*Yellowstone 

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2019)

*Eastleigh*

*H*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 23, 2019)

*Hollywood 

D*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2019)

*Düsseldorf*

*F *


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 24, 2019)

Fostoria

A


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2019)

*Austin*

*N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 24, 2019)

*Norfolk

K*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 24, 2019)

*Kentucky 

Y*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2019)

*York*

*K*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 24, 2019)

*Kansas 

L*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 24, 2019)

*San Marino

O*


----------



## Repondering (Dec 24, 2019)

*Ostend

D*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2019)

*Denmark*

*K*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 25, 2019)

*Kuwait 

T*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2019)

*Tonbridge*

*E*


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 25, 2019)

*England

D*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2019)

*Dresden*

*N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 25, 2019)

*Nancy

Y*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 25, 2019)

*Yuma 

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 26, 2019)

*Austria*

*A*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 26, 2019)

*Arkansas 

S*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 26, 2019)

*Swaledale *

*E*


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 26, 2019)

*Eastvale

E*


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 26, 2019)

Egypt

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 27, 2019)

*Taipei

I*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2019)

*Israel*

*L*


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 27, 2019)

*Las Vegas

S*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2019)

*Sheffield *

*D*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 27, 2019)

*Delaware 

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2019)

*Eastleigh *

*H*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 28, 2019)

Hamburg

G


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2019)

*Gettysburg *

*G*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 28, 2019)

*Georgia *

A


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2019)

*Andalucia*

*A*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 29, 2019)

*Anchorage

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2019)

*Ecclefechan*

*N*


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 31, 2019)

New Concord

D


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2019)

*Dewsbury*

*Y*


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 1, 2020)

Yucatan

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 1, 2020)

*Netherlands

S*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2020)

*Serbia*

*A*


----------



## tinytn (Jan 1, 2020)

*Angora 

A*


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 1, 2020)

*Alps

S*


----------



## Repondering (Jan 1, 2020)

*Seychelles

S*


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 1, 2020)

*Sharon

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2020)

*Northumberland*

*D*


----------



## tinytn (Jan 2, 2020)

*Davenport 

T*


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 2, 2020)

Tacoma

A


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 2, 2020)

Alaska

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 2, 2020)

*Antigua

A*


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 2, 2020)

Akron

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2020)

*Newcastle*

*E*


----------



## tinytn (Jan 2, 2020)

*Egypt 

T*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 2, 2020)

*Tasmania

A*


----------



## Repondering (Jan 2, 2020)

*Adelaide

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2020)

*Egypt*

*T*


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 3, 2020)

Toledo

O


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2020)

*Oswaldtwistle *

*E*


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 3, 2020)

*Egypt

T*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 3, 2020)

Torrance

E


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 3, 2020)

Euclid

D


----------



## tinytn (Jan 3, 2020)

Delaware 

E


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2020)

*Edinburgh*

*H*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 3, 2020)

*Hanoi

I*


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 3, 2020)

Idaho

O


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2020)

*Oslo*

*O*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 5, 2020)

Ottawa

A


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2020)

*Ashford*

*D*


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 5, 2020)

Denver

R


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2020)

*Romford*

*D*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 6, 2020)

Dana Point

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 6, 2020)

*Tangiers

S*


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 6, 2020)

Seattle

E


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2020)

*Eastbourne*

*E*


----------



## tinytn (Jan 6, 2020)

*Ethiopia 

A*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 6, 2020)

*Angola

A*


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 6, 2020)

Ann Arbor

R


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 6, 2020)

*Rhode Island

D*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2020)

*Dubai *

*I*


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 7, 2020)

Illinois

S


----------



## tinytn (Jan 7, 2020)

*Savannah

H*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 7, 2020)

Hawaii

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 7, 2020)

*Indonesia

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2020)

*Allanfearn *

*N*


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 7, 2020)

New Hampshire

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 7, 2020)

*Edmonton

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 8, 2020)

*Nottingham*

*M*


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 9, 2020)

Montreal

L


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 9, 2020)

Lake Mead

D


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 9, 2020)

*Denmark

K*


----------



## tinytn (Jan 9, 2020)

*Kokomo

O*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 12, 2020)

*Oban*

*N*


----------



## tinytn (Jan 12, 2020)

*New Foundland 

D*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 12, 2020)

*Dresden*

*N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 12, 2020)

*Netherlands

S*


----------



## Repondering (Jan 12, 2020)

*Szechwan 

N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 12, 2020)

*Nancy

Y*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2020)

*York*

*K*


----------



## tinytn (Jan 13, 2020)

*Kentucky 

Y*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2020)

*Yarmouth*

*H*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 13, 2020)

Holland

D


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2020)

*Dubai *

*I*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 14, 2020)

*Ipswich

H*


----------



## tinytn (Jan 14, 2020)

*Hawaii 

I*


----------



## Repondering (Jan 14, 2020)

*Iona

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 15, 2020)

*Almeria*

*A*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 15, 2020)

*Andalusia

A*


----------



## tinytn (Jan 15, 2020)

*Antonio 

O*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 15, 2020)

*Oregon*

*P*


----------



## Repondering (Jan 15, 2020)

*Pawtucket 

Q*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2020)

Last letter ^^^ T    my mistake with my last answer  sorry...

*Troon*

*N*


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 16, 2020)

Nice (France)

E


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 16, 2020)

East Hampton

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 16, 2020)

*Nottingham

M*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2020)

*Malibu*

*U*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 16, 2020)

*Utah

H*


----------



## Repondering (Jan 16, 2020)

*Havana

A*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 16, 2020)

*Antigua

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2020)

*Antigua*

*A*


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 17, 2020)

Arkansas

S


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 17, 2020)

St. Louis

S


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2020)

*Shefford*

*D*


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 17, 2020)

Schenectady

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 18, 2020)

*Yalta

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 18, 2020)

*Aberystwyth*

*H*


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 18, 2020)

Hershey (PA)

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 18, 2020)

*Youngstown

N*


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 18, 2020)

Napier

R


----------



## tinytn (Jan 18, 2020)

*Round Lake

S*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 18, 2020)

*Essex*

*X*


----------



## Repondering (Jan 18, 2020)

*Xi'an

N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 19, 2020)

*Nantucket

T*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 19, 2020)

*Troon*

*N*


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 19, 2020)

North Olmsted

D


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 19, 2020)

*Dorking*

*G*


----------



## Repondering (Jan 19, 2020)

*Glasgow

W*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 19, 2020)

*Winnipeg

G*


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 19, 2020)

Greece

E


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 19, 2020)

El Paso

O


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2020)

*Oban*

*N*


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 20, 2020)

New Jersey

Y


----------



## tinytn (Jan 20, 2020)

*Yuma

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2020)

*Arundel

L*


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 20, 2020)

Long Island

D


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2020)

*Dhrepanon*

*N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 20, 2020)

*Nashua

A*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 20, 2020)

Albany

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2020)

*York *

*K*


----------



## tinytn (Jan 20, 2020)

*Kalamazoo *

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 20, 2020)

*Oman

N*


----------



## Repondering (Jan 20, 2020)

*Nairobi 

I*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 21, 2020)

*Iraq*

*Q*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 22, 2020)

Queensland

D


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 22, 2020)

Denmark

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 22, 2020)

*Khartoum

M*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 22, 2020)

Madison

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 22, 2020)

*Norridge

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2020)

*Ebbw vale *

*F*


----------



## tinytn (Jan 22, 2020)

*Freeport 

T*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2020)

*Toddington*

*N*


----------



## Repondering (Jan 22, 2020)

*Navarre 

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2020)

*Eastwick*

*K*


----------



## Repondering (Jan 22, 2020)

*Kandahar 

R*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2020)

*Rhodes*

*S*


----------



## Repondering (Jan 22, 2020)

*Samarkand 

D*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2020)

*Dresden*

*N*


----------



## tinytn (Jan 22, 2020)

*Newark 

K*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 23, 2020)

*Kelso*

*O*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 23, 2020)

*Orlando

O*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 23, 2020)

Oahu

U


----------



## tinytn (Jan 23, 2020)

*Union 

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 23, 2020)

*Newark*

*K*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 23, 2020)

*Keokuk

K*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 23, 2020)

Killeen

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 23, 2020)

*Nairn*

*N*


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 23, 2020)

*New York

K*


----------



## Repondering (Jan 23, 2020)

*Killarney

Y*


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 23, 2020)

Yankee Lake

E


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 24, 2020)

*Ennistymon        *

*N*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 24, 2020)

Needville

E


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 24, 2020)

*Egypt*

*T*


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 1, 2020)

Tobermory

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2020)

*Yarmouth*

*H*


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 2, 2020)

Honolulu

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 2, 2020)

*Utrecht

T*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 2, 2020)

*Troon*

*N*


----------



## Repondering (Feb 2, 2020)

*Neufchatel 

L*


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 3, 2020)

Lexington

N


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 3, 2020)

North Korea

A


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 3, 2020)

Antarctica 

A


----------



## tinytn (Feb 3, 2020)

*Arkansas

S*


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 3, 2020)

*Serbia

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2020)

*Alabama*

*A*


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 4, 2020)

Alps

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 4, 2020)

*Shanghai

I*


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 4, 2020)

Ireland

D


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 6, 2020)

*Douglas *

*S*


----------



## tinytn (Feb 6, 2020)

*Sanborn

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 6, 2020)

*Newquay*

*Y*


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 6, 2020)

*Yucatan

N*


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 6, 2020)

Nebraska

A


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 7, 2020)

Alaska

A


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 7, 2020)

Albany

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 7, 2020)

*Yarnscombe*

*E*


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 8, 2020)

England

D


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2020)

*Dartford*

*D*


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 8, 2020)

Dryden

N


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2020)

*Netherlands*

*S*


----------



## Repondering (Feb 8, 2020)

*Seychelles

S*


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 8, 2020)

*Spain

N*


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 9, 2020)

North Pole

E


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2020)

*Ethiopia*

*A*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 9, 2020)

America

A


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2020)

*Anglesey*

*Y*


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 16, 2020)

_*Yuma

A*_


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 17, 2020)

Albuquerque

E


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2020)

*Edinburgh*

*H*


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 17, 2020)

Halifax

X


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2020)

*Xiamen *

*N*


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 17, 2020)

New Brunswick

K


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2020)

*Kelso*

*O*


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 17, 2020)

Owen Sound

D


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 17, 2020)

Dayton

N


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 17, 2020)

Nacogdoches

S


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2020)

*Scunthorpe*

*E*


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 17, 2020)

*Encino

O*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2020)

*Ontario*

*O*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 17, 2020)

Oodnadatta

A


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 17, 2020)

Akron

N


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2020)

*Newcastle*

*E*


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Feb 17, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> *Newcastle
> 
> E*


Eureka

A


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 18, 2020)

Appalachian Mountains
S


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 18, 2020)

*Sydney*


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 18, 2020)

Yorktown

N


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 18, 2020)

*Nottingham*

*M*


----------



## Repondering (Feb 18, 2020)

*Maastricht   

T*


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 18, 2020)

Tripoli

I


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Feb 18, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> Tripoli
> 
> I


Ithaca in New York State

A


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 18, 2020)

Athens ..(Ohio, Georgia, Greece)

S


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2020)

*Scarborough*

*H*


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 19, 2020)

Harrisburg

G


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2020)

*Glencoe*

*E*


----------



## tinytn (Feb 19, 2020)

*Elgin 

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2020)

*Nairn*

*N*


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Feb 19, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> *Nairn
> 
> N*


Nunez (Georgia )

Z


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2020)

*Zanzibar*

*R*


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 19, 2020)

*Rotterdam

M*


----------



## tinytn (Feb 19, 2020)

*Montana

 A*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2020)

*Ardrossan*

*N*


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 21, 2020)

Nevada

A


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2020)

*Adelaide *

*E*


----------



## Repondering (Feb 21, 2020)

*Essen

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2020)

*Nigeria*

*A*


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 23, 2020)

Abilene

E


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2020)

*Enfield*

*D*


----------



## tinytn (Feb 23, 2020)

*Denmark

K*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2020)

*Kingston*

*N*


----------



## tinytn (Feb 23, 2020)

*Nicaragua 

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2020)

*Alicante*

*E*


----------



## Repondering (Feb 23, 2020)

*Estonia 

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2020)

*Ankara *

*A*


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 24, 2020)

Anchorage

E


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2020)

*Elgin*

*N*


----------



## tinytn (Feb 24, 2020)

*New Orleans 

S*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2020)

*Surrey *

*Y*


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 25, 2020)

Yakima

A


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 25, 2020)

Albany

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2020)

*York *

*K*


----------



## tinytn (Feb 26, 2020)

*Kingston 

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2020)

*Norwich*

*H*


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 26, 2020)

Hamilton

N


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2020)

*Nicosia*

*A*


----------



## Repondering (Feb 26, 2020)

*Aragon 

N*


----------



## tinytn (Feb 26, 2020)

*Nigeria 

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2020)

*Almeria*

*A*


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 27, 2020)

*Armenia

A*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 27, 2020)

AUSTRALIA

A


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2020)

*Annan *

*N*


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)

Niagara Falls

S


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 7, 2020)

San Antonio

O


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 7, 2020)

Oshkosh

H


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)

Halifax

X


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2020)

*Xerox*

*Y*


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 7, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> *Xerox
> 
> Y*



Geography... Xerox?
Would next letter be another x?


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)

Xipre

E


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2020)

Oops..wrong game.. sorry 'folks.. ^^^  Thinking same first and last letter game 

*Essex*

*X*


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 7, 2020)

*Xalapa

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2020)

*Andes*

*S*


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 8, 2020)

Saskatoon

N


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 8, 2020)

*New Mexico

O*


----------



## toffee (Mar 8, 2020)

Oldham .uk 

M


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2020)

*Maldon*

*N*


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 9, 2020)

North Pole

E


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2020)

*Edinburgh*

*H*


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 9, 2020)

Helsinki


I


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2020)

*Ilford*

*D*


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 10, 2020)

Dawson City

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2020)

*York*

*K*


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 10, 2020)

*Kuala Lumpur

R*


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 10, 2020)

Raleigh

H


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 11, 2020)

*Hadleigh*

*H*


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 11, 2020)

Hawaii 

I


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 11, 2020)

*India*

*A*


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 11, 2020)

*Amherst

T*


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 11, 2020)

Toledo

O


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 11, 2020)

*Ohio

O*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2020)

*Oberaudorf

F*


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 12, 2020)

Fort Knox

X


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 12, 2020)

Xichang

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 12, 2020)

*Ghana

A*


----------



## tinytn (Mar 12, 2020)

*Antioch

H*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2020)

*Hebrides*

*S*


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 13, 2020)

St. Catherines

S


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 13, 2020)

Spain

N


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 13, 2020)

Norway

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 13, 2020)

*Yorkshire*

*E*


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 14, 2020)

*Egypt

T*


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 14, 2020)

Tripoli

I


----------



## tinytn (Mar 14, 2020)

*Indonesia 

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2020)

*Athens*

*S*


----------



## Repondering (Mar 16, 2020)

*Srebrenica  

A*


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 16, 2020)

Alaska

A


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2020)

*America*

*A*


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 17, 2020)

Australia

A


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2020)

*Arran*

*N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 17, 2020)

*Nassau

U*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2020)

*Upper Clapton*

*N*


----------



## tinytn (Mar 17, 2020)

*Niagara Falls

O*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 18, 2020)

*S*
*
Southend
*
*D*


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 18, 2020)

*Dohar

R*


----------



## tinytn (Mar 18, 2020)

*Rio Grande 

E*


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 18, 2020)

Elyria

A


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 18, 2020)

*Altoona

A*


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 18, 2020)

Albany

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 19, 2020)

*Youngstown*

*N*


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 19, 2020)

Northridge

E


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 19, 2020)

*Egham*

*M*


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 19, 2020)

*Myrtle Beach

H*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 19, 2020)

*Halifax*

*X*


----------



## tinytn (Mar 19, 2020)

*Xapala

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2020)

*Almeria*

*A*


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 20, 2020)

Austin

N


----------



## tinytn (Mar 20, 2020)

*Boston

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2020)

*Newark*

*K*


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 20, 2020)

Kalamazoo

O


----------



## Repondering (Mar 20, 2020)

Oldenburg 

G


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 20, 2020)

*Greece

E*


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 20, 2020)

Europe

E


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2020)

*Egypt*

*T*


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 22, 2020)

*Turkey

Y*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 22, 2020)

*Yemen*

*N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 23, 2020)

*Natchez

Z*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 23, 2020)

*Zanzibar*

*R*


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 23, 2020)

Richmond

D


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 23, 2020)

Denmark

K


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 24, 2020)

Kerrville

E


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 24, 2020)

*Elche*

*E*


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 24, 2020)

*Enid

D*


----------



## Repondering (Mar 24, 2020)

*Dumfries

S*


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 24, 2020)

Sandusky

Y


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 24, 2020)

*Youngstown

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 25, 2020)

*Norfolk*

*K*


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 25, 2020)

Kingston

N


----------



## tinytn (Mar 25, 2020)

*Normal 

L*


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 25, 2020)

*Louisville

E*


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 25, 2020)

Erie

E


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 25, 2020)

*Enfield*

*D*


----------



## tinytn (Mar 25, 2020)

*Davenport

T*


----------



## Repondering (Mar 25, 2020)

*Tientsin

N*


----------



## tinytn (Mar 25, 2020)

*Nebraska 

A*


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 25, 2020)

*Amherst

T*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2020)

*Telford*

*D*


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 26, 2020)

Dayton

N


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2020)

*Nairobi*

*I*


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 26, 2020)

Istanbul

L


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2020)

*Lincoln*

*N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 26, 2020)

*Nancy

Y*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2020)

*Yvias ( france)*

*S*


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 26, 2020)

Stockton

N


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2020)

*Nebraska*

*A*


----------



## tinytn (Mar 26, 2020)

*Antioch 

H*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2020)

*Holland*

*D*


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 27, 2020)

*Denmark

K*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2020)

*Kingston*

*N*


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 27, 2020)

Nevada

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 27, 2020)

*Athens

S*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2020)

*Spalding*

*G*


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 27, 2020)

Gainesville

E


----------



## tinytn (Mar 27, 2020)

*Edmonton 
N*


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 27, 2020)

Naples 

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 27, 2020)

*Syracuse

E*


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 27, 2020)

*Elizabeth,N.J.

H*


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 27, 2020)

*Honduras

S*


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 28, 2020)

Sicily

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 28, 2020)

*Yorkshire*

*E*


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 29, 2020)

Egypt

T


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2020)

*Tamworth*

*H*


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 29, 2020)

Helsinki

I


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 29, 2020)

Illinois

S


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 29, 2020)

South Dakota

A


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2020)

*Athens*

*S*


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 29, 2020)

Springfield

D


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2020)

*Dunfermline*

*E*


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 31, 2020)

El Cajon

N


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2020)

*Norfolk*

*K*


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 31, 2020)

Kansas

S


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 31, 2020)

San Francisco

O


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2020)

*Oregon*

*N*


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 31, 2020)

Nairobi

I


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 1, 2020)

*Ireland*

*D*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 1, 2020)

Denver

R


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 1, 2020)

Raleigh

H


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 1, 2020)

*Harwich *

*H*


----------



## tinytn (Apr 1, 2020)

*Hartford 

D*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 1, 2020)

*Dartford*

*D*


----------



## Repondering (Apr 2, 2020)

*Dusseldorf

F*


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 2, 2020)

Fresno

O


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 3, 2020)

Orlando 

P


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2020)

*Perth*

*H*


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 9, 2020)

Houston

N


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 9, 2020)

*Nottingham*

*M*


----------



## tinytn (Apr 9, 2020)

Mississippi

I


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 9, 2020)

*Isle of Dogs*

*S*


----------



## RubyK (Apr 9, 2020)

Scotland

D


----------



## Repondering (Apr 9, 2020)

*Dieppe

E*


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 9, 2020)

*Estonia

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 10, 2020)

*Athens*

*S*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 14, 2020)

St. Catherines

S


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 14, 2020)

*Strasbourg*

*G*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 17, 2020)

Gananoque


e


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 17, 2020)

*Enfield*

*D*


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 17, 2020)

*Dusseldorf

F*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2020)

*Florence*

*E*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 18, 2020)

Egypt

T


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2020)

*Troon*

*N*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 18, 2020)

Norway

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2020)

*York*

*K*


----------



## Lashann (Apr 19, 2020)

*Kingston

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 19, 2020)

*Neath*

*H*


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 19, 2020)

*Honolulu

U*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 19, 2020)

*Uddingston*

*N*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 19, 2020)

Nepean

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 19, 2020)

*Neenah

H*


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 19, 2020)

*Harrisburg

G*


----------



## tinytn (Apr 19, 2020)

*Georgia 
A*


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 19, 2020)

*Alaska

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2020)

*Arran*

*N*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 20, 2020)

North Bay

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2020)

*Yorkshire*

*E*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 20, 2020)

England

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 20, 2020)

*Duluth

H*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2020)

*Huntingdon*

*N*


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 20, 2020)

*Naples

S*


----------



## tinytn (Apr 20, 2020)

*Savannah 

H*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 21, 2020)

*Harwich*

*H*


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 21, 2020)

Holland

D


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 21, 2020)

*Denmark*

*K*


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 23, 2020)

*Kabul

L*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2020)

*London*

*N*


----------



## tinytn (Apr 23, 2020)

*Newark 

K*


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 23, 2020)

*Kentucky

Y*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2020)

*Yarmouth*

*H*


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 23, 2020)

Helena

A


----------



## tinytn (Apr 23, 2020)

*Antioch

H*


----------



## Repondering (Apr 23, 2020)

*Hilo

O*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)

owen sound

d


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

*Durham*

*M*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)

montreal

l


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

*Lisbon*

*N*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)

Nebraska

A


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

*Argentina*

*A*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)

Alaska

A


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

*Andes*

*S*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)

Sudbury

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

*Yelling*

*G*


----------



## tinytn (Apr 24, 2020)

*Gettysburg 

G*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)

Germany

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2020)

*York*

*K*


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 25, 2020)

Kahului 

I


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2020)

*Ipswich*

*H*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 26, 2020)

Havelock

K


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2020)

*Kent*

*T*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)

Toledo

U


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 27, 2020)

*Uddingston*

*N*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)

Niagara Falls

S


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 27, 2020)

*Stirling*

*G*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 4, 2020)

Germany

Y


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2020)

*Yorkshire*

*E*


----------



## tinytn (May 4, 2020)

*England

D*


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2020)

*Dublin*

*N*


----------



## Repondering (May 4, 2020)

*Nunavik 

K*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 5, 2020)

Kansas

S


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2020)

*Switzerland*

*D*


----------



## Repondering (May 5, 2020)

*Dortmund

D*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 5, 2020)

*Duluth

H*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 5, 2020)

Havelock

k


----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2020)

*Kelso*

*O*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)

Owen Sound

D


----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2020)

*Denmark*

*K*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)

Kingston

N


----------



## JustBonee (May 6, 2020)

New Mexico

O


----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2020)

*Orpington*

*N*


----------



## Lashann (May 7, 2020)

*Niagara Falls

S*


----------



## hollydolly (May 7, 2020)

*Sheffield*

*D*


----------



## JustBonee (May 7, 2020)

*Denver

R*


----------



## hollydolly (May 7, 2020)

*Rome*

*E*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 7, 2020)

*Erbil

L*


----------



## Citygirl (May 7, 2020)

*Lisbon

N*


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2020)

*New Jersey*

*Y*


----------



## Lashann (May 9, 2020)

*Yukon

N*


----------



## tinytn (May 9, 2020)

*North Pole

O*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)

Ottawa

A


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2020)

*Arran*

*N*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)

New York

K


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2020)

*Knightsfield*

*D*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)

Denver

R


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2020)

*Rhodes*

*S*


----------



## JustBonee (May 11, 2020)

Sacramento

O


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2020)

*Ottawa *

*A*


----------



## tinytn (May 11, 2020)

*Antioch 

H*


----------



## JustBonee (May 11, 2020)

Helena

A


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2020)

*Arbroath*

*H*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 13, 2020)

Helsinki


I


----------



## hollydolly (May 13, 2020)

*Italy*

*Y*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 15, 2020)

Yemen

N


----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2020)

*Nottingham*

*M*


----------



## applecruncher (May 15, 2020)

Minneapolis

S


----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2020)

*Scarborough *

*H*


----------



## applecruncher (May 15, 2020)

Hartford

D


----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2020)

*Dartford*

*D*


----------



## Lashann (May 15, 2020)

*Dawson City

Y*


----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2020)

*Yarmouth*

*H*


----------



## tinytn (May 15, 2020)

*Hawaii 

I*


----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2020)

*Ireland*

*D*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 16, 2020)

Dartmouth

H


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2020)

*Harwich*

*H*


----------



## Lashann (May 16, 2020)

*Houston

N*


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2020)

*Nevada*

*A*


----------



## applecruncher (May 16, 2020)

Anaheim

M


----------



## JustBonee (May 16, 2020)

Mississippi

I


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2020)

*Israel*

*L*


----------



## tinytn (May 16, 2020)

Liberia 

A


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2020)

*Ardrossan*

*N*


----------



## tinytn (May 16, 2020)

*Nome 

E*


----------



## applecruncher (May 16, 2020)

Egypt

T


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2020)

*Turkey*

*Y*


----------



## Citygirl (May 16, 2020)

*Yukon

N*


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2020)

*Nairn*

*N*


----------



## applecruncher (May 16, 2020)

New Mexico

O


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2020)

*Oslo*

*O*


----------



## Citygirl (May 16, 2020)

*Ohio

O*


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2020)

*Orpington*

*N*


----------



## Lashann (May 16, 2020)

*Nashville

E*


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2020)

*Eastbourne*

*E*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 16, 2020)

*Eureka

A*


----------



## applecruncher (May 16, 2020)

Albany

Y


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2020)

*Yaxley*

*Y*


----------



## applecruncher (May 17, 2020)

Ypsilanti

I


----------



## tinytn (May 17, 2020)

India 

A


----------



## Citygirl (May 17, 2020)

*Alaska

A*


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2020)

*Auchterarder*

*R*


----------



## Citygirl (May 17, 2020)

*Russia

A*


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2020)

*Argentina*

*A*


----------



## Lashann (May 18, 2020)

*Athens

S*


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2020)

*Seville*

*E*


----------



## tinytn (May 18, 2020)

*Elgin 

N*


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2020)

*Newark*

*K*


----------



## applecruncher (May 18, 2020)

Klamath Falls

S


----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)

Saskatoon

N


----------



## JustBonee (May 19, 2020)

N. Dakota

A


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2020)

*Auchterarder *

*R*


----------



## Lashann (May 19, 2020)

*Reykjavik

K*


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2020)

*Kelso*

*O*


----------



## tinytn (May 19, 2020)

*Oklahoma 

A*


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2020)

*Arran*

*N*


----------



## applecruncher (May 19, 2020)

Nashville

E


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2020)

*England*

*D*


----------



## applecruncher (May 19, 2020)

Dallas

S


----------



## Pink Biz (May 19, 2020)

*San Marino

O*


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2020)

*Oslo*

O


----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)

Orlando

P


----------



## Lashann (May 20, 2020)

*Prague

Q*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 20, 2020)

Queensland

D


----------



## applecruncher (May 20, 2020)

Dayton

N


----------



## mike4lorie (May 20, 2020)

North West Territories

S


----------



## applecruncher (May 20, 2020)

Sandusky

Y


----------



## Lashann (May 20, 2020)

*Yellowstone National Park

K*


----------



## tinytn (May 20, 2020)

Korea 

A


----------



## hollydolly (May 20, 2020)

*Austin*

*N*


----------



## Repondering (May 20, 2020)

Newcastle

E


----------



## mike4lorie (May 21, 2020)

Elizabethtown

N


----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2020)

*New York*

*K*


----------



## JustBonee (May 21, 2020)

*Kalamazoo

O*


----------



## Citygirl (May 21, 2020)

*Oregon

N*


----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2020)

*Northampton*

*N*


----------



## Lashann (May 21, 2020)

*New South Wales

S*


----------



## Repondering (May 21, 2020)

*Smolensk

K*


----------



## Citygirl (May 21, 2020)

*Kentucky

Y*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 21, 2020)

*Yugoslavia

A*


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2020)

*Amber Valley *

*Y*


----------



## JustBonee (May 22, 2020)

Yakima

A


----------



## Lashann (May 22, 2020)

*Antarctica*

A


----------



## Pink Biz (May 22, 2020)

*Antioch

H*


----------



## tinytn (May 22, 2020)

*Holly 

Y*


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2020)

*Yarmouth*

*H*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 22, 2020)

*Hoboken

N*


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2020)

*Normandy*

*Y*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 23, 2020)

Yellowknife

E


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2020)

*Ecclefechan*

*N*


----------



## Lashann (May 23, 2020)

*New Westminster

R*


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2020)

*Rhodes*

*S*


----------



## Citygirl (May 24, 2020)

*Sarasota

A*


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2020)

*Airdrie*

*E*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 24, 2020)

*Elmhurst

T*


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2020)

*Toddington*

*N*


----------



## Lashann (May 24, 2020)

*Nassau

U*


----------



## Repondering (May 24, 2020)

*Uppsala 

A*


----------



## Lashann (May 25, 2020)

*Abbotsford

B*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 25, 2020)

denver

r


----------



## JustBonee (May 25, 2020)

Round Rock

K


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2020)

*Kendal*

*L*


----------



## Repondering (May 25, 2020)

*Liechtenstein

N*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 25, 2020)

Newfoundland

D


----------



## Pink Biz (May 25, 2020)

*Durham

M*


----------



## hollydolly (May 26, 2020)

*Middlesbrough*

*H *


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 26, 2020)

Honduras 

S


----------



## hollydolly (May 26, 2020)

*Sweden*

*N*


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 26, 2020)

Netherlands

O


----------



## JustBonee (May 26, 2020)

Sahara 

A


----------



## hollydolly (May 26, 2020)

*Andalucia*

*A*


----------



## Lashann (May 26, 2020)

*Atlantic City

Y*


----------



## hollydolly (May 26, 2020)

*Yaxley*

*Y*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 27, 2020)

yukon

n


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2020)

*Nairn*

*N*


----------



## Lashann (May 27, 2020)

*Nunavut

T*


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2020)

*Troon*

*N*


----------



## JustBonee (May 27, 2020)

New Mexico

O


----------



## Citygirl (May 27, 2020)

*Ocean City

Y*


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2020)

*Yarmouth*

*H*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 27, 2020)

*Halifax

X*


----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2020)

*Xiangtan *

*Y*


----------



## applecruncher (May 28, 2020)

Yellow Springs

S


----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2020)

*Stamford*

*D*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 28, 2020)

*Dubai

I*


----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2020)

*Ireland*

*D*


----------



## applecruncher (May 28, 2020)

Dayton

N


----------



## Repondering (May 28, 2020)

Nottingham

M


----------



## Millyd (May 28, 2020)

Mildura 
A


----------



## applecruncher (May 28, 2020)

Annapolis

S


----------



## Pink Biz (May 28, 2020)

*Singapore

E*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 28, 2020)

Europe

E


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2020)

*Egypt*

*T*


----------



## Lashann (May 29, 2020)

*Tampere

U*


----------



## JustBonee (May 29, 2020)

East  St. Louis

S


----------



## applecruncher (May 29, 2020)

San Diego

O


----------



## tinytn (May 29, 2020)

Oregon 

N


----------



## Pink Biz (May 29, 2020)

*Nice

O*


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2020)

*Ottawa*

*A*


----------



## Citygirl (May 29, 2020)

*Akron

N*


----------



## JustBonee (May 29, 2020)

*Niagara  Falls

S*


----------



## applecruncher (May 29, 2020)

Saginaw

W


----------



## Repondering (May 29, 2020)

*Wurzburg

G*


----------



## Lashann (May 30, 2020)

*Geneva

A*


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2020)

*Algarve*

*E*


----------



## JustBonee (May 31, 2020)

Evansville

E


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2020)

*Esher*

*R*


----------



## tinytn (May 31, 2020)

*Rockford

D*


----------



## Lashann (May 31, 2020)

*Denver

R*


----------



## applecruncher (May 31, 2020)

Raleigh

H


----------



## mike4lorie (May 31, 2020)

Havelock, Ont

I


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2020)

*Kentucky*

*Y*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 1, 2020)

Youngstown

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2020)

*Nairobi*

*I*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 1, 2020)

*Istanbul

L*


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 1, 2020)

Lima

A


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2020)

*Algiers*

*S*


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 1, 2020)

*Sweden

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2020)

*Norfolk*

*K*


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 1, 2020)

Kuwait

T


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 1, 2020)

Tacoma

A


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2020)

*Alicante *

*E*


----------



## Ceege (Jun 1, 2020)

Eutaw, AL

W


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 1, 2020)

Wilmington

N


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 2, 2020)

norway bay

y


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2020)

*Yarmouth*

*H*


----------



## Lashann (Jun 2, 2020)

*Hamilton

I*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 2, 2020)

newcastle

e


----------



## Lashann (Jun 2, 2020)

*Espoo

F*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2020)

*Florence*

*E*


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 2, 2020)

Elyria

A


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2020)

*Aden *

*N*


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 2, 2020)

Napier

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 3, 2020)

*Reykjavik

K*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2020)

*Kilkenny*

*Y*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 3, 2020)

*York

K*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 3, 2020)

Kingston

N


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 3, 2020)

Norfolk

K


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 3, 2020)

Kalamazoo

O


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2020)

*Ontario*

*O*


----------



## Lashann (Jun 3, 2020)

*Oklahoma

A*


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 3, 2020)

Ann Arbor

R


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2020)

*Rochester*

*R*


----------



## Lashann (Jun 5, 2020)

*Red Deer

R*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 5, 2020)

richmond

d


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 5, 2020)

*Dartford*

*D*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 5, 2020)

dartmouth

h


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 5, 2020)

*Harwich*

*H*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 5, 2020)

Houston

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 5, 2020)

*Newcastle*

*E*


----------



## Ceege (Jun 5, 2020)

Early, FL

Y


----------



## Repondering (Jun 5, 2020)

*Yekaterinburg

G*


----------



## Lashann (Jun 5, 2020)

*Gatlinburg

G*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 6, 2020)

georgetown

n


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2020)

*Nevada*

*A*


----------



## RubyK (Jun 6, 2020)

Netherlands

S


----------



## Ceege (Jun 6, 2020)

Stuttgart, AR

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 6, 2020)

*Tacoma

A*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 7, 2020)

alberta

a


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 7, 2020)

*Ardrossan*

*N*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 7, 2020)

norway

y


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 7, 2020)

Yukon

Z


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 7, 2020)

*Zanzibar*

*A*


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 7, 2020)

*Russia

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 7, 2020)

*Algeria*

*A*


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 7, 2020)

Alaska

A


----------



## Lashann (Jun 7, 2020)

*Abbotsford

D*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 7, 2020)

*Dundee*

*E*


----------



## tinytn (Jun 7, 2020)

*England

D*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 7, 2020)

*Dartford*

*D*


----------



## Repondering (Jun 7, 2020)

*Darmstadt

T*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 7, 2020)

Tucumcari

I


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 7, 2020)

*India*

*A*


----------



## Ceege (Jun 7, 2020)

Ahmeek

K


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 7, 2020)

Kingston

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 8, 2020)

*Nanking

G*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 8, 2020)

*Galveston

N*


----------



## tinytn (Jun 8, 2020)

*Newark 

K*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2020)

*Kelso*

*O*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 8, 2020)

*Ottawa

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2020)

*Alicante*

*E*


----------



## Lashann (Jun 8, 2020)

*Ecuador

F*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2020)

*R 

Rochester

R*


----------



## Ceege (Jun 8, 2020)

Roads End, CA

D


----------



## Repondering (Jun 8, 2020)

*Dijon

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 9, 2020)

*Nottingham*

*M*


----------



## tinytn (Jun 9, 2020)

*Montreal 

L*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 9, 2020)

*Lincoln*

*N*


----------



## Lashann (Jun 9, 2020)

*Newmarket

O*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2020)

*Oxford*

*D*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 12, 2020)

dundas

e


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2020)

*Eastbourne*

*E*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 12, 2020)

europe

e


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2020)

*Exeter*

*R*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 12, 2020)

Rhode Island

D


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2020)

*Denmark*

*K*


----------



## Lashann (Jun 14, 2020)

*Kiev

V*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 14, 2020)

*Venice*

*E*


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 14, 2020)

Ethiopia

A


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 14, 2020)

*America*

*A*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 14, 2020)

*Altoona

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 14, 2020)

*Auchtermuchty *

*Y*


----------



## Repondering (Jun 14, 2020)

*Yerevan

N*


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 14, 2020)

Norway

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2020)

*York*

*K*


----------



## Lashann (Jun 15, 2020)

*Kingston

N*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 15, 2020)

Norway

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2020)

*Yorkshire*

*E*


----------



## Lashann (Jun 15, 2020)

*Estonia

A*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 15, 2020)

Arizona

A


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2020)

*Australia*

*A*


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 15, 2020)

Annapolis

S


----------



## Lashann (Jun 15, 2020)

*Sydney

T*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2020)

*Toddington*

*N*


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 16, 2020)

Lashann said:


> *Sydney
> 
> T*



Last letter is Y


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2020)

*Yaxley*

*Y*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 16, 2020)

Yeovil

L


----------



## Lashann (Jun 16, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> Last letter is Y


----------



## Lashann (Jun 16, 2020)

*Lausanne

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2020)

*Exeter*

*R*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 16, 2020)

Ruislip


P


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2020)

*Pinner*

*R*


----------



## tinytn (Jun 16, 2020)

*Rhodes 

S*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2020)

*Santorini*

*I*


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 16, 2020)

Illinois

S


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2020)

*Swansea*

*A*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 17, 2020)

America 

B


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2020)

*Arbroath*

*H*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 17, 2020)

Hanoi 

I


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2020)

*Iran*

*N*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 17, 2020)

Nigeria

O


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2020)

*Ontario*

*O*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 17, 2020)

Oklahoma

A


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2020)

* Appleby-in-Westmorland*

*D*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 17, 2020)

*Devon

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2020)

*Neath*

*H*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 17, 2020)

*Helsinki

I*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2020)

*Ireland*

*D*


----------



## Lashann (Jun 17, 2020)

*Denmark

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2020)

*England*

*D*


----------



## Ceege (Jun 17, 2020)

Daggett

T


----------



## Lashann (Jun 17, 2020)

*Trenton

N*


----------



## tinytn (Jun 17, 2020)

*Newburg

G*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2020)

*Glasgow*

*W*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 18, 2020)

Warsaw

X/Y/Z

Sorry I did it again


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2020)

*Washington*

*N*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 18, 2020)

Norway

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2020)

*York*

*K*


----------



## Lashann (Jun 18, 2020)

*Kissimmee

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2020)

*Egypt*

*T*


----------



## tinytn (Jun 18, 2020)

*Tennessee 

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2020)

*Edinburgh*

*H*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 19, 2020)

Hawaii

I


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2020)

*India*

*A*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 19, 2020)

Australia

A


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2020)

*Axminster*

*R*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 19, 2020)

Rosenburg

G


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2020)

*Geneva*

*A*


----------



## Lashann (Jun 19, 2020)

*Athens

S*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 20, 2020)

*Scotland*

*D*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 20, 2020)

Denver

E


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 20, 2020)

*Rhodes*

*S*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 20, 2020)

*Santiago

O*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 20, 2020)

*Oregon*

*N *


----------



## Ceege (Jun 20, 2020)

Napoleonville, LA

E


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 21, 2020)

*Exeter*

*R*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 21, 2020)

Reno

O


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 21, 2020)

*Orpington*

*N*


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 21, 2020)

*Nile 

E*


----------



## tinytn (Jun 21, 2020)

*Ethiopia 

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2020)

*Aberlour*

*R*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 22, 2020)

Russia 

S


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 22, 2020)

Antarctica

A


----------



## Ceege (Jun 22, 2020)

Ann Arbor, MI

R


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2020)

Rayleigh

H


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 23, 2020)

Houston 

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 23, 2020)

*Nottingham*

*M*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 24, 2020)

Maryland

n


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2020)

*Dunfermline*

*E*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 26, 2020)

Eritrea

A


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 26, 2020)

*Arran*

*N*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 27, 2020)

Nashville

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 27, 2020)

*Evanston

N*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 27, 2020)

Nevada

A


----------



## tinytn (Jun 27, 2020)

*Arlington 

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 27, 2020)

*Netherhall*

*L*


----------



## Ceege (Jun 27, 2020)

Leakesville 

M


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2020)

*Egypt*

*T*


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 28, 2020)

Toledo

O


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 28, 2020)

Oregon

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2020)

*Nevada*

*A*


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 28, 2020)

Akron

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 29, 2020)

*Neath*

*H*


----------



## Lashann (Jul 2, 2020)

*Hamilton

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2020)

*Norfolk*

*K*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 2, 2020)

Kalamazoo

O


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2020)

*Oklahoma*

*A*


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 2, 2020)

Albany

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 2, 2020)

*Yalta

A*


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 2, 2020)

Annapolis

S


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 2, 2020)

*Sarasota

A*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 2, 2020)

*Antioch  

H*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2020)

*Helensburgh*

*H*


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 2, 2020)

Hartford

D


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2020)

*Dunfermline*

*E*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 3, 2020)

Eden

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2020)

*Northampton*

*N*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 3, 2020)

Nevada

O


----------



## Ceege (Jul 3, 2020)

Onekama

A


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 3, 2020)

Athens

S


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 3, 2020)

San Antonio

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 3, 2020)

*Osaka

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2020)

*Africa*

*A*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 4, 2020)

atlanta

a


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2020)

*Alicante*

*E*


----------



## Lashann (Jul 5, 2020)

*Elora

F*


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 5, 2020)

Reminder - This game is not alphabetical.

Next letter >>A

Austin

Next place begins with >> N


----------



## Ellen Marie (Jul 5, 2020)

Nigeria


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 5, 2020)

Alberta

a


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2020)

*Auchtermuchty *

*Y*


----------



## Lashann (Jul 6, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> Reminder - This game is not alphabetical.
> 
> Next letter >>A
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reminder !


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 7, 2020)

norway bay

y


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 7, 2020)

*Yarmouth*

*H*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 7, 2020)

*Helsinki

I*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 7, 2020)

*Izbor ( Granada Spain) *

*R*


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 7, 2020)

Reynoldsburg

G


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 7, 2020)

*Greece

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 7, 2020)

*Exeter*

*R*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 10, 2020)

reno

o


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2020)

*Ontario*

*O*


----------



## Lashann (Jul 24, 2020)

*Okanagan Valley
- sorry,  s/b  "Y" & not P  *


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 24, 2020)

*York*

*K*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 24, 2020)

Kentucky

Y


----------



## Treacle (Jul 24, 2020)

Yeovil

L


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 24, 2020)

*Loughton*

*N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 24, 2020)

*Nantucket

T*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 24, 2020)

*Troon*

*N*


----------



## Treacle (Jul 25, 2020)

Norfolk

O


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2020)

*Orpington*

*N*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 25, 2020)

*Newark

K*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2020)

*Kentucky*

*Y*


----------



## joybelle (Jul 25, 2020)

Kensington

L


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 25, 2020)

norway bay

y


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2020)

*Yaxley*

*Y*


----------



## Treacle (Jul 26, 2020)

Yangze

E


----------



## Treacle (Jul 26, 2020)

Treacle said:


> Norfolk
> 
> O


Realise I made an error here


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 26, 2020)

Easter Island

D


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2020)

Treacle said:


> Realise I made an error here


No biggie Treacle, we all do it occasionally and we've been playing for _years _


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2020)

*Dartford*

*D*


----------



## Treacle (Jul 26, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> No biggie Treacle, we all do it occasionally and we've been playing for _years _


Ooh Feel I am not alone, bonus in my life


----------



## Treacle (Jul 26, 2020)

Derwent

T


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2020)

*Truro*

*O*


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 26, 2020)

*Oregon

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2020)

*Newark*

*K*


----------



## Treacle (Jul 27, 2020)

Kent

L


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2020)

*London*

*N*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 2, 2020)

Normanville

O


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 2, 2020)

*Egypt*

*T*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 2, 2020)

Tasmania

A


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 2, 2020)

*Antarctica *

*A*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 5, 2020)

africa

a


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 5, 2020)

*Arran*

*N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 5, 2020)

*Naples

S*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 5, 2020)

*Scotland*

*D*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 6, 2020)

dartmouth

e


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2020)

*Helsinki*

*I*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 9, 2020)

Iceland

D


----------



## Ceege (Aug 9, 2020)

Dover

R


----------



## tinytn (Aug 9, 2020)

*Reno 

O*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2020)

*Oslo*

*O*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 10, 2020)

*Oklahoma

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2020)

*Arbroath*

*H*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 10, 2020)

*Halifax

X*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 11, 2020)

xuchang

y


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2020)

*Germany*

*Y*


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 11, 2020)

*Yukon

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2020)

*Neath*

*H*


----------



## Treacle (Aug 12, 2020)

Hampstead

D


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2020)

*Dartford*

*D*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 12, 2020)

Douglas  (AZ)

S


----------



## tinytn (Aug 12, 2020)

*Siam 

T*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2020)

*Midlothian*

*N*


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 12, 2020)

*New York

O*


----------



## Repondering (Aug 12, 2020)

*Kandahar 

R*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 12, 2020)

*Rwanda

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 13, 2020)

*Alabama*

*A*


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 13, 2020)

*Alaska*


----------



## tinytn (Aug 13, 2020)

*Belgium 

C*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 13, 2020)

from Alaska .... (last letter) 

*Aston*

*N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 14, 2020)

*Nepal

L*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 14, 2020)

London

N


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2020)

*Norfolk*

*K*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 17, 2020)

kingston

n


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2020)

*Nottingham*

M


----------



## Treacle (Aug 17, 2020)

Manchester

R


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2020)

*Rochford*

*D*


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 17, 2020)

*Dallas

S*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2020)

*Sweden*

*N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 17, 2020)

*Napa Valley

Y*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2020)

*Yorkshire*

*E*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 18, 2020)

egypt

t


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2020)

*Troon*

*N*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 18, 2020)

napanee

e


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2020)

*England*

*D*


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 18, 2020)

Denmark

K


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2020)

*Kelso*

*O*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 18, 2020)

*Oshkosh

H*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 18, 2020)

Holland

D


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2020)

*Durham*

*M*


----------



## Repondering (Aug 18, 2020)

*Marrakech 

H*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 18, 2020)

Hawaii

I


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 19, 2020)

indianapolis

s


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 19, 2020)

Spain

T


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 19, 2020)

norway

y


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 19, 2020)

Yukon

N


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2020)

*Northampton*

*N*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 19, 2020)

New England

O


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2020)

*Oman*

*N*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 19, 2020)

Nebraska

A


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2020)

*Arbroath*

*H*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 19, 2020)

Halifax

X


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2020)

*Xiangtan*

*N*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 19, 2020)

Nantucket 

T


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2020)

*Tamworth*

*H*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 19, 2020)

halifax

x


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2020)

*Xanthi*

*I*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 19, 2020)

india

a


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2020)

*Alicante*

*E*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 19, 2020)

england

d


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2020)

*Dundee*

*E*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 19, 2020)

*Estonia

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2020)

*Aberdeen*

*N*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 20, 2020)

nepean

n


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2020)

*Norwich*

*H*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 20, 2020)

Houston

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 20, 2020)

*Nottingham

M*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2020)

*Madeira*

*A*


----------



## RubyK (Aug 20, 2020)

Arizona

A


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2020)

*Austria*

*A*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 20, 2020)

*Anchorage

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2020)

*Edinburgh*

*H*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 21, 2020)

havelock

k


----------



## Treacle (Aug 21, 2020)

Kingston

L


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2020)

*Lagos*

*S*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 23, 2020)

*Santiago

O*


----------



## Treacle (Aug 23, 2020)

Orlando

P


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2020)

*Perth*

*Q*


----------



## Treacle (Aug 23, 2020)

Quebec

R


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2020)

Oops sorry I mucked up...

My first letter should have been O from Orlando....

I'll start again from there

_Orlando....

O_

*Ottawa *

*A*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 24, 2020)

alberta

a


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2020)

*Alicante*

*E*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 24, 2020)

europe

e


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 24, 2020)

Erie

E


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2020)

*Egypt*

*T*


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 24, 2020)

Tripoli

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 24, 2020)

*Israel

L*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2020)

*Lebanon*

*N*


----------



## Treacle (Aug 25, 2020)

Nigeria

O


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 25, 2020)

*Allentown

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2020)

*Noon*

*O*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 25, 2020)

*Nova Scotia

A*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 25, 2020)

Amsterdam

M


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2020)

*Mauritius *

*S*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 25, 2020)

saskatoon

n


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2020)

*Newton Mearns*

*O*


----------



## Treacle (Aug 26, 2020)

Oxford

P


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2020)

*Poland*

*D*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 26, 2020)

denver

r


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 26, 2020)

Raleigh

H


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 26, 2020)

Holland

D


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2020)

*Durham*

*M*


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 26, 2020)

Monaco

O


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2020)

*Oslo*

*O*


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 26, 2020)

Ossining (NY)

G


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2020)

*Glasgow*

*W*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 26, 2020)

*Wauwatosa

A*


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 26, 2020)

Albany

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2020)

*Yarmouth*

*H*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 28, 2020)

helsinki

i


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2020)

*Ireland*

*D*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 29, 2020)

detroit

t


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 29, 2020)

*Toddington*

*N*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 29, 2020)

new jersey

y


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 29, 2020)

*Yorkshire*

*E*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2020)

elizabethtown

n


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2020)

*Newton *

*N*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2020)

napanee

e


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2020)

*England*

*D*


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 2, 2020)

Dallas

S


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2020)

*Scotland*

*D*


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 3, 2020)

Denver

R


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 3, 2020)

Reno
O


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2020)

*Oban*

*N*


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 4, 2020)

Ossining

G


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2020)

*The next letter is N*


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 4, 2020)

Oops, sorry
Skipped N

New Albany

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2020)

*Yorkshire*

*E*


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 4, 2020)

*Erie

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2020)

*Everton*

*N*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 4, 2020)

*Nevada

A*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 4, 2020)

*Austin

N*


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 4, 2020)

*Norristown

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2020)

*Norfolk*

*K*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 5, 2020)

Klondike

E


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2020)

*Egypt*

*T*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 5, 2020)

Tomball

L


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2020)

*Lincoln*

*N*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 6, 2020)

niagara falls

s


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2020)

*Sweden*

*N*


----------



## Treacle (Sep 6, 2020)

Netherlands

S


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 6, 2020)

Saginaw

W


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 6, 2020)

Worcester

R


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2020)

*Reading*

*G*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 7, 2020)

georgetown

h


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2020)

*Halifax*

*X*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 7, 2020)

Xicotencatl 

l


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2020)

*Ireland*

*D*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 7, 2020)

daegu

u


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 7, 2020)

Utah

H


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2020)

*Holland*

*D*


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 7, 2020)

*Detroit

T*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2020)

*Teddington*

*N*


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 9, 2020)

Nangkita

O


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 9, 2020)

*A-----
Austin

N*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 9, 2020)

nairobi

i


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 10, 2020)

*Inverness*

*S*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 10, 2020)

San Diego

O


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 10, 2020)

*Orpington*

*N*


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 11, 2020)

*New Jersey

Y*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2020)

*Yarmouth*

*Z/A*


----------



## Treacle (Sep 12, 2020)

Zurich

A


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2020)

Sorry..my fault above ^^^^

*Harwich*

*H*


----------



## Treacle (Sep 13, 2020)

Harare

E


hollydolly said:


> Sorry..my fault above ^^^^
> 
> *Harwich
> 
> H*


@hollydolly . I should have realised but going from A-Z to Last Letter games sometimes gets me


----------



## Treacle (Sep 13, 2020)

Harare

E


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2020)

*Egypt*

*T*


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 14, 2020)

*Tampa

A*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 14, 2020)

*Aruba

A*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 14, 2020)

Arlington

N


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2020)

*Nottingham*

*M*


----------



## Ceege (Sep 14, 2020)

Metamora

A


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 15, 2020)

*Alloa *

*A*


----------



## Treacle (Sep 15, 2020)

Adelaide

E


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 15, 2020)

england

d


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 15, 2020)

*Dubai*

*I*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 15, 2020)

*Illinois

S*


----------



## Repondering (Sep 15, 2020)

*Szechwan

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2020)

*Nigeria*

*A*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 16, 2020)

Aruba

A


----------



## Treacle (Sep 16, 2020)

Austria  ☺ 

A


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2020)

*Alicante*

*E*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 17, 2020)

*Elizabeth

H*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2020)

*Holland*

*D*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 17, 2020)

denmark

k


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2020)

*Kingston*

*N*


----------



## Treacle (Sep 18, 2020)

Nepal

L


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2020)

*London*

*N*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 19, 2020)

Nevada

A


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2020)

*Arran*

*N*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 19, 2020)

New  Mexico

O


----------



## tinytn (Sep 19, 2020)

*Oklahoma

A*


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 19, 2020)

*Atlanta, Georgia

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2020)

*Auchtermuchty *

*Y*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 20, 2020)

*Yukon

N*


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 20, 2020)

*Nebraska

A*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 21, 2020)

amyana

a


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2020)

Aberdeen

N


----------



## Treacle (Sep 21, 2020)

Nicaragua

A


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2020)

*Allahabad*

*D*


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 21, 2020)

Damascus

S


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2020)

*Sweden*

*N*


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 21, 2020)

*Newfoundland

D*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 21, 2020)

Delaware

E


----------



## tinytn (Sep 21, 2020)

*England 
D*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2020)

*Dresden*

*N*


----------



## Treacle (Sep 22, 2020)

Norwich

O


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2020)

*Orpington
N*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 22, 2020)

Northridge

E


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2020)

*Essex*

*X*


----------



## Treacle (Sep 23, 2020)

Exeter

R


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 23, 2020)

Should be X ^^^^^

*Xiangtan*

*N*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 24, 2020)

North Carolina

A


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2020)

*Annan*

*N*


----------



## Treacle (Sep 25, 2020)

Nepal

L


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2020)

*Lisbon*

*N*


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 29, 2020)

Nuriootpa

A


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 29, 2020)

Africa

A


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 29, 2020)

*Algeria *

*A*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 30, 2020)

India

A


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 30, 2020)

Albany

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2020)

*Yaxley*

*Y*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 1, 2020)

Yampa

A


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 2, 2020)

*Alps*

*S*


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 2, 2020)

Seattle

E


----------



## joybelle (Oct 2, 2020)

Easter Island

F


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 2, 2020)

Dallas

S


----------



## joybelle (Oct 2, 2020)

Sorry mucked up.   Thanks for correcting to a D @Citygirl.

Summerset

T


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2020)

*Tasmania*

*A*


----------



## Treacle (Oct 4, 2020)

Austria    

A


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2020)

*Armenia*

*A*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 4, 2020)

ajax

x


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 5, 2020)

*Xanthi*

*I*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 5, 2020)

Idaho

O


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 5, 2020)

*Ontario*

*O*


----------



## Treacle (Oct 5, 2020)

Oklahoma

A


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 5, 2020)

*Adelaide*

*E*


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 5, 2020)

*East Canton

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 5, 2020)

*Newark*

*K*


----------



## Repondering (Oct 5, 2020)

*Khabarovsk 

K*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 6, 2020)

kingston
n


----------



## Treacle (Oct 6, 2020)

Newcastle

E


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 6, 2020)

*Edinburgh*

*H*


----------



## Repondering (Oct 6, 2020)

*Hanover

R*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2020)

*Rhodes*

*S*


----------



## Treacle (Oct 7, 2020)

Sienna

A


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2020)

*Angola*

*A*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 7, 2020)

*Atlantis 

S*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 7, 2020)

Sweden

N


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2020)

*Norway*

*Y*


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 7, 2020)

Yucatan

N


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 8, 2020)

new england

d


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2020)

*Denver*

*R*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 8, 2020)

Rhode Island

D


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2020)

*Devon*

*N*


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 8, 2020)

New Concord

D


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 9, 2020)

Denmark

K


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2020)

*Kelso*

*O*


----------



## Treacle (Oct 9, 2020)

Oxford

D


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2020)

*Dundee*
*
E*


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 9, 2020)

Ettamogah Scrub

B


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2020)

*Bexley*

*Y*


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 11, 2020)

Yass

S


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 11, 2020)

*Smokey Mountains

S*


----------



## RubyK (Oct 11, 2020)

Sicily

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2020)

*York*

*K*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 11, 2020)

*Kenosha

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2020)

*Ashford*

*D*


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 11, 2020)

Defiance

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 14, 2020)

*Ethiopia

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 14, 2020)

*Ashford*

*D*


----------



## Treacle (Oct 16, 2020)

Dartmoor

R


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2020)

*Rushden*

*N*


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 16, 2020)

North Olmsted

D


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2020)

*Dartford*

*D*


----------



## Treacle (Oct 17, 2020)

Devon

N


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2020)

*Newcastle*

*E*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 18, 2020)

East Texas

S


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 18, 2020)

*Syria*

*A*


----------



## Treacle (Oct 18, 2020)

Aylesbury

Y


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 18, 2020)

Yellow Springs

S


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 18, 2020)

San  Diego

O


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 18, 2020)

*Oswaldtwistle*

*E*


----------



## Treacle (Oct 20, 2020)

Edinburgh

H


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2020)

*Harwich*

*H*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 20, 2020)

Helena

A


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2020)

*Athens*

*S*


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 21, 2020)

Silicon Valley

T


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2020)

*Troon*

*N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 21, 2020)

*Nice

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2020)

*Enfield*

*D*


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 21, 2020)

*Delaware

E*


----------



## Repondering (Oct 21, 2020)

*Estonia

A*


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 21, 2020)

*Arizona

A*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 22, 2020)

Alaska

A


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 22, 2020)

*Athens*

*S*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 22, 2020)

St. Andrews

s


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 23, 2020)

*Spain*

*N*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 23, 2020)

Nigeria

O


----------



## Treacle (Oct 23, 2020)

A

Amsterdam

M


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 23, 2020)

Minneapolis

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 23, 2020)

*Singapore

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 23, 2020)

*Elche *

*E*


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 23, 2020)

Euclid

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 23, 2020)

*Dresden

N*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 23, 2020)

*Newark 

K*


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 23, 2020)

Kalamazoo

O


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 24, 2020)

*Oman*

*N*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 24, 2020)

norway bay

y


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 24, 2020)

*Youngstown

N*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 24, 2020)

New Mexico

O


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 25, 2020)

*Orpington*

*N*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 25, 2020)

New York

K


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 25, 2020)

*Kensington*

*N*


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 25, 2020)

*Newton Falls

S*


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 25, 2020)

*Staten Island

D*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 25, 2020)

*Dresden*

*N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 25, 2020)

*Nicaragua

A*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 26, 2020)

alaska

a


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2020)

*Aberdeen*

*N*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 26, 2020)

newfoundland

d


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2020)

*Denmark*

*K*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 26, 2020)

Kingston

N


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 26, 2020)

North Dakota

A


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2020)

*Andalucia*

*A*


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 26, 2020)

*Annapolis

S*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 27, 2020)

*Sweden*

*N*


----------



## Treacle (Oct 27, 2020)

Norfolk

K


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 27, 2020)

*Kingston*

*N*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 27, 2020)

Nashville

E


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 27, 2020)

*Ecuador*

*R*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 27, 2020)

Reno

O


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 27, 2020)

*Oregon*

*N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 27, 2020)

*Nassau

U*


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 28, 2020)

Uruguay

Y


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 28, 2020)

Yemen


N


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2020)

*Northampton*

*N*


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 28, 2020)

Nicosia


A


----------



## Treacle (Oct 28, 2020)

Athens

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 28, 2020)

*San Antonio

O*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2020)

*Oban*

*N*


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 28, 2020)

Nepal


L


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 28, 2020)

*Louisville

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2020)

*Egypt*

*T*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 29, 2020)

Toledo

O


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 29, 2020)

Osaka


A


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2020)

*Alicante*

*E*


----------



## Treacle (Oct 29, 2020)

Ecuador

R


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2020)

*Romford*

*D*


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 29, 2020)

Dar-es-Salaam


M


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2020)

*Manchester*

*R*


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 29, 2020)

*Richmond

D*


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 29, 2020)

Dallas

S


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2020)

*Sudan*

*N*


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 29, 2020)

Nigeria


A


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2020)

*Ashby-de-la-Zouch*

*H*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 29, 2020)

Hollywood 

D


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2020)

*Denver*

*R*


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 29, 2020)

*Raleigh

H*


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 30, 2020)

Hartlepool


L


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 30, 2020)

Liverpool

L


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 30, 2020)

*Leeds*

*S*


----------



## Treacle (Oct 30, 2020)

Salisbury

Y


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 30, 2020)

Yellowstone

E


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 30, 2020)

Epping


G


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 30, 2020)

*Gilston*

*N*


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 31, 2020)

New Delhi


I


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 31, 2020)

*Izbor*

*R*


----------



## Treacle (Oct 31, 2020)

Royston

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 31, 2020)

*Natchez

Z*


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 31, 2020)

Zanzibar


R


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 31, 2020)

*Racine

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 31, 2020)

*Egypt*

*T*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 31, 2020)

*Transylvania 

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 31, 2020)

*Angel Islington*

*N*


----------



## Repondering (Oct 31, 2020)

*New South Wales

S*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 31, 2020)

*Seville*

*E*


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 31, 2020)

*East St. Louis

S*


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 31, 2020)

*Seine River

R*


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 1, 2020)

Riyadh


H


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 1, 2020)

*Harwich *

*H*


----------



## Treacle (Nov 1, 2020)

Hertfordshire

E


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 1, 2020)

*Essex*

*X*


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 1, 2020)

X?

Xanadu 

U


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 1, 2020)

Utica

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 1, 2020)

*Angola

A*


----------



## tinytn (Nov 1, 2020)

*Antioch 

H*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 1, 2020)

*Haringey*

*Y*


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 2, 2020)

York


K


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 2, 2020)

Kagoshima

A


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 2, 2020)

*Alexandra*

*A*


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 2, 2020)

Aleppo


O


----------



## Treacle (Nov 2, 2020)

Ockendon

N


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 2, 2020)

*Nairn*

*N*


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 2, 2020)

Nazareth


H


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 2, 2020)

*Haifa

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 2, 2020)

*Athens*

*S*


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 2, 2020)

Salisbury


Y


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 3, 2020)

*York*

*K*


----------



## Treacle (Nov 3, 2020)

Kingston

N


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 3, 2020)

Niles

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 3, 2020)

*Sardinia

A*


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 3, 2020)

Azores


S


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 3, 2020)

*Switzerland*

*D*


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 3, 2020)

*Dubai

I*


----------



## tinytn (Nov 3, 2020)

*Ireland 

D*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 3, 2020)

*Derby*

*Y*


----------



## Repondering (Nov 3, 2020)

*Yerevan 

N*


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 3, 2020)

Nuriootpa

A


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 4, 2020)

Aberystwyth


H


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 4, 2020)

*Harwich*

*H*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 4, 2020)

Huntsville

E


----------



## Treacle (Nov 4, 2020)

Enfield

D


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 4, 2020)

Devizes.


S


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 4, 2020)

*Seville

E*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 4, 2020)

El Paso

O


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 4, 2020)

*Oregon*

*N *


----------



## tinytn (Nov 4, 2020)

*Newark

K*


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 5, 2020)

Kenilworth


H


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2020)

*Hunstanton*

*N*


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 5, 2020)

Newton-le-Willows


S


----------



## Treacle (Nov 5, 2020)

Southend

D


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2020)

*Dudley*

*Y*


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 6, 2020)

Yarrawonga.


A


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2020)

*Algeria*

*A*


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 6, 2020)

Antrim


M


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2020)

*Mansfield*

*D*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 6, 2020)

Denton

N


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 6, 2020)

Nuneaton


N


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2020)

*Newark*

*k*


----------



## Ceege (Nov 6, 2020)

Kalamazoo

O


----------



## Repondering (Nov 6, 2020)

Offenbach 

H


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 7, 2020)

Holyhead


D


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 7, 2020)

*Dresden*

*N*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 7, 2020)

Nottingham 

O


----------



## Treacle (Nov 7, 2020)

Odessa

A


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 7, 2020)

Altnagelvin


N


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 7, 2020)

*Newton By The Sea*

*A*


----------



## Prairie dog (Nov 7, 2020)

Alberta

A


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 7, 2020)

*Aldeburgh*

*H*


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 7, 2020)

Helsinki


I


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2020)

*Ireland*

*D*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 8, 2020)

Denmark

E


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 8, 2020)

Enniskillen


N


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2020)

*Nuneaton*

*N*


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 8, 2020)

Newry


Y


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2020)

*Yaxley*

*Y*


----------



## tinytn (Nov 8, 2020)

*Youngstown
N*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2020)

*Nevada *

*A*


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 9, 2020)

Axminster


R


----------



## Treacle (Nov 9, 2020)

Royston

N


----------



## tinytn (Nov 9, 2020)

*Nashville 

E*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 9, 2020)

Evanston

N


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 9, 2020)

Naples


S


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 10, 2020)

Scotland

T


----------



## Treacle (Nov 10, 2020)

Tennessee

U


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 10, 2020)

Uganda

A


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 10, 2020)

Arizona

A


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 10, 2020)

Amman


N


----------



## Treacle (Nov 11, 2020)

Naples

S


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 11, 2020)

Sebastopol


L


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2020)

*Lincoln*

*N*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 11, 2020)

Nevada

A


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2020)

*Atasehir*

*R*


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 11, 2020)

Reynoldsburg

G


----------



## tinytn (Nov 11, 2020)

*Gatlinburg 

G*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2020)

*Glasgow*

*W*


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 11, 2020)

Wexford


D


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 12, 2020)

*Dordogne *

*E*


----------



## Treacle (Nov 12, 2020)

Eastbourne


E


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 12, 2020)

East  River

R


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 12, 2020)

*Roehampton*

*N*


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 12, 2020)

Netheravon


N


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 12, 2020)

*Nepal*

*L*


----------



## RubyK (Nov 12, 2020)

Leicester 

R


----------



## tinytn (Nov 12, 2020)

*Romania 

Z*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 12, 2020)

*A*
*
Ardrossan
*
*N*


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 13, 2020)

Nice


E


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2020)

*Edinburgh*

*H*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 13, 2020)

Hoboken

N


----------



## Treacle (Nov 13, 2020)

Newcastle

E


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2020)

*Erzurum*

*M*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 13, 2020)

Mississippi

I


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 13, 2020)

Iceland


D


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2020)

*Dartford*

*D*


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 14, 2020)

Dargeeling


G


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2020)

*Galashiels*

*S*


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 15, 2020)

Shetland


D


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2020)

*Deptford


D*


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 15, 2020)

Des Moines

S


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 15, 2020)

Skye


T


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2020)

E

*Essex

X*


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 16, 2020)

Xingping


G


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 16, 2020)

Galveston

N


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2020)

*Newton Abbott

T*


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 16, 2020)

Todmorden


N


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2020)

*Needham 

M*


----------



## tinytn (Nov 16, 2020)

*Maine 
E*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 16, 2020)

Erie

E


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 16, 2020)

Elkhart

T


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 16, 2020)

Turkey

Y


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 16, 2020)

Yeovil


L


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2020)

*Leamington Spa

A*


----------



## Treacle (Nov 17, 2020)

Avebury

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2020)

*Yellowstone

E*


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 17, 2020)

Eritrea


A


----------



## tinytn (Nov 17, 2020)

*Antioch 

H*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2020)

*Helensburgh

H*


----------



## Tish (Nov 17, 2020)

Haiti

I


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 18, 2020)

Istanbul


L


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2020)

*Lisbon

N*


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 18, 2020)

Nicaragua


A


----------



## Treacle (Nov 18, 2020)

Algarve

E


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 18, 2020)

Equador


R


----------



## Tish (Nov 18, 2020)

Romania

A


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 18, 2020)

*Asia

A*


----------



## Tish (Nov 18, 2020)

Adelaide 

E


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 19, 2020)

Entebbe


E


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2020)

*El Salvador 

R*


----------



## Treacle (Nov 19, 2020)

Rochester

R


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 19, 2020)

Russel

L


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2020)

*Lisbon

N*


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 19, 2020)

Northallerton


N


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2020)

*New York

K*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 19, 2020)

Kingston

N


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2020)

*Newton Mearns

S*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 19, 2020)

St Lois

S


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 20, 2020)

Salmesbury


Y


----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2020)

Yemen

N


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 20, 2020)

Newquay


Y


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2020)

*Yellow Nose

E*


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 20, 2020)

Everton


N


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2020)

*Norleywood

D*


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 20, 2020)

Dunsop Bridge


E


----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2020)

El Salvador.

R


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2020)

*Rayleigh

H*


----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2020)

Hamilton

 N


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 21, 2020)

Nassau


U


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 21, 2020)

Utah

H


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 21, 2020)

Halesowen


N


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 21, 2020)

*North Carolina

A*


----------



## Tish (Nov 21, 2020)

Aberdeen

N


----------



## tinytn (Nov 21, 2020)

*Newtown

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2020)

*Nevada

A*


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 21, 2020)

Adnamurchan


N


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2020)

*Norfolk

K*


----------



## Treacle (Nov 21, 2020)

Kettering

L


----------



## Tish (Nov 21, 2020)

Laos.

S


----------



## Repondering (Nov 21, 2020)

Samarkand 

D


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 22, 2020)

Damascus


S


----------



## Millyd (Nov 22, 2020)

Sugarloaf  
F


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 22, 2020)

Fort Murray

Y


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 22, 2020)

Yarmouth


H


----------



## Treacle (Nov 22, 2020)

Hertfordshire

E


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2020)

*Epsom

M*


----------



## Tish (Nov 22, 2020)

Melbourne

E


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2020)

*England

D*


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 23, 2020)

Dahomey


Y


----------



## Tish (Nov 23, 2020)

Yemen

N


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 23, 2020)

Newfoundland


D


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 23, 2020)

Denver

R


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2020)

*Rochester

R*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 23, 2020)

Richmond

D


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 23, 2020)

Dundee


E


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2020)

*Everton

N*


----------



## Tish (Nov 23, 2020)

Netherlands

O


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2020)

*Oslo

P*


----------



## Tish (Nov 23, 2020)

Poland


Q


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 24, 2020)

Queen Creek


R


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2020)

*Rhodes

S*


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 24, 2020)

Syria


A


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2020)

*Argentina

A*


----------



## tinytn (Nov 24, 2020)

*Antioch 

H*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2020)

*Harwich

H*


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 24, 2020)

Heysham


M


----------



## Tish (Nov 24, 2020)

Merewether

R


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2020)

*Romford

D*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2020)

Dundas

S


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 25, 2020)

Stepney


Y


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2020)

*Yaxley

Y*


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 25, 2020)

Yeominster


R


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2020)

*Rayleigh 

H*


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 25, 2020)

Hillingdon


N


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2020)

*Newcastle

E*


----------



## Tish (Nov 25, 2020)

England

D


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2020)

*Denmark

K*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 25, 2020)

Kingston

N


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 26, 2020)

Nakuru


U


----------



## Tish (Nov 26, 2020)

Ukraine

E


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2020)

*Everton

N*


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 26, 2020)

Novgorod

D


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2020)

Dominican

N


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2020)

*Norway

Y*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2020)

Yumen

N


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 27, 2020)

Newton Abbot


T


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2020)

Tobermory

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2020)

*Yeovil

L*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 27, 2020)

Las Cruces

S

S


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2020)

*Stranraer

R*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 27, 2020)

Reno

O


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 27, 2020)

Oswaldtwistle


E


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 27, 2020)

*Evansville

E*


----------



## tinytn (Nov 27, 2020)

*Elgin

N*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 27, 2020)

Needles

S


----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2020)

Sydney

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2020)

*York

K*


----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2020)

Kempsie

E


----------



## Repondering (Nov 27, 2020)

Essen

N


----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2020)

New York

K


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 27, 2020)

Kakadu

U


----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2020)

Ulladulla

A


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 27, 2020)

(have you noticed how many place-names end with 'a' ?)


Armenia


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 28, 2020)

*Antigua

A*


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 28, 2020)

Algeria


A


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2020)

*Arran

N*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 28, 2020)

Nadym

M


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 28, 2020)

Madagascar


R


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2020)

*Reykjavík

K*


----------



## Treacle (Nov 28, 2020)

Kingston

N


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 28, 2020)

Nantes


S


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2020)

*Santorini

I*


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 28, 2020)

Ismailia

A


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2020)

*Argentina

A*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 28, 2020)

Abilene

E


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2020)

*Exeter

R*


----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2020)

Redfern

N


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2020)

*Nottingham

M*


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 28, 2020)

Manchester


R


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2020)

*Romford

D*


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 29, 2020)

Darlington


N


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 29, 2020)

Netherlands

S


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 29, 2020)

Southport


T


----------



## Ceege (Nov 29, 2020)

Togo, MS

U


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 29, 2020)

*S

Sharon

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2020)

*Norway

Y*


----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2020)

Yass

Z


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 29, 2020)

Stockholm

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 29, 2020)

*Maui

I*


----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2020)

India

A


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 30, 2020)

Appledorn


N


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2020)

*Newhaven

N*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2020)

Nabern

N


----------



## Tish (Nov 30, 2020)

Netherlands

S


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 30, 2020)

Switzerland

D


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2020)

*Dunfermline

E*


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 30, 2020)

*Eagle River

R*


----------



## Repondering (Nov 30, 2020)

*Regensburg

G*


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 30, 2020)

*Greece

E*


----------



## tinytn (Nov 30, 2020)

*Europe

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2020)

*Epping

G*


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 30, 2020)

Gloucester


R


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2020)

*Romford

D*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 1, 2020)

Duntroon


N


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2020)

*Nairn

N*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 1, 2020)

Neufchateau


U


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 1, 2020)

Udo Island

D


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2020)

*Denmark

K*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 1, 2020)

Kyrenia


A


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2020)

*Armenia

A*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 1, 2020)

*Amsterdam

M*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2020)

*Margate

E*


----------



## Tish (Dec 1, 2020)

Eaglehawk

K


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 2, 2020)

Kismayu


U


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2020)

*Uddingston

V*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 2, 2020)

Victoria

A


----------



## Treacle (Dec 2, 2020)

Alicante

E


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 2, 2020)

Eilat

T


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2020)

*Toddington

N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 2, 2020)

*North Korea

A*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 2, 2020)

Arctic


C


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2020)

*Coventry

Y*


----------



## Tish (Dec 2, 2020)

Yerrinbool

L


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2020)

*Leeds

S*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 2, 2020)

Saginaw

W


----------



## Tish (Dec 2, 2020)

Wangaretta

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 2, 2020)

*Arkansas

S*


----------



## Tish (Dec 2, 2020)

Siberia

A


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 3, 2020)

Alburquerque


E


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2020)

*Ethiopia

A*


----------



## Tish (Dec 3, 2020)

Australia

A


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 3, 2020)

Alaska

A


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 3, 2020)

Adelaide

E


----------



## Tish (Dec 3, 2020)

Echuca

A


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2020)

*Appleby

Y*


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 3, 2020)

*Yankee Lake

E*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 4, 2020)

Easter Island


D


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2020)

*Dunedin 

N*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 4, 2020)

Naples

S


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2020)

*Spain

N*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 4, 2020)

New York

K


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2020)

*kelso

O*


----------



## Treacle (Dec 4, 2020)

Odessa

A


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 4, 2020)

Aylesbury


Y


----------



## tinytn (Dec 4, 2020)

*Youngstown

N*


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 4, 2020)

Naracoorte

O


----------



## Tish (Dec 4, 2020)

Orange

E


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2020)

*Elche

E*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 4, 2020)

*Effingham

M*


----------



## Tish (Dec 4, 2020)

Michigan

N


----------



## tinytn (Dec 4, 2020)

New York   aka    New Yawk 

K


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 5, 2020)

Kingsbridge.


E


----------



## Tish (Dec 5, 2020)

Estonia

A


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2020)

*Adelaide

E*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 5, 2020)

Evesham


M


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2020)

*Marrakesh

H*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 5, 2020)

*Halifax

X*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 5, 2020)

Xangongo

O


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 5, 2020)

Orinoco


O


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 5, 2020)

*Ohio

O*


----------



## Tish (Dec 5, 2020)

Oman

N


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 5, 2020)

Niagara


A


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2020)

*Abu Dhabi 

I*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 5, 2020)

*Itasca

A*


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 5, 2020)

*Atlantic City

Y*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 6, 2020)

Yangtze


E


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2020)

*Egypt

T*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 6, 2020)

Timbuctu


U


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 6, 2020)

Uchkuduk

K


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 6, 2020)

Kansas


S


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2020)

*Sheffield

D*


----------



## Tish (Dec 6, 2020)

Dorset

T


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2020)

*Tasmania

A*


----------



## Prairie dog (Dec 6, 2020)

Austin

N


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 6, 2020)

*New Brunswick

K*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 6, 2020)

*Kansas

S*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 7, 2020)

Senegal


L


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2020)

*Lagos

S*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 7, 2020)

Sri Lanka


A


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2020)

*Athens

S*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 7, 2020)

Saskatoon

N


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2020)

*Neath

H*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 7, 2020)

*Hollywood

D*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 7, 2020)

Dayton

N


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 7, 2020)

New Guinea


A


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2020)

*Airdrie

E*


----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2020)

El Salvador

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 7, 2020)

*Rhode Island

D*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 7, 2020)

*Dayton

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2020)

*Northampton

N*


----------



## Repondering (Dec 7, 2020)

*Novgorod 

D*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 7, 2020)

*Dublin

N*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 7, 2020)

Normandy

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2020)

*Ypres
S*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 8, 2020)

Singapore

e


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2020)

*England

D*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 8, 2020)

Darwen (also Darwin)

N


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2020)

*Newark

K*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 8, 2020)

Knotts End


D


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2020)

*Dunfermline

E*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 8, 2020)

Eaglescliffe


E


----------



## Tish (Dec 8, 2020)

East Maitland

D


----------



## tinytn (Dec 8, 2020)

*Denver 

R*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 8, 2020)

*Russia

A*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 9, 2020)

Alps


S


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2020)

*Seville

E*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 9, 2020)

Estonia 

F


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2020)

*Falkirk

K*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 9, 2020)

Kirkcaldy

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2020)

*Yaxley

Y*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 9, 2020)

Yuba  City

Y


----------



## Tish (Dec 9, 2020)

York

K


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 10, 2020)

Kagga Kamma

A


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 10, 2020)

Aruba

A


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2020)

*Arbroath

H*


----------



## Tish (Dec 10, 2020)

Haiti

I


----------



## tinytn (Dec 10, 2020)

*Illinois 

S*


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 10, 2020)

Sacramento

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 10, 2020)

*Oslo

O*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 11, 2020)

Otterburn


N


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2020)

*Nottingham

M*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 11, 2020)

Montreal

L


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2020)

*Loughborough

H*


----------



## Tish (Dec 11, 2020)

Honduras

S


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 11, 2020)

Stornaway

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2020)

*Yalta

A*


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 11, 2020)

Akron

N


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 12, 2020)

Nyasaland


D


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 12, 2020)

Dahlonega

A


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2020)

*Algiers

S*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 12, 2020)

Stavanger


R


----------



## Tish (Dec 12, 2020)

Redfern

S


----------



## tinytn (Dec 12, 2020)

*Sarasota 

A*


----------



## Tish (Dec 12, 2020)

Atlanta

B


----------



## tinytn (Dec 12, 2020)

*DecalB

B*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 12, 2020)

Back to Redfern ...
N

North Pole 

E


----------



## Tish (Dec 12, 2020)

Eden

N


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 12, 2020)

North Dakota

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 12, 2020)

*Andover

R*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 12, 2020)

*Rochester 

R*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2020)

*Richmond

D*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 12, 2020)

*Denver 
R*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2020)

*Rhondda  Valley

Y*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 12, 2020)

*Yorkshire
E*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 12, 2020)

*East St. Louis

S*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 13, 2020)

San Remo


O


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 13, 2020)

Ontario

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 13, 2020)

*Oshkosh

H*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2020)

*Havant

T*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 13, 2020)

Tanzania


A


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2020)

*Alicante

E*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 13, 2020)

*Enid

D*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2020)

*Dunedin

N*


----------



## RubyK (Dec 13, 2020)

North Pole

E


----------



## Repondering (Dec 13, 2020)

East Timor

R


----------



## Tish (Dec 13, 2020)

Reykjavík

K


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 14, 2020)

Killarney


Y


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2020)

*Yarmouth

H*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 14, 2020)

Havelock

K


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2020)

*Kingston

N*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 14, 2020)

Nag Hammadi


I


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2020)

*India 

A*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 14, 2020)

Antrim


M


----------



## tinytn (Dec 14, 2020)

*Mississippi 

I*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2020)

*Illinois

S*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 15, 2020)

Sligo


O


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2020)

*Oregon

N*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 15, 2020)

Newmarket

T


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 15, 2020)

Tomball

L


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2020)

*London

N*


----------



## Tish (Dec 15, 2020)

Newtown

N


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2020)

*Newpark 

K*


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 15, 2020)

*Kansas City

Y*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2020)

*York

K*


----------



## Repondering (Dec 15, 2020)

*Kalgoorlie

E*


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 15, 2020)

*Erie

E*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 16, 2020)

Embakasi


I


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2020)

*Iran

N*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 16, 2020)

Netherlands

O


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2020)

*Oslo

O*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 16, 2020)

Oberammergau

U


----------



## Repondering (Dec 16, 2020)

Ulan Bator

R


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 16, 2020)

Reno

O


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 16, 2020)

Orange County


Y


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2020)

*Yetminster

R*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 16, 2020)

*Reykjavik

K*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2020)

*Knightswood

D*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 16, 2020)

*Dallas

S*


----------



## Tish (Dec 16, 2020)

Sydney

Y


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 17, 2020)

Yokohama


A


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2020)

*Andes

S*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 17, 2020)

Saudi Arabia


A


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2020)

*Afghanistan 

N*


----------



## Tish (Dec 17, 2020)

Nambucca Heads

S


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2020)

*Samoa

A*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 18, 2020)

Ajax

X


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 18, 2020)

Xanadu

U


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2020)

*Uddingston

N*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 18, 2020)

*Naperville

O*


----------



## Tish (Dec 18, 2020)

Oakley

Y


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 18, 2020)

Yalta


A


----------



## tinytn (Dec 18, 2020)

*Antioch 

H*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 18, 2020)

Houston

N


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2020)

*Nicaragua

A*


----------



## Repondering (Dec 18, 2020)

*Antwerp

P*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 18, 2020)

Polymedia


A


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 19, 2020)

Abbottsford

D


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2020)

*Dundee

E*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 19, 2020)

England

D


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 19, 2020)

Dardanelles


S


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2020)

*Stamford

D*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 19, 2020)

Dodecanese


E


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2020)

*Egypt

T*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 19, 2020)

Tunisia


A


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2020)

*Ardrossan

N*


----------



## Tish (Dec 19, 2020)

Nuremberg

G


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2020)

*Germany

Y*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 19, 2020)

*Yorkshire

E*


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 19, 2020)

*Elkton

N*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 20, 2020)

Nimes


S


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 20, 2020)

San Antonio

O


----------



## Tish (Dec 20, 2020)

Oakbank

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 20, 2020)

*Kankakee

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2020)

*Enniskillen 

N*


----------



## Repondering (Dec 20, 2020)

*Nazareth 

H*


----------



## Tish (Dec 20, 2020)

Hamilton

N


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 20, 2020)

Newfoundland


D


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2020)

*Denmark

K*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 21, 2020)

Kinshasa


A


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2020)

*Argentina

A*


----------



## Tish (Dec 21, 2020)

Albany

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2020)

*Yellowstone

E*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 21, 2020)

*Estonia

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2020)

*Alicante

E*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 21, 2020)

*Europe 

E*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 21, 2020)

*Everglades

S*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2020)

*Shetland

D*


----------



## Repondering (Dec 21, 2020)

*Durban

N*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 21, 2020)

Neuchatel


L


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2020)

*Loughborough

H*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 22, 2020)

Holland

D


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 22, 2020)

Dar Es Salaam


M


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2020)

*Mansfield

D*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 22, 2020)

Danube


E


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2020)

*Eritrea 

A*


----------



## Tish (Dec 22, 2020)

Abercrombie

E


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2020)

*Eglington

N*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 23, 2020)

Namibia


A


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2020)

*Ardrossan

N*


----------



## Tish (Dec 23, 2020)

Neath

O


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 23, 2020)

Hampshire


E


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2020)

*Esher

R*


----------



## Repondering (Dec 23, 2020)

*Rajasthan 

N*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 24, 2020)

Newhaven

N


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 24, 2020)

North Pole

E


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 24, 2020)

East Riding


G


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2020)

*Garscadden 

N*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 24, 2020)

*New York

K*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 24, 2020)

Kilimanjaro


O


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2020)

*Orpington

N*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 24, 2020)

Newport

T


----------



## Tish (Dec 24, 2020)

Townsville

E


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2020)

*Eastleigh 

H*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 24, 2020)

*Hartford

D*


----------



## Repondering (Dec 24, 2020)

*Dusseldorf

F*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 24, 2020)

*Freeport

T*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2020)

*Truro

O*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 25, 2020)

Ontario

O


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2020)

*Ottawa

A*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 25, 2020)

Allentown

N


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2020)

*Nairn

N*


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 25, 2020)

Netherlands 

S


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2020)

*Seville

E*


----------



## Tish (Dec 25, 2020)

Exeter

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 25, 2020)

*Richmond

D*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 26, 2020)

Dyce


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 26, 2020)

*Ecuador

R*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 26, 2020)

Rio De Janeiro


O


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 26, 2020)

*Oregon

N*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 26, 2020)

Northridge

E


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 26, 2020)

*Essendon

N*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 26, 2020)

Nottingham


M


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 26, 2020)

*Mansfield

D*


----------



## Tish (Dec 26, 2020)

Denmark

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 26, 2020)

*Kokomo

O*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 27, 2020)

Omagh


H


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2020)

*Holland

D*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 27, 2020)

Denmark

K


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2020)

*Kingston

N*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 27, 2020)

Newmarket

T


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 27, 2020)

Taunton


N


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2020)

*Newport

T*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 27, 2020)

Tottington


N


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2020)

*Newbury

Y*


----------



## Tish (Dec 27, 2020)

*Yeosu

Z*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 28, 2020)

Zanzibar


R


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 28, 2020)

Rockland

D


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 28, 2020)

Dawlish


H


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 28, 2020)

Hawaii

i


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2020)

*Izbor

R*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 28, 2020)

Round  Rock

K


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2020)

*Kelso

O*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 28, 2020)

Okehampton


N


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2020)

*Nuneaton

N*


----------



## Tish (Dec 28, 2020)

Nagasaki

I


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2020)

*Iran

N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 28, 2020)

*Natchez

Z*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2020)

*Zagreb

A*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 29, 2020)

Antioch


H


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2020)

*Halifax

X*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 29, 2020)

Xiamen


N


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2020)

*Norway

Y*


----------



## Tish (Dec 29, 2020)

Yamaguchi

I


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 29, 2020)

Ilkley


Y


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2020)

*Yorkshire

E*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 30, 2020)

Epsom


M


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 30, 2020)

markham

m


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 30, 2020)

Marlborough


H


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 30, 2020)

Holland

D


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2020)

*Duxford

D*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 30, 2020)

Dawlish


H


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2020)

*Helsinki

I*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 30, 2020)

Idris


S


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2020)

*Skye

E*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 30, 2020)

england

d


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2020)

*Dordogne 

E*


----------



## Tish (Dec 30, 2020)

Edinburgh

H


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2020)

*Hillhead

D*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 30, 2020)

Dungannon


N


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2020)

*Nice

E*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 31, 2020)

*Euphrates

S*


----------



## Tish (Dec 31, 2020)

Sydney

Y


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 31, 2020)

Ypres


S


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2020)

*Scarborough

H*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 1, 2021)

Harlech


H


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 1, 2021)

havelock

k


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 1, 2021)

Killarney


Y


----------



## Treacle (Jan 1, 2021)

Yeovil

L


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2021)

*Lincoln

N*


----------



## Tish (Jan 1, 2021)

Haifa

A


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 2, 2021)

Athens


S


----------



## Treacle (Jan 2, 2021)

Salzburg

G


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2021)

*Geneva

A*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 2, 2021)

Amsterdam


M


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2021)

*Michigan

N*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 2, 2021)

Nashville


E


----------



## tinytn (Jan 2, 2021)

*Evansville 

F*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2021)

*Florence

E*


----------



## Tish (Jan 2, 2021)

Erfurt

T


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2021)

*Turin

N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 2, 2021)

*Nogales

S*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2021)

*Sicily

Y *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 3, 2021)

Yucatan


N


----------



## Treacle (Jan 3, 2021)

Newcastle

E


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 3, 2021)

Easter Island

D


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2021)

*Dunfermline

E*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 3, 2021)

Everton


N


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2021)

*Newton Abbey

Y*


----------



## Tish (Jan 3, 2021)

Yono

O


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2021)

*Oslo

O*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 4, 2021)

Orpington


N


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2021)

*Nairobi 

I*


----------



## Treacle (Jan 4, 2021)

Ipswich

H


----------



## Tish (Jan 4, 2021)

Hallam 

M


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 4, 2021)

Mozambique


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2021)

*Elche

E*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 4, 2021)

*Elkhart

T*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 5, 2021)

Tobruk


K


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2021)

*Kingston

N*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 5, 2021)

Niagara


A


----------



## tinytn (Jan 5, 2021)

Antioch 

B


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2021)

*Holland

D*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 5, 2021)

*Dunkirk

K*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2021)

*Kenya

A*


----------



## Tish (Jan 5, 2021)

Abbotsford

D


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 5, 2021)

Durham


M


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 5, 2021)

Maryland

D


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2021)

*Dundee
E*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 6, 2021)

Estonia


A


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2021)

*Alicante

E*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 6, 2021)

Ellesmere Port


T


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2021)

*Truro

O*


----------



## Tish (Jan 6, 2021)

Ontario

O


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 6, 2021)

Otterburn


N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 6, 2021)

*Nashville

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2021)

*Egypt

T*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 6, 2021)

*Tasmania

A*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 7, 2021)

Amman


N


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2021)

*Newmarket

T*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 7, 2021)

Tyrus


S


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2021)

*Spalding

G*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 7, 2021)

Ghana


A


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2021)

*Arran

N*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 7, 2021)

Novgorod


D


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2021)

*Derby

Y*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 7, 2021)

yeman

n


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 7, 2021)

Nsombo


O


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2021)

*Orkney

Y*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 7, 2021)

Yarrow


W


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2021)

*Wrexham
*
*M*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 7, 2021)

Mexico

O


----------



## Tish (Jan 7, 2021)

Ohio

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 7, 2021)

*Ottawa

A*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 8, 2021)

Aswan


N


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 8, 2021)

*Nevada

A*


----------



## tinytn (Jan 8, 2021)

*Arizona

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 8, 2021)

*Arbroath

H*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 8, 2021)

Havana

A


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 8, 2021)

Appleby


Y


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 8, 2021)

*Yarmouth

H*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 8, 2021)

Haiti


I


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 8, 2021)

*Iowa

A*


----------



## Tish (Jan 8, 2021)

Austin

B


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 8, 2021)

*N*

*Nuneaton

N*


----------



## tinytn (Jan 8, 2021)

*Niles

S*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 8, 2021)

*Salisbury

Y*


----------



## tinytn (Jan 8, 2021)

*York

K*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 8, 2021)

*Kelso

O*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 8, 2021)

Oswestry


Y


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 9, 2021)

*York

K*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 9, 2021)

Knossos

S


----------



## Tish (Jan 9, 2021)

Sydney

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 9, 2021)

*Yakima

A*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 9, 2021)

Alabama

A


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 9, 2021)

Arbroath


H


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 10, 2021)

*Harwich

H*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 10, 2021)

Helsinki


I


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 10, 2021)

*Ireland

D*


----------



## Tish (Jan 10, 2021)

Denmark

K


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 10, 2021)

*Kesteven

N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 10, 2021)

*Nepal

L*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 10, 2021)

Lanark

K


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 11, 2021)

Kidderminster


R


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2021)

*Ringwood

D*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 11, 2021)

Devenport

T


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 11, 2021)

Tallahassee

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 11, 2021)

*Eritrea

A*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 11, 2021)

Ascension Island


D


----------



## Tish (Jan 11, 2021)

Darlinghurst

T


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2021)

*Tottenham

M*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 11, 2021)

*Montpelier

R*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 11, 2021)

Rhodes


S


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 12, 2021)

*Sutherland

D*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 12, 2021)

Damascus


S


----------



## Tish (Jan 12, 2021)

Safi

I


----------



## tinytn (Jan 12, 2021)

*Indiana 

A*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 13, 2021)

Aswan


N


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2021)

*Newark

K*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 13, 2021)

Karnak


K


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2021)

*Kendal

L*


----------



## Tish (Jan 13, 2021)

Lewisham

M


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2021)

*Merton

N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 14, 2021)

*Nassau

U*


----------



## Tish (Jan 14, 2021)

Ulsan

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2021)

*Nepal

L*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 14, 2021)

London

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2021)

*Newmarket

T*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 14, 2021)

Thursby


Y


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2021)

*Yokohama

A*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 14, 2021)

Abersoch


H


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 14, 2021)

Honolulu

I


----------



## tinytn (Jan 14, 2021)

*Union 

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2021)

*Nelson

N*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 14, 2021)

Nashville

E


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 15, 2021)

Evesham


M


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 15, 2021)

manhatten

n


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 15, 2021)

*Norway

Y*


----------



## Tish (Jan 15, 2021)

*Yass

S*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 15, 2021)

*Spain

N*


----------



## Tish (Jan 16, 2021)

Nambucca Heads

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 16, 2021)

Serengeti​*I*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 17, 2021)

Iona


A


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 17, 2021)

Appleton

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2021)

*Newquay

Y*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 17, 2021)

*Yukon

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2021)

*Neath

H*


----------



## tinytn (Jan 17, 2021)

*Henderson

N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 17, 2021)

*Nagasaki

I*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2021)

*Iran

N*


----------



## tinytn (Jan 17, 2021)

*Normal 

L*


----------



## Tish (Jan 17, 2021)

London

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2021)

*Newton Abbey

Y*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 17, 2021)

Yebbi-Bou


U


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 18, 2021)

*Uddingston


V*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 18, 2021)

Ngabe


E


----------



## Tish (Jan 18, 2021)

Eaglehawk

K


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 18, 2021)

*Kentucky

Y*


----------



## tinytn (Jan 18, 2021)

*Yukon 

N*


----------



## Tish (Jan 19, 2021)

New Zealand

D


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 19, 2021)

Dorchester


R


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 19, 2021)

*Rayleigh

H*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 19, 2021)

Hong Kong


G


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 19, 2021)

Glendale

E


----------



## Repondering (Jan 19, 2021)

*Essen

N*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 20, 2021)

Naples


S


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2021)

*Scarborough

H*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 20, 2021)

Heysham


M


----------



## Tish (Jan 20, 2021)

Melbourne

E


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2021)

*Elche

E*


----------



## Repondering (Jan 20, 2021)

*Esbjerg 

G*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 20, 2021)

*Geneva

A*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 21, 2021)

Azerbijan


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 21, 2021)

*Newfoundland

D*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 21, 2021)

*Durango

O*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 21, 2021)

Oakleigh


H


----------



## tinytn (Jan 21, 2021)

*Highland

D*


----------



## Tish (Jan 21, 2021)

Dalwallinu

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 21, 2021)

*Uganda

A*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 21, 2021)

Apeldoorn


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2021)

*Norfolk
K*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 22, 2021)

Kyrenia


A


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2021)

*Alaska

A*


----------



## Tish (Jan 22, 2021)

Alford

D


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 22, 2021)

Delaware

E


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2021)

*Ecclefechan

N*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 23, 2021)

Normandy


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 23, 2021)

*Yarmouth

H*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 23, 2021)

Helena

A


----------



## tinytn (Jan 23, 2021)

*Antioch

H*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 23, 2021)

Haiti


I


----------



## Tish (Jan 23, 2021)

India

A


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 23, 2021)

*Annan

N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 23, 2021)

*Naperville

E*


----------



## tinytn (Jan 23, 2021)

*Egypt

T*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 24, 2021)

Timor


R


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 24, 2021)

*Rothesay 

Y*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 24, 2021)

Yangzhou


U


----------



## Tish (Jan 24, 2021)

Unumgar

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 24, 2021)

Rantoul

L


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 24, 2021)

*Lisbon

N*


----------



## tinytn (Jan 24, 2021)

*Nantucket 

T*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 25, 2021)

Thailand


D


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 25, 2021)

*Duxford

D*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 25, 2021)

Darlington


N


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 25, 2021)

nepean

n


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 25, 2021)

Northallerton.


N


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 25, 2021)

*Neath

H*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 25, 2021)

Halicarnassus


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 25, 2021)

I've been there ^^^^^^  ( Bodrum)

*Stranraer 

R*


----------



## Tish (Jan 25, 2021)

Redfern

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 25, 2021)

*Namibia

A*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 25, 2021)

Alsace


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 26, 2021)

*Ecuador

R*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 26, 2021)

Rockingham


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 26, 2021)

*Mansfield

D*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 26, 2021)

Denver

R


----------



## tinytn (Jan 26, 2021)

Rio De Janeiro

O


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 26, 2021)

Ottawa

A


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 26, 2021)

*Afghanistan

N*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 26, 2021)

Natal


L


----------



## Tish (Jan 26, 2021)

Liverpool

L


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 26, 2021)

*Lyon

N*


----------



## tinytn (Jan 26, 2021)

*Nashville 

E*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 27, 2021)

Esfahan


N


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 27, 2021)

*Newark

K*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 27, 2021)

kelowna

a


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 27, 2021)

Arlington

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 27, 2021)

*Nottingham

M*


----------



## tinytn (Jan 27, 2021)

*Montana

A*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 27, 2021)

Azores


S


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 27, 2021)

*Seychelles

S*


----------



## Tish (Jan 27, 2021)

Strathfield

D


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 27, 2021)

*Deal

L*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 28, 2021)

Lindisfarne


E


----------



## Tish (Jan 28, 2021)

Eden

N


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 28, 2021)

Nile


E


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2021)

*Essex

X*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 29, 2021)

Xanadu


U


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 29, 2021)

*Uddingston

N*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 29, 2021)

Nanchang


----------



## Tish (Jan 29, 2021)

Geelong

G


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 29, 2021)

*Georgetown

N*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 30, 2021)

Ngarrab


B


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 30, 2021)

*Blackpool

L*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 30, 2021)

Leamington Spa


A


----------



## Tish (Jan 30, 2021)

Albany

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 30, 2021)

*Yaxley

Y*


----------



## tinytn (Jan 30, 2021)

*Yellowstone 

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 30, 2021)

*Ellesmere Port 

T*


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 30, 2021)

*Titusville

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 30, 2021)

*Egypt

T*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 30, 2021)

*Tijuana

A*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 31, 2021)

Arran


N


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2021)

*Newport

T*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 31, 2021)

Trieste

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 31, 2021)

*Edinburgh

H*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 31, 2021)

Hanoi


I


----------



## Tish (Jan 31, 2021)

Inglewood

D


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 1, 2021)

Dawlish


H


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2021)

*Harpenden
*
*N*


----------



## tinytn (Feb 1, 2021)

*Newark 

K*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 1, 2021)

Kilimanjaro


O


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2021)

*Oregon

N*


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 1, 2021)

*New York

K*


----------



## tinytn (Feb 1, 2021)

*Kalamazoo 

O*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2021)

*Oslo

O*


----------



## Tish (Feb 1, 2021)

Oakbank

K


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2021)

*Kingston

N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 1, 2021)

*Neenah

H*


----------



## tinytn (Feb 1, 2021)

*Hartford 

D*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 1, 2021)

Djibouti


I


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 2, 2021)

*Illinois

S*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 2, 2021)

Sahara


A


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 2, 2021)

*Alberta

A*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 2, 2021)

Ardennes


S


----------



## Tish (Feb 2, 2021)

Sagay

Y


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 3, 2021)

Ynys Mon


N


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 3, 2021)

*Newport

T*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 3, 2021)

Tehran


N


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 3, 2021)

*Newgate street Village*

E


----------



## Tish (Feb 3, 2021)

Eden

N


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2021)

*Northampton

N*


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 4, 2021)

Nevada

A


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2021)

*Accrington

N*


----------



## tinytn (Feb 4, 2021)

*Natchitoches

S*


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 4, 2021)

*Sandusky

Y*


----------



## tinytn (Feb 4, 2021)

*Yuma

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2021)

*Abbotts Langley 

Y*


----------



## Tish (Feb 4, 2021)

Yass

Z


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 4, 2021)

*S
Sweden

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2021)

*Norwich

H*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 5, 2021)

Hayling Island


D


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 5, 2021)

*Door County

Y*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2021)

*Yetminster

R*


----------



## tinytn (Feb 5, 2021)

*Richmond 

D*


----------



## Tish (Feb 5, 2021)

Daintree

E


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 5, 2021)

*Erie

E*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 5, 2021)

Ethiopia


A


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 6, 2021)

*Anderston

N*


----------



## Tish (Feb 6, 2021)

Nagasaki

I


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 6, 2021)

*Iceland*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 6, 2021)

*Drymen

N*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 6, 2021)

Navashino


O


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 6, 2021)

*Oban

N*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 6, 2021)

Newquay


Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 6, 2021)

*Yemen

N*


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 7, 2021)

Natchez

Z


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 7, 2021)

Zimbabwe


E


----------



## Tish (Feb 7, 2021)

*El Paso

O*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 7, 2021)

Oswaldtwistle


E


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2021)

*Enfield

D*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 8, 2021)

Dublin


N


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2021)

*Norway

Y*


----------



## Dana (Feb 8, 2021)

*Y*

Yarra (river in Australia)


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2021)

*Adelaide

E*


----------



## Tish (Feb 8, 2021)

Eaton

F


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 9, 2021)

Frankston


N


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2021)

*New York

K*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 9, 2021)

Killarney


Y


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2021)

*Yarmouth

H*


----------



## Tish (Feb 9, 2021)

Haines

S


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 10, 2021)

Stevenage


E


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 10, 2021)

*Essex

X*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 10, 2021)

Xinhuang


G


----------



## Tish (Feb 10, 2021)

Geelong

G


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 10, 2021)

Glastonbury


Y


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 11, 2021)

*Yellowstone

E*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 11, 2021)

Eldorado


O


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 11, 2021)

*Orpington

N*


----------



## Tish (Feb 11, 2021)

Newtown

N


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 11, 2021)

*Nevada

A*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 12, 2021)

Adelaide


E


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2021)

*England

D*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 12, 2021)

Denmark


K


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2021)

*Kingston

N*


----------



## Tish (Feb 12, 2021)

Nowra

A


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2021)

*Ardrossan

N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 12, 2021)

*Norridge

E*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 13, 2021)

Exmouth


H


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2021)

*Harwich

H*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 13, 2021)

Hartlepool


L


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2021)

*Limasol

L*


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 13, 2021)

*Liverpool

L*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2021)

*Leeds

S*


----------



## Tish (Feb 13, 2021)

Strathfield

D


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2021)

*Dunfermline
*
*E*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 14, 2021)

Eisenberg


G


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 14, 2021)

*Glasgow
W*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 14, 2021)

Wellesbourne


E


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 14, 2021)

*Edinburgh

H*


----------



## Tish (Feb 14, 2021)

Hadspen

N


----------



## tinytn (Feb 14, 2021)

*Naples 

S*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 15, 2021)

Stockheim


M


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2021)

*Malta

A*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 15, 2021)

Avellino


O


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2021)

*Orpington

N*


----------



## Tish (Feb 15, 2021)

New Orleans

S


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 16, 2021)

San Francisco


O


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2021)

*Oregon

N*


----------



## Tish (Feb 16, 2021)

Nantucket

T


----------



## tinytn (Feb 16, 2021)

*Tennessee

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2021)

*England

D*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 17, 2021)

Delhi


I


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2021)

*Ireland

D*


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 17, 2021)

Denver

R


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 17, 2021)

Rangoon


N


----------



## tinytn (Feb 17, 2021)

*Niles

S*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2021)

*Switzerland

D*


----------



## tinytn (Feb 17, 2021)

*Denmark

K*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 17, 2021)

Kineton


N


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2021)

*Nuneaton
N*


----------



## Tish (Feb 17, 2021)

Nagasaki

I


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 18, 2021)

Ipswich

H


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 18, 2021)

*Hunstanton

N*


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 18, 2021)

Northwest Territories

S


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 18, 2021)

*Scarborough

H*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 18, 2021)

Hornsea

A


----------



## Tish (Feb 18, 2021)

Adelaide

E


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 18, 2021)

*Evesham

M*


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 18, 2021)

*Mexico

O*


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 18, 2021)

Orlando

O


----------



## tinytn (Feb 18, 2021)

*Oklahoma 

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 18, 2021)

*Annan

N*


----------



## Patch (Feb 18, 2021)

_Natchitoches_

S


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 18, 2021)

Santorini


I


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 19, 2021)

india

a


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 19, 2021)

Abergavenny


Y


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 19, 2021)

Yamaguchi

i


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2021)

*Iran

N*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 19, 2021)

Nushki


I


----------



## tinytn (Feb 19, 2021)

..India 

A


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2021)

*Alaska

A*


----------



## Tish (Feb 19, 2021)

Alice Springs

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 19, 2021)

*Santiago

O*


----------



## tinytn (Feb 19, 2021)

*Oklahoma 

P*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 19, 2021)

Pendle


E


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2021)

*Egypt

T*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 20, 2021)

Thornton-In-Clevelys


S


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2021)

*Stamford

D*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 20, 2021)

Darwin


N


----------



## Tish (Feb 20, 2021)

Naracoopa

A


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2021)

*Alicante 

E*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 21, 2021)

El Alamein


N


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2021)

*Norway

Y*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 21, 2021)

Yarrawonga


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2021)

*Ardrossan

N*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 21, 2021)

Naples


S


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2021)

*Swansea 

A*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 21, 2021)

Argentina


A


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 21, 2021)

*Alabama

A*


----------



## Tish (Feb 21, 2021)

Aldgate

E


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2021)

*Edmonton
N*


----------



## tinytn (Feb 21, 2021)

*Newark

K*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 22, 2021)

Knossos


S


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2021)

*Sondrio

O*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 22, 2021)

Osaka


A


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2021)

*America

A*


----------



## Tish (Feb 22, 2021)

Abbotsford

D


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2021)

*Durham

M*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 23, 2021)

Mozambique


E


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2021)

*Edinburgh

H*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 23, 2021)

Harare


E


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2021)

*Eccles

S*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 23, 2021)

Samoa

A


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2021)

*Argentina

A*


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 23, 2021)

*Alaska

A*


----------



## Tish (Feb 23, 2021)

Abu Dhabi

I


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 24, 2021)

Ismailia

A


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2021)

*Austin

n*


----------



## Tish (Feb 24, 2021)

New Delhi

I


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2021)

*Israel

L*


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 24, 2021)

*Louisville

E*


----------



## tinytn (Feb 24, 2021)

*Edgewater

R*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 24, 2021)

Rome


E


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2021)

*Egypt

T*


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 25, 2021)

Trollhättan - town in Sweden

N


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2021)

*Newark

K*


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 25, 2021)

Kingston

N


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2021)

*Nevada

A*


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 25, 2021)

Abukuma - river in Japan

A


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2021)

*Arran

N*


----------



## Tish (Feb 25, 2021)

Newtown

N


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 25, 2021)

Nazca


A


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2021)

*Andalucia

A*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 25, 2021)

Avesbury


Y


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 26, 2021)

Yarra - river in Australia

A


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 26, 2021)

Acapulco


O


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2021)

*Orpington

N*


----------



## Tish (Feb 26, 2021)

Nantong

G


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2021)

*Galveston 

N*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 26, 2021)

Nimes


S


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2021)

*Santiago

O*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 27, 2021)

Orkneys


S


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2021)

*Sweden

N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 27, 2021)

*Norwich

H*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2021)

*Hoofddorp* ( Holland)

*P*


----------



## Tish (Feb 27, 2021)

Padstow

W


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 27, 2021)

Welwyn

N


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2021)

*Neath
H*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 28, 2021)

Heidelberg


G


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2021)

*Galashiels

S*


----------



## Tish (Feb 28, 2021)

Sydney

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2021)

*York

K*


----------



## Tish (Mar 1, 2021)

Kempsey

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2021)

*Yaxley

Y*


----------



## Tish (Mar 2, 2021)

Yarloop

P


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2021)

*Pollok

K*


----------



## tinytn (Mar 2, 2021)

*Kentucky 

Y*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 3, 2021)

*York

K*


----------



## Tish (Mar 3, 2021)

Kurri Kurri

I


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 3, 2021)

*Indonesia

A*


----------



## Tish (Mar 4, 2021)

Albany

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2021)

*Yarmouth

H*


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 4, 2021)

*Haversham

M*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2021)

*Middlesbrough

H *


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 4, 2021)

*Harwood Heights

S*


----------



## tinytn (Mar 4, 2021)

*Savannah

H*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2021)

*Harwich

H*


----------



## Tish (Mar 5, 2021)

Hollywood

D


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2021)

*Dunfermline

E*


----------



## tinytn (Mar 5, 2021)

*Eton 

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 6, 2021)

*Nicosia

A*


----------



## Tish (Mar 6, 2021)

Albert Park

K


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 6, 2021)

*Kensington

L*


----------



## Repondering (Mar 6, 2021)

Lapland

D


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2021)

*Denmark

K*


----------



## Repondering (Mar 7, 2021)

*Kagoshima

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2021)

*Abingdon 

N*


----------



## Tish (Mar 7, 2021)

New Delhi

I


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 7, 2021)

Iceland

D


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2021)

*Dunfermline

E*


----------



## Tish (Mar 8, 2021)

England

D


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2021)

*Delhi

I *


----------



## tinytn (Mar 8, 2021)

Iraq 

Q


----------



## Tish (Mar 9, 2021)

Quebec

C


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2021)

*Cambuslang

G*


----------



## tinytn (Mar 9, 2021)

*Gatlinburg 

G*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2021)

*Geneva

A*


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 10, 2021)

Abilene

E


----------



## Tish (Mar 10, 2021)

Edinburgh

H


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2021)

*Harwich

H*


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 10, 2021)

*Hibbing

G*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2021)

*Glasgow

W*


----------



## SetWave (Mar 10, 2021)

Walla Walla Washington

N


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 11, 2021)

*Normandy

Y*


----------



## SetWave (Mar 11, 2021)

Yellowstone

E


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 11, 2021)

*England

D*


----------



## Tish (Mar 11, 2021)

Denmark

K


----------



## SetWave (Mar 11, 2021)

Kazakhstan

N


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 11, 2021)

*New York

K*


----------



## SetWave (Mar 11, 2021)

Kansas

S


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2021)

*Sheffield

D*


----------



## Tish (Mar 12, 2021)

Dungog

G


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2021)

*Germany

Y*


----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2021)

Yass

S


----------



## tinytn (Mar 14, 2021)

*Sarasota 

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2021)

*Algiers

S*


----------



## SetWave (Mar 14, 2021)

Sudan

N


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2021)

*Newquay

Y*


----------



## tinytn (Mar 15, 2021)

*Yonkers 

S*


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 15, 2021)

Seattle

E


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2021)

*Edmonton

N*


----------



## Tish (Mar 15, 2021)

Nanango 

O


----------



## SetWave (Mar 15, 2021)

Occidental

L


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2021)

*Lincoln

N*


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 16, 2021)

Newbury

Y


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 16, 2021)

*Yukon

N*


----------



## tinytn (Mar 16, 2021)

*Newark 

K*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2021)

*Kelso

O*


----------



## SetWave (Mar 16, 2021)

Opal Cliffs

S


----------



## Tish (Mar 16, 2021)

Sydney

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2021)

*York

K*


----------



## Tish (Mar 17, 2021)

Kingstone

E


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2021)

*Egypt

T*


----------



## SetWave (Mar 17, 2021)

Tahiti

I


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 18, 2021)

*Ireland

D*


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 18, 2021)

*Denmark

K*


----------



## Tish (Mar 18, 2021)

Kenthurst

T


----------



## SetWave (Mar 18, 2021)

Tiburon

N


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 18, 2021)

*Northampton

N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 18, 2021)

*Nantucket

T*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 19, 2021)

*Timbuktu 

U*


----------



## tinytn (Mar 19, 2021)

*Ukraine  *


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 19, 2021)

Erie

E


----------



## Tish (Mar 19, 2021)

Eaglehawk

K


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2021)

*Kentucky

Y*


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 20, 2021)

Yuma

A


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2021)

*Algeria

A*


----------



## Tish (Mar 20, 2021)

Ashton

N


----------



## tinytn (Mar 20, 2021)

Newark 

K


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2021)

*Kelso

O*


----------



## Tish (Mar 21, 2021)

Orange ( A town in NSW)

E


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2021)

*Elche

F*


----------



## Tish (Mar 22, 2021)

Fairfield

D


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 23, 2021)

*Dundee
E*


----------



## Tish (Mar 23, 2021)

Edmonton

N


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 23, 2021)

*New Zealand

D*


----------



## Tish (Mar 24, 2021)

Dampier

R


----------



## tinytn (Mar 24, 2021)

*Reno

O*


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 24, 2021)

Oceanside

E


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 25, 2021)

*Edinburgh

H*


----------



## Tish (Mar 25, 2021)

Hahndorf

F


----------



## SetWave (Mar 25, 2021)

Fort Point (at the north end of the GGB)

T


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 25, 2021)

*Teddington

N*


----------



## Tish (Mar 26, 2021)

Newtown

N


----------



## SetWave (Mar 26, 2021)

Nags Head

O


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2021)

Last letter D


*Dunfermline

E*
*
*


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 26, 2021)

*East River

R*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2021)

*Rothesay 

Y*


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 27, 2021)

Youngstown

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 27, 2021)

*Nashua

A*


----------



## SetWave (Mar 27, 2021)

Annapolis

S


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2021)

*Stranraer

R*


----------



## SetWave (Mar 27, 2021)

Rhine

E


----------



## Tish (Mar 27, 2021)

Eastwood

D


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 28, 2021)

*Datchworth 

H*


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 28, 2021)

*Harrisburg

G*


----------



## Tish (Mar 28, 2021)

Geelong

G


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 28, 2021)

*Geneva

A*


----------



## Tish (Mar 29, 2021)

Adelaide

E


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2021)

*Essex

X*


----------



## Tish (Mar 30, 2021)

Xantippe

E


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2021)

*Exmouth

H*


----------



## SetWave (Mar 30, 2021)

Hilo

O


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2021)

*Oregon

N*


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 31, 2021)

*North Carolina

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2021)

*Andalucia

A*


----------



## SetWave (Mar 31, 2021)

Antartica

A


----------



## tinytn (Mar 31, 2021)

*Antioch 

H*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2021)

*Holland

D*


----------



## Tish (Mar 31, 2021)

Denmark

K


----------



## SetWave (Mar 31, 2021)

Kaui

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 31, 2021)

*Innsbruck

K*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2021)

*Knightswood

D*


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 1, 2021)

Denver

R


----------



## tinytn (Apr 1, 2021)

*Reno

O*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 1, 2021)

*Oakhampton

N*


----------



## Tish (Apr 1, 2021)

Narooma

A


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 1, 2021)

*Acton

N*


----------



## Tish (Apr 2, 2021)

New York

K


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 2, 2021)

*Kingston

N*


----------



## Tish (Apr 3, 2021)

Nowra

A


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2021)

*Arbroath

H*


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 4, 2021)

Hackensack

K


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 4, 2021)

*Kittanning

G*


----------



## tinytn (Apr 4, 2021)

*Georgetown 

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 4, 2021)

*New Zealand

D*


----------



## Tish (Apr 4, 2021)

Dungog

G


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 4, 2021)

*Galashiels

S*


----------



## Tish (Apr 5, 2021)

Sydney

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 5, 2021)

*York

K*


----------



## tinytn (Apr 5, 2021)

*Kenosha 

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 5, 2021)

*America

A*


----------



## SetWave (Apr 5, 2021)

Arcata

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 5, 2021)

*Appleton

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 6, 2021)

*Norfolk

K*


----------



## Tish (Apr 6, 2021)

Kingston

N


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 6, 2021)

*New jersey

Y*


----------



## SetWave (Apr 6, 2021)

Yerba Buena Island

D


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 7, 2021)

*Dusseldorf

F*


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 7, 2021)

Farmington

N


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 7, 2021)

*Nevada

A*


----------



## Tish (Apr 7, 2021)

Albert Park

K


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 7, 2021)

*Kittanning*


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 7, 2021)

Georgia


----------



## SetWave (Apr 7, 2021)

Appalachia

A


----------



## tinytn (Apr 7, 2021)

*Antioch 

H*


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 7, 2021)

*Hong Kong

G*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 8, 2021)

*Glasgow

W*


----------



## Tish (Apr 8, 2021)

Woolongong

G


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 8, 2021)

*Greenford

D*


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 8, 2021)

Dover

R


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 8, 2021)

*Romford

D*


----------



## SetWave (Apr 8, 2021)

Davenport

T


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 8, 2021)

*Truro

O*


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 8, 2021)

*Omaha

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 9, 2021)

*Arran

N*


----------



## Tish (Apr 9, 2021)

Nowra

A


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 9, 2021)

*Arizona

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 9, 2021)

*Aberdeen

N*


----------



## SetWave (Apr 9, 2021)

Neverland

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 9, 2021)

*Danube

E*


----------



## tinytn (Apr 9, 2021)

*England

F*


----------



## SetWave (Apr 9, 2021)

Fort Point

G


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 10, 2021)

*Grangemouth

H*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 10, 2021)

Havana

A


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 10, 2021)

*Argentina

A*


----------



## Tish (Apr 10, 2021)

Alexandria

A


----------



## tinytn (Apr 10, 2021)

*Arlington

N*


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 10, 2021)

New Jersey


Y


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 10, 2021)

*Yankee Lake

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 11, 2021)

*Easter Island

D*


----------



## tinytn (Apr 11, 2021)

*Denmark

K*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 11, 2021)

*Kelso

O*


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 11, 2021)

*Ocean City*

Y


----------



## Tish (Apr 11, 2021)

Yarraville

E


----------



## SetWave (Apr 11, 2021)

Eel River

R


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2021)

*Rhodes

S*


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 12, 2021)

*Seville

E*


----------



## SetWave (Apr 12, 2021)

Eastside Santa Cruz (YEAH NOW!)

Z


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2021)

*Zanzibar

R*


----------



## tinytn (Apr 12, 2021)

*Russia 

A *


----------



## SetWave (Apr 12, 2021)

Annapolis

S


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2021)

*Scotland

D*


----------



## Tish (Apr 12, 2021)

Dorset

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 12, 2021)

*Tarpon Springs

S*


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 12, 2021)

Springfield

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 12, 2021)

*Dusseldorf

F*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2021)

*Falkirk

K*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 13, 2021)

Kansas 

S


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2021)

*Sudan
N*


----------



## Tish (Apr 13, 2021)

Nalangil

L


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 13, 2021)

*Louisville

E*


----------



## tinytn (Apr 13, 2021)

*Evanston

N*


----------



## SetWave (Apr 13, 2021)

Enewetak

K


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 14, 2021)

*Kendal

L*


----------



## Tish (Apr 14, 2021)

Liverpool

L


----------



## tinytn (Apr 14, 2021)

*Lakeland 

D*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2021)

*Donegal

L*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 15, 2021)

London

N


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2021)

*Northampton

N*


----------



## Tish (Apr 15, 2021)

Nahcotta

A


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 15, 2021)

Alabama

A


----------



## tinytn (Apr 15, 2021)

*Amazon 

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2021)

*Nile

E*


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 16, 2021)

*Eritrea

A*


----------



## tinytn (Apr 16, 2021)

*Antioch

H*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2021)

*Helensburgh

H*


----------



## Tish (Apr 16, 2021)

Heathrow

W


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 17, 2021)

*Waterford

D*


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 17, 2021)

Dover

R


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 17, 2021)

*Romford

D*


----------



## Tish (Apr 17, 2021)

Dalmeny

Y


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 17, 2021)

*York

K*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2021)

*Kent

T*


----------



## Tish (Apr 18, 2021)

Taree


E


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2021)

*Eastbourne

E*


----------



## Tish (Apr 19, 2021)

Eaton

N


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2021)

*Newton Abbey

Y*


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 20, 2021)

*Yarmouth

H*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 20, 2021)

hamilton

n


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2021)

*Newhaven

N*


----------



## Tish (Apr 20, 2021)

Nantucket 

T


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 20, 2021)

Toledo

O


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 21, 2021)

*Orpington

N*


----------



## Tish (Apr 21, 2021)

Nowra

A


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 21, 2021)

*Airdrie 

E*


----------



## Tish (Apr 22, 2021)

Eden

N


----------



## SetWave (Apr 22, 2021)

Nextdoor Neighbor

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 23, 2021)

*Racine

E*


----------



## Zone (Apr 23, 2021)

Edinburgh 

S


----------



## Tish (Apr 23, 2021)

Hagley

Y


----------



## Zone (Apr 23, 2021)

Yogoslavia

Z


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 23, 2021)

zhytomyr

r


----------



## Zone (Apr 24, 2021)

Rome

E


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 24, 2021)

Evansville

E


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2021)

*Egypt

T*


----------



## Tish (Apr 24, 2021)

Tarago

O


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2021)

*Ottawa 

A*


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 25, 2021)

Arizona

A


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2021)

*Auchtermuchty

Y*


----------



## Tish (Apr 25, 2021)

Yallingup

P


----------



## tinytn (Apr 25, 2021)

*Portland

D*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2021)

*Dunedin

N*


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 26, 2021)

*Nevada

A*


----------



## tinytn (Apr 26, 2021)

*Arkansas

S*


----------



## SetWave (Apr 26, 2021)

Sharks Cove

T


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2021)

*Edinburgh 

H*


----------



## Tish (Apr 26, 2021)

Hawksnest

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 26, 2021)

*Turin

N*


----------



## Zone (Apr 26, 2021)

Netherlands

S


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 26, 2021)

San Diago

O


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 27, 2021)

*Oslo

O*


----------



## Zone (Apr 27, 2021)

Osaka

A


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 27, 2021)

*Ardrossan

N*


----------



## tinytn (Apr 27, 2021)

Nebraska 

A


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 27, 2021)

*Arran

N*


----------



## SetWave (Apr 27, 2021)

North Beach

H


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 27, 2021)

*Harwich

H*


----------



## Tish (Apr 27, 2021)

Hadspen

N


----------



## SetWave (Apr 27, 2021)

North Shore

E


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 28, 2021)

*Ethiopia

A*


----------



## Zone (Apr 28, 2021)

Antarctica 

A


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 28, 2021)

*Arctic

C*


----------



## Tish (Apr 28, 2021)

Canberra

A


----------



## Zone (Apr 28, 2021)

Asia


A


----------



## SetWave (Apr 28, 2021)

Angel Island

D


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2021)

*Dunfermline

E*


----------



## Zone (Apr 29, 2021)

Egypt 

T


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2021)

*Truro

O*


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 29, 2021)

Orange

E


----------



## SetWave (Apr 29, 2021)

East LA

A


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Allentown

N


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2021)

*Neath

H*


----------



## Tish (Apr 29, 2021)

Hahndorf

F


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2021)

*Fintry

Y*


----------



## Tish (Apr 30, 2021)

Yass

S


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 30, 2021)

*Switzerland

D*


----------



## Zone (Apr 30, 2021)

Dominica

A


----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2021)

*Angola

A*


----------



## Tish (May 1, 2021)

Anna-bay

Y


----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2021)

*Yorkshire

E*


----------



## Millyd (May 1, 2021)

Echuca 
A


----------



## Zone (May 2, 2021)

Afghanistan 

N


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2021)

*Netherlands 

S*


----------



## Zone (May 2, 2021)

Singapore 

E


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2021)

*Essex

X*


----------



## Citygirl (May 2, 2021)

*Xenia

Y*


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2021)

*Yaxley

Y*


----------



## Tish (May 2, 2021)

Yallabatharra

A


----------



## hollydolly (May 3, 2021)

*Ashburton

N*


----------



## Zone (May 3, 2021)

Nepal

L


----------



## hollydolly (May 3, 2021)

*Lincoln

N*


----------



## Tish (May 3, 2021)

Naracoopa

A


----------



## hollydolly (May 3, 2021)

*America

A*


----------



## SetWave (May 3, 2021)

Aptos

S


----------



## tinytn (May 3, 2021)

*San Diego

O*


----------



## SetWave (May 3, 2021)

Occidental

L


----------



## Zone (May 4, 2021)

Laos

S


----------



## Tish (May 4, 2021)

Salamander Bay

Y


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2021)

*York

K*


----------



## SetWave (May 4, 2021)

Knightsbridge

E


----------



## tinytn (May 4, 2021)

*Eastward

D*


----------



## Citygirl (May 4, 2021)

*Daytona

A*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 4, 2021)

*Afghanistan

N*


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2021)

*Nottingham

M*


----------



## Tish (May 5, 2021)

Maitland

D


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2021)

*Dartford

D*


----------



## JustBonee (May 6, 2021)

Duluth

H


----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2021)

*Harwich

H*


----------



## Millyd (May 6, 2021)

Halls gap 
P


----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2021)

*Pollok

K*


----------



## SetWave (May 6, 2021)

Kelseyville

E


----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2021)

*Eastbourne 

E*


----------



## Zone (May 6, 2021)

El Santa

A


----------



## JustBonee (May 7, 2021)

Alabama

A


----------



## hollydolly (May 7, 2021)

*Azadshahr

R*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 7, 2021)

*Riyadh

H*


----------



## SetWave (May 7, 2021)

HOME 

E


----------



## hollydolly (May 7, 2021)

*England

D*


----------



## Tish (May 7, 2021)

Denmark

K


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2021)

*Kingsway

Y*


----------



## Tish (May 8, 2021)

Yass

S


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2021)

*Siberia

A*


----------



## Citygirl (May 9, 2021)

*Arabia

A*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 9, 2021)

*Arles

S*


----------



## tinytn (May 9, 2021)

*Seaport 

T*


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2021)

*Telford

D*


----------



## tinytn (May 9, 2021)

*Denmark 

K*


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2021)

*Kelso

O*


----------



## Tish (May 9, 2021)

Oslo

O


----------



## JustBonee (May 9, 2021)

Oklahoma

A


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2021)

*Ascot

T*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 10, 2021)

*Tehran

N*


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2021)

*Norfolk

K*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 10, 2021)

*Kissimmee

E*


----------



## Tish (May 10, 2021)

Eton

N


----------



## Millyd (May 10, 2021)

Nobelius . Victoria 
S


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2021)

*Seville

E*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 11, 2021)

*Edinburgh

H*


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2021)

*Holland

D*


----------



## Tish (May 11, 2021)

Dampier ( Western Australia)

R


----------



## Citygirl (May 11, 2021)

*Raleigh

H*


----------



## Millyd (May 12, 2021)

Hotspur 
R


----------



## hollydolly (May 12, 2021)

*Rhodes

S*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 12, 2021)

*Sidmouth

H*


----------



## joybelle (May 12, 2021)

Heathcote

I


----------



## Pink Biz (May 12, 2021)

*Eau Claire

E*


----------



## Tish (May 12, 2021)

Echuca (Victoria)

A


----------



## hollydolly (May 13, 2021)

*Australia

A*


----------



## Tish (May 13, 2021)

Alberton

N


----------



## Millyd (May 13, 2021)

Nichols point ( Victoria ) 
T


----------



## hollydolly (May 13, 2021)

* Troon

N*


----------



## Millyd (May 14, 2021)

Nyngan.
N


----------



## Tish (May 14, 2021)

Nagambie (Victoria)

E


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2021)

*Epping Forest

T*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 14, 2021)

*Tuskegee

E*


----------



## Millyd (May 14, 2021)

Epping , Melbourne Vic 
G


----------



## Repondering (May 14, 2021)

*Goteborg 

G*


----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2021)

*Germany

Y*


----------



## JustBonee (May 15, 2021)

Yukon

N


----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2021)

*Norwich

H*


----------



## Citygirl (May 15, 2021)

*Harrisburg

G*


----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2021)

*Greenford

D*


----------



## Tish (May 15, 2021)

Dungog (N.S.W.)

G


----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2021)

*Glasgow

W*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 15, 2021)

*Walla Walla

A*


----------



## Millyd (May 15, 2021)

Andamooka 
A


----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2021)

*Angora

A*


----------



## Tish (May 16, 2021)

Adelaide

E


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2021)

*Everton

N*


----------



## Repondering (May 16, 2021)

*Nunavut

T*


----------



## joybelle (May 16, 2021)

Townsville, Queensland

E


----------



## Millyd (May 16, 2021)

Esk ..Queensland 
K


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2021)

*D

Dundee

E*


----------



## Tish (May 17, 2021)

East Maitland (N.S.W.)

D


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2021)

*Dunedin ( NZ)

N*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 18, 2021)

*Nashua

A*


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2021)

*Arran

N*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 18, 2021)

*Nairobi

I*


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2021)

*Ireland

D*


----------



## Tish (May 18, 2021)

Denmark

K


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2021)

*Kilmarnock

K*


----------



## Tish (May 19, 2021)

Kempsie

E


----------



## hollydolly (May 20, 2021)

*Egypt

T*


----------



## Tish (May 20, 2021)

Talbot (Victoria)

T


----------



## Pink Biz (May 20, 2021)

*Thailand

D*


----------



## tinytn (May 20, 2021)

*Denver

R*


----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2021)

*Rothesay

Y*


----------



## Tish (May 21, 2021)

Yass ( N.S.W.)


----------



## Millyd (May 21, 2021)

Sydney 
Y


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2021)

*Yarmouth

H*


----------



## Tish (May 22, 2021)

Hahndorf (South Australia)

F


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2021)

*Fife 

E*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 22, 2021)

*Erd

D*


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2021)

*Dover

R*


----------



## Tish (May 23, 2021)

Redfern

N


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2021)

*Norfolk

K*


----------



## JustBonee (May 24, 2021)

Kent

T


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2021)

*Truro

O*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 24, 2021)

*Oslo

O*


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2021)

*Orpington

N*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 24, 2021)

*Nottingham

M*


----------



## Tish (May 24, 2021)

Maitland ( N.S.W.)

D


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2021)

*Devon

N*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 24, 2021)

*North Dakota

A*


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 25, 2021)

Antarctica

A


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2021)

*Accrington

N*


----------



## JustBonee (May 25, 2021)

Northridge

E


----------



## Pink Biz (May 25, 2021)

*Essex

X*


----------



## Tish (May 25, 2021)

Xmas Well (WA) 

Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2021)

*Yaxley

Y*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 25, 2021)

*Yukon

N*


----------



## JustBonee (May 26, 2021)

Nevada

A


----------



## Pink Biz (May 26, 2021)

*Athens

S*


----------



## hollydolly (May 26, 2021)

*Saltash 

H*


----------



## Sassycakes (May 26, 2021)

Holland


D


----------



## hollydolly (May 26, 2021)

*Dartford

D*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 26, 2021)

*Darlington

N*


----------



## hollydolly (May 26, 2021)

*Netherlands

S*


----------



## Tish (May 26, 2021)

Syria

A


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2021)

*Adelaide

E*


----------



## Tish (May 27, 2021)

Eastgrove

E


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2021)

*Elsenham

M*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 27, 2021)

*Montpelier

R*


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2021)

*Rhodes

S*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 27, 2021)

_*Sardinia
*_
*A*


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2021)

*Argyle

E*


----------



## joybelle (May 27, 2021)

Edenhope, Victoria

E


----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2021)

*Ethiopia

A*


----------



## Furryanimal (May 28, 2021)

Abertillery
y


----------



## JustBonee (May 28, 2021)

Yorba  Linda

A


----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2021)

*Aldershot

T*


----------



## Tish (May 28, 2021)

Talong

G


----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2021)

*Glasgow

W*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 28, 2021)

*Warsaw

W*


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2021)

*Washington

N*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 29, 2021)

*Nancy

Y*


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2021)

*Yves 

S*


----------



## Tish (May 29, 2021)

Sydney

Y


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2021)

*Yorkshire

E*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 29, 2021)

*Exeter

R*


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2021)

*Rochester

R*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 29, 2021)

*Rolling Meadows

S*


----------



## Sassycakes (May 29, 2021)

Spain 


N


----------



## hollydolly (May 30, 2021)

*Norway

Y*


----------



## Tish (May 30, 2021)

Yass

S


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2021)

*Saltcoats

S*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 31, 2021)

*San Mateo

O*


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2021)

*Omaha 

A*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 31, 2021)

*Ann Arbor

R*


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2021)

*Romford

D*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 31, 2021)

*Damascus

S*


----------



## Tish (May 31, 2021)

Syria

A


----------



## Pink Biz (May 31, 2021)

*Auckland

D*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2021)

*Dunfermline

E*


----------



## Tish (Jun 1, 2021)

Eden

F


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2021)

*Newark

K*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 2, 2021)

Kalahari   Desert

T


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2021)

*Teddington

N*


----------



## Tish (Jun 2, 2021)

Nambour (Queensland)

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 2, 2021)

*Rantoul

L*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2021)

*Lincoln

N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 3, 2021)

*New Haven

N*


----------



## tinytn (Jun 3, 2021)

*Newark 

O*


----------



## Tish (Jun 3, 2021)

Oakden

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2021)

*Nelson

N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 4, 2021)

*Natchez

Z*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2021)

*Zaire

E*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 4, 2021)

*East River

R*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2021)

*Rothesay

Y*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 4, 2021)

*Yangtze River

R*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2021)

*Rotterdam

M*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 4, 2021)

*Marblehead

D*


----------



## tinytn (Jun 4, 2021)

*Denmark 
'
K*


----------



## Tish (Jun 4, 2021)

Kalgoorlie (Western Australia)

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 4, 2021)

*Euphrates River

R*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 5, 2021)

*Raleigh

H*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 5, 2021)

*Halifax

X*


----------



## Tish (Jun 5, 2021)

Xmas Well   (WA)

Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2021)

*L

Liberia 

A*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 6, 2021)

*Annapolis

S*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2021)

*Scarborough 

H*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 6, 2021)

*Hamburg

G*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2021)

*Glamis

S*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 6, 2021)

*San Marino

O*


----------



## Tish (Jun 6, 2021)

Ontario

O


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2021)

*Orpington

N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 7, 2021)

*Newark

K*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 7, 2021)

*Kelvinside

E*


----------



## Tish (Jun 7, 2021)

Earlwood

D


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2021)

*Devon

N*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 8, 2021)

Newburgh

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 8, 2021)

*Hialeah

H*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2021)

*Holland

D*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 8, 2021)

*Danube River

R*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2021)

*Rochester

R*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 8, 2021)

*Rwanda

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2021)

*Arran

N*


----------



## Tish (Jun 8, 2021)

Netherlands

S


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2021)

*Swansea

A*


----------



## tinytn (Jun 9, 2021)

*Antioch 

H*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 9, 2021)

*Harrisburg

G*


----------



## Tish (Jun 9, 2021)

Geelong (Victoria)

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 9, 2021)

*Gary

Y*


----------



## Millyd (Jun 10, 2021)

Yetna  .. Western Aust  
Z


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2021)

*Zealand ( island between Denmark & Sweden) 

A*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 10, 2021)

*Devon

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2021)

*Newquay

Y*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 10, 2021)

*Yorkshire

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2021)

*Exeter

R*


----------



## tinytn (Jun 10, 2021)

*Reno
O*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 10, 2021)

*Ottawa

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2021)

*Anglesey 

Y*


----------



## Tish (Jun 10, 2021)

Yass ( N.S.W.)

S


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2021)

*Scunthorpe

E*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 10, 2021)

*Effingham

M*


----------



## tinytn (Jun 10, 2021)

*Montreal 

L*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 10, 2021)

*Louisiana

A*


----------



## Repondering (Jun 10, 2021)

*Aachen

N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 10, 2021)

*New York

K*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2021)

*Kelso

O*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 11, 2021)

*Ontario

O*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 11, 2021)

Oklahoma

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 11, 2021)

*Antwerp

P*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2021)

Perth

H


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 11, 2021)

*Houston

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2021)

Nuneaton

N


----------



## Tish (Jun 11, 2021)

Newtown

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2021)

Naples

S


----------



## tinytn (Jun 11, 2021)

*Sanborn

N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 11, 2021)

*New Brunswick


K*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2021)

Kingston

N


----------



## Tish (Jun 12, 2021)

Nowra

A


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2021)

Airdrie

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 12, 2021)

*Ecuador

R*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 13, 2021)

Romford

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 13, 2021)

*Durban

N*


----------



## Tish (Jun 13, 2021)

Newtown

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 13, 2021)

*Netherlands

S*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 14, 2021)

Stamford
D


----------



## Tish (Jun 14, 2021)

Dandenong

G


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2021)

Grays

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 15, 2021)

*Saigon

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2021)

*Neath

H*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 15, 2021)

*Hanover

R*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2021)

*Rhodes

S*


----------



## Tish (Jun 15, 2021)

Strathfield 

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 15, 2021)

*Dartmoor

R*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2021)

*Richmond

D*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 16, 2021)

*Dresden

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2021)

*New Orleans

S*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 16, 2021)

*Strasbourg

G*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2021)

*Germany

Y*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 16, 2021)

*Yukon

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2021)

*Nasty( a village near me)...

Y*


----------



## Tish (Jun 16, 2021)

Yass

S


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2021)

*Southend

D*


----------



## Tish (Jun 17, 2021)

Daintree

E


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2021)

*Elstree
E*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 18, 2021)

El  Salvador

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 18, 2021)

*Rio de Janiero

O*


----------



## Tish (Jun 18, 2021)

Orange ( N.S.W.)

P


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2021)

*Paris

S*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 18, 2021)

Sri Lanka

A


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2021)

*Alloa

A*


----------



## Tish (Jun 19, 2021)

Athens

S


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2021)

*Seville

E*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 19, 2021)

*Estonia

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2021)

*Auckland

D*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 19, 2021)

*Dixville Notch

H*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2021)

*Harwich

H*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 19, 2021)

*Honduras

S*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 20, 2021)

*Samoa

A*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 20, 2021)

*Aruba

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 20, 2021)

*Andalucia 

A*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 20, 2021)

*Arlington

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 20, 2021)

*Naples

S*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 20, 2021)

Sabine River

R


----------



## Tish (Jun 20, 2021)

Ryde

E


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 21, 2021)

*England

D*


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 21, 2021)

Danbury

Y


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 21, 2021)

Yakima

A


----------



## Tish (Jun 21, 2021)

Alberton (SA)

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2021)

*Norway

Y*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 22, 2021)

Yemen

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2021)

*Nevada

A*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 22, 2021)

Appleton

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2021)

*New jersey

Y*


----------



## Tish (Jun 22, 2021)

Yass

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 23, 2021)

S

*Spalding

G*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 23, 2021)

*Greece

E*


----------



## Tish (Jun 23, 2021)

East Maitland

D


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 23, 2021)

*Dungannon

N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 24, 2021)

*Nome

E*


----------



## tinytn (Jun 24, 2021)

*England

D*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 24, 2021)

*Dortmund

D*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 24, 2021)

*Dundee

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 24, 2021)

*Essex

X*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 24, 2021)

*Xanadu 

U*


----------



## Tish (Jun 24, 2021)

Uluru

V


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2021)

*Venice

E*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 25, 2021)

Eugene

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 25, 2021)

*Europe

E*


----------



## Tish (Jun 25, 2021)

Emu Flat ( Western Australia)

T


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2021)

*Troon

N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 25, 2021)

*Northumbria

A*


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 26, 2021)

Appalachian

B


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 26, 2021)

n  .. Norway

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 26, 2021)

*York

K*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 26, 2021)

*Killarney

Y*


----------



## Tish (Jun 26, 2021)

Yass

Z


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 27, 2021)

*Zealand ( Denmark)*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 27, 2021)

d .. Dover

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 27, 2021)

*Raleigh

H*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 27, 2021)

*Hounslow

W*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 27, 2021)

*Waukesha

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 27, 2021)

*Accrington

N*


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 27, 2021)

Newark

K


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 27, 2021)

*Kentucky

Y*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 27, 2021)

*Ypsilanti

I*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 27, 2021)

*Iran

N*


----------



## Tish (Jun 27, 2021)

Nantucket

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 27, 2021)

*Tuscany

Y*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2021)

*Yarmouth

H*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 28, 2021)

Holland

D


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2021)

*Dartford

D*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 28, 2021)

*Durango

O*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2021)

*Orpington

N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 28, 2021)

*New Guinea

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2021)

*Alicante

E*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 28, 2021)

*Eureka Springs

S*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2021)

*Switzerland

D*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 28, 2021)

*Darien

N*


----------



## Tish (Jun 28, 2021)

Neath (N.S.W.)

H


----------



## joybelle (Jun 28, 2021)

Hungary 

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2021)

*Yaxley

Y*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 28, 2021)

*Yosemite

E*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 28, 2021)

England


D


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 29, 2021)

*Dalry

Y*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 29, 2021)

Yukon

N


----------



## Tish (Jun 29, 2021)

Nowra

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 29, 2021)

*Aruba

A*


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 29, 2021)

Afghanistan

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 29, 2021)

*Nottingham

M*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 29, 2021)

*Mexico *

*O*


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 29, 2021)

Oxnard

P


----------



## tinytn (Jun 29, 2021)

*Panama 

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2021)

*Andalucia

A*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 30, 2021)

*Arles

S*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2021)

*Sheffield

D*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 30, 2021)

Denmark

K


----------



## Tish (Jun 30, 2021)

Kurri Kurri (N.S.W.)

I


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2021)

*Inveraray

Y*


----------



## Tish (Jul 1, 2021)

Yarloop ( W.A. )

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 1, 2021)

*Puerto Rico

O*


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 2, 2021)

Ontario

O


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 2, 2021)

Opa-Locka 

A


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2021)

*Ardrossan

N*


----------



## Tish (Jul 2, 2021)

Nambucca Heads (New South Wales)

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 2, 2021)

*Samoa

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2021)

*Athens

S*


----------



## Rainee (Jul 3, 2021)

Ourimbah  NSW


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2021)

Last letter of the previous word please... 


*Stamford

D*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 3, 2021)

*Dallas

S*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2021)

*Seville

E*


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 3, 2021)

Ebbw Vale

E


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 3, 2021)

Erie 

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 3, 2021)

*Eau Claire

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2021)

*Eastbourne

E*


----------



## Tish (Jul 3, 2021)

Eaglevale

E


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 4, 2021)

Easton

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 4, 2021)

*Nome

E*


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 4, 2021)

Edinburgh

H


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2021)

*Huddersfield

D*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 4, 2021)

*Damascus

S*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2021)

*Sweden

N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 4, 2021)

*New Haven

N*


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jul 4, 2021)

Nairobi

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 4, 2021)

*India

A*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 4, 2021)

*Atlantis 

S*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 4, 2021)

Savannah

H


----------



## Tish (Jul 4, 2021)

Helsinki

I


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2021)

*Illinois

S*


----------



## Tish (Jul 5, 2021)

Sydney

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2021)

*Yellowstone 

E*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 6, 2021)

*Everglades

S*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2021)

*Spalding

G*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 6, 2021)

Gibraltar

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 6, 2021)

*Roanoke

E*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 6, 2021)

Egypt

T


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 6, 2021)

Toledo

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 6, 2021)

*Oshkosh

H*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2021)

*Harrow

W*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 6, 2021)

*Winsor 

R*


----------



## Tish (Jul 6, 2021)

Redfern ( N.S.W.)

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2021)

*Northampton

N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 6, 2021)

*New Salem

M*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2021)

*Mansfield

D*


----------



## Tish (Jul 7, 2021)

Darwin

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 8, 2021)

*Neath

H*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 8, 2021)

Hilton  Head

D


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 8, 2021)

*Dresden

N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 8, 2021)

*Napa Valley

Y*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 8, 2021)

Yorba  Linda

A


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 8, 2021)

*Argentina

A*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 8, 2021)

*Alaska

A*


----------



## Tish (Jul 8, 2021)

Alexandria

A


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 8, 2021)

*Athens

S*


----------



## Tish (Jul 9, 2021)

Sydney

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2021)

*York

K*


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 10, 2021)

Kalamazoo
O


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2021)

*Orpington

N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 10, 2021)

*Nanking

G*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2021)

*Greenford

D*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 10, 2021)

*Duluth

H*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2021)

*Harwich

H*


----------



## Tish (Jul 10, 2021)

Hallam (Victoria)

M


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 11, 2021)

Merthyr Tydfil

L


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2021)

* Llanfairpwllgwyngyll   (Wales)*

*L*


----------



## Tish (Jul 11, 2021)

Laguna (New South Wales)

M


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2021)

*Mansfield

D*


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 12, 2021)

Dallas

S


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2021)

*Shetland

D*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 12, 2021)

Dover

R


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2021)

*Rothesay

Y*


----------



## Tish (Jul 12, 2021)

Yass ( N.S.W.)

S


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2021)

*Scarborough

H*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 13, 2021)

Helena

A


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 13, 2021)

Annapolis

S


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2021)

*Sardinia

A*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 13, 2021)

Annapolis

S


----------



## Tish (Jul 13, 2021)

Salamander Bay (N.S.W.)

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 14, 2021)

*Yucatan

N*


----------



## Pam (Jul 14, 2021)

Nicosia

A


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2021)

*Athens

S*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 14, 2021)

Sabine

E


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2021)

*England

D*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 14, 2021)

*Denmark

K*


----------



## Tish (Jul 14, 2021)

Kiama

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 14, 2021)

*Adelaide

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 15, 2021)

*Edinburgh

H*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 15, 2021)

*Hot Springs

S*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 15, 2021)

*Swansea

A*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 15, 2021)

Alabama

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 15, 2021)

*Amherst

T*


----------



## Tish (Jul 15, 2021)

Townsville

E


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 15, 2021)

*Ethiopia

A*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 15, 2021)

*Annapolis

S*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 16, 2021)

South  Bend

D


----------



## Tish (Jul 16, 2021)

Straithfield

D


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 16, 2021)

*Drymen

N*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 17, 2021)

Netherlands

S


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2021)

*Shetland

D*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 17, 2021)

*Dubai

I*


----------



## RubyK (Jul 17, 2021)

India

A


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2021)

*Ardrossan

N*


----------



## Tish (Jul 17, 2021)

Neath

H


----------



## tinytn (Jul 17, 2021)

*Heartland

D*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 17, 2021)

Dallas

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 17, 2021)

*Stuttgart

T*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 18, 2021)

*Therfield

D*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 18, 2021)

Duluth

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 18, 2021)

*Honolulu

U*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 18, 2021)

*Uddingston

N*


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 18, 2021)

Newcastle

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 18, 2021)

*Exeter

R*


----------



## Tish (Jul 18, 2021)

Redfern

N


----------



## RubyK (Jul 18, 2021)

Nagasaki

O


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2021)

*Ontario

O*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 19, 2021)

*Osaka

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2021)

*Arkley 

Y*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 19, 2021)

*Yemen

N*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 19, 2021)

Niagara  Falls

S


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2021)

*Southend

D*


----------



## Tish (Jul 19, 2021)

Denmark

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 19, 2021)

*Kabul

L*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2021)

*Liverpool

L*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 19, 2021)

London

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2021)

*Northampton

N*


----------



## Repondering (Jul 19, 2021)

*Nairobi

I*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2021)

*India

A*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 20, 2021)

*Aruba

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2021)

*Ancaster 

R*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 20, 2021)

*Rome*
E


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 20, 2021)

Elyria

A


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2021)

*Alicante

E*


----------



## Tish (Jul 20, 2021)

Alford

D


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2021)

*Dartford

D*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 20, 2021)

*Dover

R*


----------



## Repondering (Jul 20, 2021)

*Rarotonga 

A*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 20, 2021)

*Antioch

H*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 21, 2021)

*Hoofddorp

P*


----------



## RubyK (Jul 21, 2021)

Pennsylvania

A


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 21, 2021)

Alps

S


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jul 21, 2021)

Seattle

E


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 21, 2021)

*Exeter

R*


----------



## Tish (Jul 21, 2021)

Rankin park

K


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 21, 2021)

*Kings Reach 

H*


----------



## Repondering (Jul 21, 2021)

*Hanover

R*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 22, 2021)

*Romford

D*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 22, 2021)

Delaware

E


----------



## Tish (Jul 22, 2021)

East Maitland

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 22, 2021)

*Danube

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 23, 2021)

*Everton

N*


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jul 23, 2021)

Newcastle

E


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 23, 2021)

*Elgin

N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 23, 2021)

*Nuremberg

G*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 23, 2021)

*Galashiels

S*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 23, 2021)

Sarasota

A


----------



## Tish (Jul 23, 2021)

Abu Dhabi

I


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 23, 2021)

Indianapolis

S


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 23, 2021)

*Sweden

N*


----------



## Tish (Jul 24, 2021)

Netherlands

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 24, 2021)

*Seattle

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2021)

*Elstree
E*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 25, 2021)

*Easter Island

D*


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 25, 2021)

Doncaster

R


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2021)

*Raleigh

H*


----------



## Tish (Jul 25, 2021)

Halifax

X


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 25, 2021)

*Xochimilco

O*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2021)

*Oregon

N*


----------



## Tish (Jul 26, 2021)

Nanango (Queensland)

O


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 26, 2021)

Oregon

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2021)

*Norway

Y*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 27, 2021)

Yosemite

E


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2021)

*Esher

R*


----------



## Tish (Jul 27, 2021)

Raydom

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 27, 2021)

*Mauritania

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 28, 2021)

*Auckland

D*


----------



## Tish (Jul 28, 2021)

Daintree (Queensland)

E


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 28, 2021)

*Elstree

E*


----------



## Tish (Jul 29, 2021)

England

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 29, 2021)

*Dublin

N*


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 29, 2021)

Norway

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 30, 2021)

*York

K*


----------



## Tish (Jul 30, 2021)

Kingston

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 30, 2021)

*Northumberland

D*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 31, 2021)

Denton

N


----------



## tinytn (Jul 31, 2021)

*Newark 

K*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 31, 2021)

*Kensington

N*


----------



## Tish (Jul 31, 2021)

Netherlands

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 31, 2021)

*Staten Island

D*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 1, 2021)

*Dubai 

I*


----------



## Tish (Aug 1, 2021)

India

A


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 1, 2021)

*Almeria

A*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 1, 2021)

*Antwerp

P*


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 1, 2021)

Philadelphia

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 2, 2021)

*Queensland

D*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 2, 2021)

*Dunkirk

K*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 2, 2021)

*Kelso

O*


----------



## Tish (Aug 2, 2021)

Oakden

N


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 3, 2021)

*Newark

K*


----------



## Tish (Aug 3, 2021)

Kingston

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 3, 2021)

*Nagasaki

I*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 4, 2021)

*Ireland

D*


----------



## Tish (Aug 4, 2021)

Dungog ( N.S.W.)

G


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 4, 2021)

*Girvan

N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 4, 2021)

*Nairobi

I*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 5, 2021)

*Israel

L*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 5, 2021)

*Lagos

S*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 5, 2021)

Summerville

E


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 5, 2021)

*Essendon

N*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 5, 2021)

New South Wales

O


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2021)

Orange( N.S.W.)

P


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 5, 2021)

*Paphos

S*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 5, 2021)

*Serbia

A*


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 5, 2021)

Australia

A


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2021)

*Arden 

N*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 6, 2021)

New Brunswick

K


----------



## Tish (Aug 6, 2021)

Kings Cross

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 6, 2021)

*Seville

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2021)

*Essex

X*


----------



## Tish (Aug 7, 2021)

X-mas Island

D


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 7, 2021)

Dover

R


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2021)

*Rotherham

M*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 8, 2021)

Mississippi

I


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2021)

*Illinois

S*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 8, 2021)

*Savannah

H*


----------



## Tish (Aug 8, 2021)

Havana

A


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2021)

*Acton

N*


----------



## tinytn (Aug 9, 2021)

*Nebraska

A*


----------



## Tish (Aug 9, 2021)

Nowra

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 9, 2021)

*Antigua

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2021)

*Ardrossan

N*


----------



## Tish (Aug 10, 2021)

Nambour (Queensland)

R


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2021)

*Rochester

R*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 11, 2021)

*Rotterdam

M*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2021)

*Madrid

D*


----------



## Tish (Aug 11, 2021)

Dalmeny (N.S.W)

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2021)

*Yarmouth

H*


----------



## Tish (Aug 12, 2021)

Haines (S.A.)

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 12, 2021)

*St. Cloud

D*


----------



## tinytn (Aug 12, 2021)

*Delaware 

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 13, 2021)

*Egypt

T*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 13, 2021)

Tucson

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 13, 2021)

*Nome

E*


----------



## Tish (Aug 13, 2021)

Narrabeen

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 13, 2021)

*Nantucket

T*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2021)

*Truro

O*


----------



## Tish (Aug 14, 2021)

Oslo

O


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2021)

*Oban

N*


----------



## Tish (Aug 15, 2021)

Nowra

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 15, 2021)

*Albania

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 16, 2021)

Arran

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 16, 2021)

*North Miami Beach

H*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 16, 2021)

Honolulu

U


----------



## Tish (Aug 16, 2021)

Utakarra

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 16, 2021)

*Azores

S*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2021)

*Seville

E*


----------



## Tish (Aug 17, 2021)

Eaglehawk

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 17, 2021)

*Kenya

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2021)

*Ayr

R*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 18, 2021)

*Rangoon

N*


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 18, 2021)

Nevada 

A


----------



## Tish (Aug 18, 2021)

Adelaide

E


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2021)

*Elche ( Spain)

E*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 18, 2021)

*Eugene

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2021)

*Easter Island

D*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 19, 2021)

Danbury

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 19, 2021)

*Yakima

A*


----------



## Tish (Aug 19, 2021)

Amsterdam

M


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 19, 2021)

Montserrat 

T


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2021)

*Troon

N*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 20, 2021)

Niagara  Falls

S


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2021)

*Sheffield

D*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 20, 2021)

*Doha

A*


----------



## Tish (Aug 20, 2021)

Amsterdam

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 20, 2021)

*Martinique

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2021)

*Everton

N*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 20, 2021)

Nepal

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 21, 2021)

*Luxembourg

G*


----------



## Tish (Aug 21, 2021)

Geelong

G


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2021)

*Girvan

N*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 22, 2021)

Netherlands

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 22, 2021)

*Samoa

A*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 22, 2021)

Alabama

A


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2021)

*Alabama

A*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 22, 2021)

*^^^   

Anchorage

E*


----------



## Tish (Aug 22, 2021)

Eastgrove

E


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 22, 2021)

Englewood

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 22, 2021)

*Devon

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2021)

Ooops dunno what I was thinking back up there ^^^^^ 

*Nottingham

M*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 23, 2021)

Michigan

N


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2021)

*New Jersey

Y*


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 23, 2021)

Yorkshire

E


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 23, 2021)

Euclid

D


----------



## tinytn (Aug 23, 2021)

Denmark

K


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2021)

*Kensington

N*


----------



## Tish (Aug 23, 2021)

Narrogin Valley

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2021)

*Yarmouth

H*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 23, 2021)

*Hyannis

S*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2021)

*Stamford

D*


----------



## Tish (Aug 24, 2021)

Dungog (N.S.W.)

G


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2021)

*Gainsborough

H*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 24, 2021)

Honolulu

U


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2021)

*Uddingston

N*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 25, 2021)

Needville

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 25, 2021)

*Exeter

R*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2021)

*Rhodes

S*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 25, 2021)

Senegal

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 25, 2021)

*Latvia

A*


----------



## Tish (Aug 25, 2021)

Australia

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 25, 2021)

*Austin

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2021)

*Newquay

Y*


----------



## Tish (Aug 26, 2021)

Yass ( N.S.W.)

S


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 27, 2021)

*Shefford

D*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 27, 2021)

*Danville

E*


----------



## Tish (Aug 27, 2021)

Eaton

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 27, 2021)

*Newfoundland

D*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 28, 2021)

Denmark

K


----------



## Sylkkiss (Aug 28, 2021)

Kankakee

E


----------



## Tish (Aug 28, 2021)

Egypt

T


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2021)

*Tasmania

A*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 28, 2021)

Antarctica

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 28, 2021)

*Andalusia

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 29, 2021)

*Airdrie

E*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 29, 2021)

*Effingham

M*


----------



## Tish (Aug 29, 2021)

Maitland (N.S.W.)

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 29, 2021)

*Durban

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2021)

*Newton-le-willows

S*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 30, 2021)

*Saskatoon

N*


----------



## tinytn (Aug 30, 2021)

*Newark *

*O*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 30, 2021)

Kettering

G


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2021)

*Gabon

N*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 30, 2021)

Naples

S


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2021)

*Stanmore

E*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 31, 2021)

*East Los Angeles

S*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 31, 2021)

Saginaw

W


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2021)

*Warsaw

W*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 31, 2021)

*Winnetka

A*


----------



## Tish (Aug 31, 2021)

Alexandria


A


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 31, 2021)

*Addis Ababa

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 1, 2021)

*Angus

S*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Sep 1, 2021)

Somalia

A


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 1, 2021)

*Algiers

S*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 1, 2021)

South Bend

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 1, 2021)

*Dunkirk

K*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 1, 2021)

Kokomo

O


----------



## Tish (Sep 1, 2021)

Orange( N.S.W.)

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 1, 2021)

*Edina

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2021)

*Arbroath

H*


----------



## Tish (Sep 2, 2021)

Helsinki

I


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2021)

*Israel

L*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 3, 2021)

*Lithuania

A*


----------



## Tish (Sep 3, 2021)

Ares

S


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2021)

*Sutherland

D*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 4, 2021)

denver

r


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2021)

*Rochester

R*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 4, 2021)

Ravenna

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 4, 2021)

*Aleutian Islands

S*


----------



## Tish (Sep 4, 2021)

Syria

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 4, 2021)

*Annapolis

S*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 4, 2021)

*Savannah

T*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2021)

H

*Huntingdon

N*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 5, 2021)

norway

y


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 5, 2021)

Youngstown

N


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2021)

*Naples

S*


----------



## Tish (Sep 5, 2021)

Sydney

Y


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 5, 2021)

Yugoslavia


A


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 5, 2021)

*Atlanta

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2021)

*Aberdeen

N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 6, 2021)

*Namibia

A*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 6, 2021)

Arlington

N


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2021)

*Newton Mearns

S*


----------



## Tish (Sep 6, 2021)

Salamander Bay (New South Wales)

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2021)

*Yorkshire
E*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 7, 2021)

El  Capitan

N


----------



## Tish (Sep 7, 2021)

Nambucca Heads 

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 7, 2021)

*San Marino

O*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2021)

*Orpington

N*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 8, 2021)

Nome

E


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2021)

*Eastbourne

E*


----------



## Tish (Sep 8, 2021)

Eba Anchorage

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 8, 2021)

*Effingham

M*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2021)

*Mansfield

D*


----------



## Tish (Sep 9, 2021)

Dubbo ( N.S.W.)

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 9, 2021)

*Oslo

O*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 10, 2021)

*Ottawa

A*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 10, 2021)

Alps

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 10, 2021)

*Shanghai

I*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 10, 2021)

*Iceland

D*


----------



## Tish (Sep 10, 2021)

Denmark

K


----------



## tinytn (Sep 10, 2021)

*Kabul 

L*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 10, 2021)

*Lichtenstein

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2021)

*Norway

Y*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 11, 2021)

Yellowstone  National Park

K


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2021)

*Kingston

N*


----------



## Tish (Sep 11, 2021)

Nowra

A


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 12, 2021)

alberta

a


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 12, 2021)

Appalachia

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 12, 2021)

*Anchorage

E*


----------



## Tish (Sep 12, 2021)

Ecuador

R


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2021)

*Rhodes

S*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 12, 2021)

*Sierra Desert 

T*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2021)

*Trowbridge

E*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 12, 2021)

*Eureka Springs

S*


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 12, 2021)

Savannah

H


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2021)

*Helensburgh

H*


----------



## Tish (Sep 13, 2021)

Hadspen ( TAS)

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 13, 2021)

*New Brunswick

K*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2021)

*Kelso

O*


----------



## Tish (Sep 14, 2021)

Oslo

O


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2021)

*Oban

N*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 15, 2021)

New  Braunfels

S


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 15, 2021)

*Stamford

D*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 15, 2021)

Denver

R


----------



## Tish (Sep 15, 2021)

Redfern (N.S.W.)


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 15, 2021)

Nebraska

A


----------



## Tish (Sep 16, 2021)

Abbotsford

D


----------



## tinytn (Sep 16, 2021)

*Darlington

N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 16, 2021)

Nepal

L


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2021)

*London

N*


----------



## Tish (Sep 17, 2021)

Narellan (N.S.W.)

N


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2021)

*Nasty ( a Hamlet near me) 

Y*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 17, 2021)

Yugoslavia

A


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2021)

*Athens

S*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 17, 2021)

Slovakia

A


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 17, 2021)

Allentown

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 17, 2021)

Naples

S


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2021)

*Sweden

N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 18, 2021)

Nancy

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2021)

*Yarmouth

H*


----------



## Tish (Sep 18, 2021)

Hallidays Point (N.S.W.)

T


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2021)

*Truro

O*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 19, 2021)

Oregon

N


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 19, 2021)

Newton  Falls   

S


----------



## Tish (Sep 19, 2021)

Sydney

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 19, 2021)

*Yemen

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2021)

*Nepal

L*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 20, 2021)

Lansing

M


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2021)

*Maldon

N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 20, 2021)

Natchez

Z


----------



## Tish (Sep 20, 2021)

Zamia ( W.A.)

A


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2021)

Austria

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 21, 2021)

Azores

S


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 21, 2021)

Sun  City

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2021)

York

K


----------



## Tish (Sep 21, 2021)

Kakadu (N.T.)

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 21, 2021)

Uganda

V


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 21, 2021)

Abilene

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 21, 2021)

Edmonton

N


----------



## Tish (Sep 22, 2021)

Nowra ( N.S.W.)

A


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2021)

Athens

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 22, 2021)

_Syracuse

E_


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 23, 2021)

England

D


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 23, 2021)

Del Rio

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 23, 2021)

Oconomowoc

C


----------



## Tish (Sep 23, 2021)

Cairns (Queensland)

S


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2021)

Stafford

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 24, 2021)

Del Rio

O


----------



## Tish (Sep 24, 2021)

O'sullivan Beach

H


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2021)

Helsinki

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 24, 2021)

Iberian Peninsula

A


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2021)

Ardrossan

N


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 25, 2021)

Newport

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 25, 2021)

Turkey

Y


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 25, 2021)

Yellowstone  National  Park

K


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2021)

Kensington

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 25, 2021)

Napa

A


----------



## Tish (Sep 25, 2021)

Abbotsham

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 25, 2021)

Maldives

S


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2021)

Switzerland

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 26, 2021)

Door County

Y


----------



## Tish (Sep 26, 2021)

Yass ( N.S.W.)

S


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2021)

Swalesdale

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 26, 2021)

*El Paso

O*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2021)

Ontario 

P


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 27, 2021)

Ottawa

A


----------



## Tish (Sep 27, 2021)

Abbotsford

D


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2021)

Daventry

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 28, 2021)

Yokohama

A


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2021)

Athens

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 28, 2021)

Schnectady

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2021)

York

K


----------



## Tish (Sep 28, 2021)

Kalbarri (Western Australia)

I


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 29, 2021)

Israel

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 29, 2021)

Luxembourg

G


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 29, 2021)

Gainesville

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 29, 2021)

Eritrea

A


----------



## Tish (Sep 29, 2021)

Austin

N


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2021)

Newquay

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 30, 2021)

Yazoo City

Y


----------



## Tish (Sep 30, 2021)

Yemen

N


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2021)

New South Wales

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 30, 2021)

*Switzerland

D*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2021)

Dublin

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 30, 2021)

*Nassau

U*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 1, 2021)

Uxbridge

E


----------



## Tish (Oct 1, 2021)

Exeter

R


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 2, 2021)

Rothesay

Y


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Oct 2, 2021)

Yuma

Z


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 2, 2021)

Arizona

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 2, 2021)

Ann Arbor

R


----------



## Tish (Oct 2, 2021)

Redfern

N


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2021)

Norfolk

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 3, 2021)

_Kathmandu

U_


----------



## Tish (Oct 3, 2021)

Uluru

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 3, 2021)

*Uruguay

Y*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2021)

Yorkshire

E


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 4, 2021)

Ellington

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 4, 2021)

Newark

K


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2021)

Kelso

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 4, 2021)

Oman

N


----------



## Tish (Oct 4, 2021)

Naracoopa (Tasmania)

A


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 5, 2021)

Arbroath

H


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 5, 2021)

Hiram

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 5, 2021)

Manchester

R


----------



## Tish (Oct 5, 2021)

Rainbow (Vic)

W


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 6, 2021)

Wrexham

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 6, 2021)

*Memphis

S*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 6, 2021)

San   Antonio

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 6, 2021)

Ocala

A


----------



## Tish (Oct 6, 2021)

Abercrombie

E


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 6, 2021)

Enfield

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 6, 2021)

Damascus

S


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2021)

Swaziland

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 7, 2021)

Denver

R


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2021)

Romford

D


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 7, 2021)

Dayton

N


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2021)

Nasty ( a lovely little  hamlet near to me )....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Y


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 8, 2021)

Yakima

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 8, 2021)

Anchorage

E


----------



## Tish (Oct 8, 2021)

Eaglefield

D


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 8, 2021)

Dallas

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 8, 2021)

Seville

E


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2021)

Ethiopia

A


----------



## Tish (Oct 9, 2021)

Australia

A


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 10, 2021)

Ardrossan

N


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 10, 2021)

Newton   Falls

S


----------



## Tish (Oct 10, 2021)

Sydney

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2021)

Yaxley

Y


----------



## tinytn (Oct 11, 2021)

Yorkshire 

Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 11, 2021)

Elkhart

T


----------



## Tish (Oct 11, 2021)

Talong ( N.S.W.)

G


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 11, 2021)

Georgia

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 11, 2021)

Antwerp

P


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2021)

Perth

H


----------



## Tish (Oct 12, 2021)

Hawksnest

T


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2021)

Troon

N


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Oct 13, 2021)

Niagara Falls

S


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2021)

Sherwood Forest

T


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 13, 2021)

Thailand

D


----------



## Tish (Oct 13, 2021)

Dungog ( N.S.W.)

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 13, 2021)

Gabon

N


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 13, 2021)

Nebraska

A


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2021)

Alicante

 E


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 14, 2021)

Ellington 

N


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 14, 2021)

New Zealand

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 14, 2021)

_Djibouti

I_


----------



## Tish (Oct 14, 2021)

Inverell  (N.S.W.)

L


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2021)

Logan

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 15, 2021)

Nepal

L


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Oct 15, 2021)

Luxembourg

G


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2021)

Glasgow

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 15, 2021)

Winnipeg

G


----------



## Tish (Oct 15, 2021)

Germany

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2021)

Yemen

N


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 16, 2021)

Newburgh

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 16, 2021)

Haiti

I


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2021)

Isle of Wight

T


----------



## Tish (Oct 16, 2021)

Tweedheads


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 16, 2021)

Savannah

H


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2021)

Halifax

X


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 17, 2021)

Xenia

Y


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 17, 2021)

Akron

N


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2021)

Newark

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 17, 2021)

Kissimmee

E


----------



## Tish (Oct 17, 2021)

East Maitland ( N.S.W.)

D


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2021)

Dundee
E


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Oct 17, 2021)

Egypt

T


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 18, 2021)

Tasmania

A


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 18, 2021)

Argentina

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 18, 2021)

Armenia

A


----------



## Tish (Oct 18, 2021)

Alice Springs

S


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 18, 2021)

Slough

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 18, 2021)

Hebron

N


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2021)

New York 

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 19, 2021)

Kankakee

E


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 19, 2021)

Euclid

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 19, 2021)

Dubuque

E


----------



## Tish (Oct 19, 2021)

Eton

N


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 19, 2021)

Nebraska

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 20, 2021)

Abu Dhabi

I


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2021)

Islington

N


----------



## Tish (Oct 20, 2021)

Nowra ( N.S.W.)

A


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2021)

Alicante

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 21, 2021)

Edinburgh

H


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2021)

Huddersfield

D


----------



## Tish (Oct 21, 2021)

Dungog

G


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 22, 2021)

Greenland

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 22, 2021)

Dover

R


----------



## Tish (Oct 22, 2021)

Redfern

N


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 22, 2021)

Nuneaton

N


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 23, 2021)

Nebraska

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 23, 2021)

Auckland

D


----------



## Tish (Oct 23, 2021)

Dapto ( N.S.W.)

O


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 23, 2021)

Ottawa

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 24, 2021)

Annapolis

S


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 24, 2021)

Shetland

D


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 24, 2021)

Denmark

K


----------



## Tish (Oct 24, 2021)

Kalbarri (Western Australia)

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 24, 2021)

Inverness

S


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 25, 2021)

Scarborough

H


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 25, 2021)

Havasu

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 25, 2021)

Utah

H


----------



## Tish (Oct 25, 2021)

Housten

I


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 25, 2021)

Inverness
S


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 26, 2021)

Shiloh

H


----------



## Tish (Oct 26, 2021)

Hagley (Tasmania)

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2021)

Yale

E


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 26, 2021)

Edinburgh

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 26, 2021)

Hialeah

H


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 27, 2021)

Huntingdon

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 27, 2021)

Neenah

H


----------



## Tish (Oct 27, 2021)

Hawksnest

T


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2021)

Truro

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 28, 2021)

Oshkosh

H


----------



## Tish (Oct 28, 2021)

Hall ( A.C.T.)

L


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2021)

Loughborough

H


----------



## Tish (Oct 29, 2021)

Hadlow

W


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 30, 2021)

Wellington

N


----------



## Tish (Oct 30, 2021)

Naracoorte (S. A.)

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 31, 2021)

El Salvador

R


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 31, 2021)

Rhodes

S


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 31, 2021)

Santiago

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 31, 2021)

Oklahoma

A


----------



## Tish (Oct 31, 2021)

Abbotsford

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 31, 2021)

Durham

M


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 1, 2021)

Middlesbrough

H


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 1, 2021)

Hawaii

I


----------



## Tish (Nov 1, 2021)

Ingleburn

N


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 2, 2021)

Newton Abbott 

T


----------



## Tish (Nov 2, 2021)

Talong ( N.S.W.)

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 2, 2021)

Genoa

A


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 2, 2021)

Alaska 


A


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 3, 2021)

Algiers

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 3, 2021)

Sofia

A


----------



## Tish (Nov 3, 2021)

Abercrombie

E


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 3, 2021)

England

D


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 3, 2021)

Denmark

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 3, 2021)

Kansas

S


----------



## Tish (Nov 4, 2021)

Sydney

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 4, 2021)

York

K


----------



## Tish (Nov 5, 2021)

Kurri Kurri ( N.S.W.)

I


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2021)

Indonesia

A


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 5, 2021)

Albany

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 5, 2021)

Yemen

N


----------



## tinytn (Nov 5, 2021)

*Newark 

O*


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 5, 2021)

Kentucky

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2021)

Yaxley

Z


----------



## Tish (Nov 6, 2021)

Zara (N.S.W.)

A


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2021)

Arbroath

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 6, 2021)

Hartford

D


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 7, 2021)

Dartford

D


----------



## Tish (Nov 7, 2021)

Dungog ( N.S.W.)

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 7, 2021)

Guatemala

A


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 7, 2021)

Atlanta

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 7, 2021)

Americus

S


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2021)

Stockholm

M


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Nov 8, 2021)

Mauritius

S


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2021)

Southend

D


----------



## Tish (Nov 8, 2021)

Dubbo ( N.S.W.)

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 8, 2021)

Oakland

D


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 9, 2021)

Denton

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 9, 2021)

Nantucket

T


----------



## Tish (Nov 9, 2021)

Talong ( N.S.W.)

G


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 9, 2021)

Geneva

A


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 9, 2021)

Alaska

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 9, 2021)

Aspen

N


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 10, 2021)

Nicosia

A


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 10, 2021)

Amsterdam

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 10, 2021)

Malaysia

A


----------



## Tish (Nov 10, 2021)

Asia

A


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 11, 2021)

Allegheny  River

R


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2021)

Rome

E


----------



## Tish (Nov 11, 2021)

Redfern

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 11, 2021)

North Dakota

A


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 11, 2021)

Australia 

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 11, 2021)

Arkansas

S


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 12, 2021)

Slovakia

A


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 12, 2021)

Arizona

A


----------



## Tish (Nov 12, 2021)

Abba River

R


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2021)

Rothesay

Y


----------



## Tish (Nov 13, 2021)

Yarrangobilly Caves

S


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2021)

Seville

E


----------



## Tish (Nov 14, 2021)

Eden

N


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 14, 2021)

Nebraska


A


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2021)

Athens

S


----------



## Tish (Nov 15, 2021)

Sydney

Y


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 15, 2021)

Yukon 

N


----------



## tinytn (Nov 15, 2021)

*New York  (Yawk! ) 

K*


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 15, 2021)

Kenya

A


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2021)

Ardrossan

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 16, 2021)

Nairobi

I


----------



## Tish (Nov 16, 2021)

Iguana Creek


K


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2021)

Kingston

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 16, 2021)

Naperville

E


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2021)

Esher

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 16, 2021)

Roanoke

E


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2021)

Essex

X


----------



## Tish (Nov 17, 2021)

Xantippe

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 18, 2021)

Ellis Island

D


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2021)

Dunfermline

E


----------



## Tish (Nov 18, 2021)

East Maitland

D


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 18, 2021)

Duluth

H


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2021)

Holland

D


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 19, 2021)

Dallas

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 19, 2021)

Switzerland

D


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2021)

Dresden

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 19, 2021)

New Delhi

I


----------



## Tish (Nov 19, 2021)

Iguana Creek

K


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2021)

Kingston

N


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 19, 2021)

North  Dakota

A


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2021)

Alicante

E


----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2021)

Eaglefield

D


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2021)

Denmark

K


----------



## Tish (Nov 21, 2021)

Kakadu (Northern Territory)

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 21, 2021)

_Utica

A_


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2021)

Anchorage

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 22, 2021)

Eureka Springs

S


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2021)

Sherwood forest

T


----------



## Tish (Nov 22, 2021)

Taree

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 22, 2021)

Elkhart

T


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2021)

Truro

O


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Nov 23, 2021)

Oman

N


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 23, 2021)

Naples

S


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2021)

Scarborough

H


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 23, 2021)

Holland

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 23, 2021)

Dublin

N


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 23, 2021)

Newport

T


----------



## Tish (Nov 23, 2021)

Tarro

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 23, 2021)

Oxford

D


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2021)

Dartford

D


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 24, 2021)

Danbury

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 24, 2021)

York

K


----------



## Tish (Nov 24, 2021)

Kakadu (Northern Territory)

U


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2021)

Upminster

R


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 24, 2021)

Russia

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 24, 2021)

Arles

S


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2021)

Seattle

E


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 25, 2021)

Eagle  Pass

S


----------



## Tish (Nov 25, 2021)

South Australia

A


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2021)

Andalucia

A


----------



## Tish (Nov 26, 2021)

Amazon

N


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 26, 2021)

Nevada

A


----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2021)

Avalon

N


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 27, 2021)

Nigeria

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 27, 2021)

Arizona

A


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2021)

Athens

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 27, 2021)

Santiago

O


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2021)

Ostend

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 28, 2021)

Dusseldorf

F


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 28, 2021)

Falkland  Islands

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 28, 2021)

Sussex

X


----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2021)

Xmas Island

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 28, 2021)

Dunkirk

K


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2021)

Kentucky

Y


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 29, 2021)

Yuma

A


----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2021)

Abbotsham

M


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 29, 2021)

Mississippi

I


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2021)

Illinois

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 29, 2021)

Sioux Falls

S


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2021)

Swansea

A


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 30, 2021)

Alaska

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 30, 2021)

Aruba

A


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 30, 2021)

Alabama

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 30, 2021)

Antwerp

P


----------



## Tish (Nov 30, 2021)

Perth

H


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2021)

Helensburgh

H


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 1, 2021)

Houston

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 1, 2021)

Needles

S


----------



## Tish (Dec 1, 2021)

Sydney

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2021)

Yarmouth

H


----------



## Tish (Dec 2, 2021)

Holland

D


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2021)

Dunedin

N


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 2, 2021)

New Mexico

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 2, 2021)

Oaxaca

A


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 2, 2021)

Amarillo

O


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2021)

Orkney

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 3, 2021)

Yugoslavia

A


----------



## Tish (Dec 3, 2021)

Adamstown

N


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2021)

Newmarket

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 3, 2021)

Telluride

E


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2021)

Eastbourne

E


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 4, 2021)

Evanston

N


----------



## Tish (Dec 4, 2021)

North poll

L


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2021)

London

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 5, 2021)

New Guinea

A


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 5, 2021)

Alaska 


A


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2021)

Anderston

N


----------



## Tish (Dec 5, 2021)

Nagambie

E


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2021)

Egypt

T


----------



## Tish (Dec 6, 2021)

Talong 

G


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2021)

Glasgow

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 6, 2021)

Walla Walla

A


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 7, 2021)

Athens

S


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2021)

Sunderland

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 7, 2021)

Durham

M


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 7, 2021)

Montana

A


----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2021)

Abbey

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 7, 2021)

Yukon

N


----------



## tinytn (Dec 7, 2021)

*Nebraska *
A


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 7, 2021)

Akron

N


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2021)

Nasty ( a village near me ) 

Y


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 8, 2021)

Yuma

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 8, 2021)

Andover

R


----------



## Tish (Dec 8, 2021)

Redfern

N


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2021)

Newark

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 8, 2021)

Kingston

N


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 9, 2021)

Needles

S


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2021)

Swindon

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 9, 2021)

New Zealand

D


----------



## Tish (Dec 9, 2021)

Dungog (N.S.W.)


G


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 9, 2021)

Galveston

N


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2021)

New Guinea 

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 10, 2021)

Arkansas

S


----------



## Tish (Dec 10, 2021)

Salamander Bay

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2021)

Yaxley

Y


----------



## Ebony (Dec 12, 2021)

York.

K.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 12, 2021)

Kingston

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 12, 2021)

Nashville

E


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2021)

England

D


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 12, 2021)

Dover

R


----------



## Tish (Dec 12, 2021)

Railton (Tasmania)

N


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2021)

Niagara Falls 

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 13, 2021)

Springfield

D


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 13, 2021)

Denmark

K


----------



## Tish (Dec 13, 2021)

Kalgoorlie (Western Australia)

E


----------



## tinytn (Dec 13, 2021)

*Europe

F*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 13, 2021)

Ethiopia

A


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2021)

Arran

N


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 14, 2021)

Nuevo  Laredo

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 14, 2021)

Oslo

O


----------



## Tish (Dec 14, 2021)

Oakdale

E


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 14, 2021)

Everett

T


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2021)

Trent

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 14, 2021)

Trenton

N


----------



## Tish (Dec 15, 2021)

Nabiac (New South Wales)

C


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2021)

Canberra 

A


----------



## Tish (Dec 16, 2021)

Allendale

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 16, 2021)

Eau Claire

E


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2021)

Erskine

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 16, 2021)

Effingham

M


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 16, 2021)

Montana


A


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 16, 2021)

Athens

S


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 17, 2021)

Stanton

N


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2021)

Newbury

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 17, 2021)

Yukon

N


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2021)

Nicosia

A


----------



## Tish (Dec 17, 2021)

Abbotsbury

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 18, 2021)

Yarmouth

H


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2021)

Helensburgh

H


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 18, 2021)

Humble

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 18, 2021)

Elmhurst

T


----------



## Tish (Dec 18, 2021)

Talong ( N.S.W.)

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 18, 2021)

Guam

M


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2021)

Montrose

E


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Dec 19, 2021)

Egypt

T


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 19, 2021)

Tacoma

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 19, 2021)

Aspen

N


----------



## Tish (Dec 19, 2021)

Nannup (W.A.)

P


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 19, 2021)

Poland


D


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 19, 2021)

Dallas

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 19, 2021)

Syracuse

E


----------



## Repondering (Dec 19, 2021)

Edmonton

N


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 20, 2021)

Napa

A


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2021)

Australia

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 20, 2021)

Amsterdam

M


----------



## tinytn (Dec 20, 2021)

*Montana

A*


----------



## Tish (Dec 20, 2021)

Alberton

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 20, 2021)

Nashua

A


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2021)

Athens

S


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 21, 2021)

Summerville

E


----------



## Tish (Dec 21, 2021)

East Maitland

D


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 21, 2021)

Denton

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 21, 2021)

Nigeria

A


----------



## Repondering (Dec 21, 2021)

Alma Ata

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 21, 2021)

Antibes


S


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2021)

Scotland

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 22, 2021)

Dubai

I


----------



## Tish (Dec 22, 2021)

Ilarwill

L


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2021)

Liverpool

L


----------



## Repondering (Dec 22, 2021)

*Lagos

S*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 22, 2021)

*Kentucky 

Y*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 23, 2021)

Yalta

A


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 23, 2021)

Alps

S


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2021)

Switzerland

D


----------



## Tish (Dec 23, 2021)

Denmark

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 23, 2021)

Kent

T


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 23, 2021)

Toledo

O


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2021)

Orpington

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 23, 2021)

Niger

R


----------



## Tish (Dec 24, 2021)

Romania

S


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2021)

Sweden

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 24, 2021)

Nantucket

T


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2021)

Truro

O


----------



## Tish (Dec 25, 2021)

Oslo

P


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 26, 2021)

Perth

H


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 26, 2021)

Houston

N


----------



## Tish (Dec 26, 2021)

Norway

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 26, 2021)

Yangtze

E


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 26, 2021)

El  Paso

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 26, 2021)

Oxnard

D


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2021)

Denver

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 27, 2021)

Rancho Mirage

E


----------



## Tish (Dec 27, 2021)

East Gippsland

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 27, 2021)

Durango

O


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 27, 2021)

Orlando

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 28, 2021)

Oklahoma

A


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2021)

Aberdeen

N


----------



## Tish (Dec 28, 2021)

Neath

H


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 28, 2021)

Hudson    Bay

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2021)

York

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 28, 2021)

Kalamazoo

O


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2021)

Orange County

P


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 29, 2021)

Yuma

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 29, 2021)

Alameda

A


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2021)

Anstruther

R


----------



## Tish (Dec 29, 2021)

Raglan (Vic)

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 29, 2021)

New Orleans

S


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2021)

Sydney

Y


----------



## Tish (Dec 30, 2021)

Yass (N.S.W.)

S


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2021)

Stockholm

M


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 31, 2021)

Munich

N


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 31, 2021)

H.. Hackensack

K


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2021)

Kingston

N


----------



## Tish (Dec 31, 2021)

Neath

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 31, 2021)

Helsinki

I


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2022)

Ireland

D


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 1, 2022)

Denver

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 1, 2022)

Rhinebeck

K


----------



## Tish (Jan 1, 2022)

Kakadu (N.T.)

U


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 2, 2022)

Uvalde

E


----------



## tinytn (Jan 2, 2022)

Ethiopia 

A


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2022)

Andalucia

A


----------



## Tish (Jan 2, 2022)

Abercrombie Ridge

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 2, 2022)

Exeter

R


----------



## Repondering (Jan 2, 2022)

Rawalpindi 

I


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2022)

Iran

N


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 3, 2022)

Naples

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 3, 2022)

Saskatoon

N


----------



## Tish (Jan 3, 2022)

Nowra (N.S.W.)


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 4, 2022)

Antilles

S


----------



## Tish (Jan 4, 2022)

Sydney (N.S.W.)

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2022)

Yarmouth

H


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 4, 2022)

Harlem

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 4, 2022)

Manhattan

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2022)

Naples

S


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 5, 2022)

Summerville

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 5, 2022)

Estes Park

K


----------



## Tish (Jan 5, 2022)

Kurri Kurri (N.S.W.)

L


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 5, 2022)

I  ---  Iowa

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 5, 2022)

Abilene

E


----------



## Tish (Jan 6, 2022)

Eaglehawk Neck (Tas)

K


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2022)

Kensington

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 6, 2022)

Niagara Falls

S


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2022)

Switzerland

D


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 7, 2022)

Diamond  Head

D


----------



## Tish (Jan 7, 2022)

Heath

H


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 8, 2022)

Hialeah

H


----------



## Tish (Jan 8, 2022)

Hackham (S. A.)

M


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 8, 2022)

Middlesbrough

N


----------



## Tish (Jan 9, 2022)

Nambour

O


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 9, 2022)

sorry my mistake back there ^^^ it should have been an H not an N

I''ll continue with O.. tho'...

*Ottawa..

A*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 9, 2022)

Anchorage

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 9, 2022)

Adriatic

C


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 10, 2022)

Cardiff
F


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 10, 2022)

Falklands

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 10, 2022)

St. Moritz

Z


----------



## Tish (Jan 10, 2022)

Zanthus ( W.A.)

S


----------



## Repondering (Jan 10, 2022)

Sevastopol 

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 10, 2022)

Lisbon

N


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 10, 2022)

Nova Scotia

A


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2022)

Athens

S


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 11, 2022)

South Bend

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 11, 2022)

Dubuque

D


----------



## Tish (Jan 11, 2022)

Dubbo ( N.S.W.)

O


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2022)

Orpington

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 11, 2022)

Newfoundland

D


----------



## Tish (Jan 12, 2022)

Dungog ( N.S.W.)

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 13, 2022)

Grenada

A


----------



## Tish (Jan 13, 2022)

Adelaide 

E


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2022)

Essex

X


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 13, 2022)

Xenia

A


----------



## Rich29 (Jan 13, 2022)

Albany

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 13, 2022)

Yosemite

E


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2022)

Edinburgh

H


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 14, 2022)

Huntsville

E


----------



## Tish (Jan 14, 2022)

Eaglehawk

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 14, 2022)

Kingston

N


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 15, 2022)

Northridge

E


----------



## Tish (Jan 15, 2022)

Eden

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 15, 2022)

Norway

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 15, 2022)

Ypsilanti


I


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2022)

Ireland

D


----------



## Tish (Jan 16, 2022)

Denmark

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 16, 2022)

Kalamazoo

O


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 16, 2022)

Oklahoma

A


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 16, 2022)

Alaska 


A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 17, 2022)

Arles

S


----------



## Tish (Jan 17, 2022)

Smithfield

D


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 17, 2022)

Dodge   City

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2022)

Yemen

N


----------



## Tish (Jan 18, 2022)

Newtown

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 18, 2022)

Nairobi

I


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 18, 2022)

Iowa

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 18, 2022)

Aspen

N


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 19, 2022)

Nice

E


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 19, 2022)

England

D


----------



## Tish (Jan 19, 2022)

Dungog (N.S.W.)


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 19, 2022)

Genoa

A


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2022)

Arran

N


----------



## Tish (Jan 20, 2022)

Nannup (W. A.)

P


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2022)

Pollok

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 20, 2022)

Kazakhstan

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 21, 2022)

Nottingham

M


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 21, 2022)

Morocco

O


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 21, 2022)

Ohio

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 21, 2022)

Oaxaca

A


----------



## Tish (Jan 21, 2022)

Aarons Pass

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 21, 2022)

Saigon

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2022)

Norway

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 22, 2022)

Yuki

I


----------



## Tish (Jan 22, 2022)

Icy Creek

K


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 22, 2022)

India

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 22, 2022)

^^^ word must start with last letter of prior word

Kuala Lumpur

R


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 23, 2022)

Romford

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 23, 2022)

_Djibouti

I_


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 23, 2022)

Iran

N


----------



## Tish (Jan 23, 2022)

Netherlands

S


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 24, 2022)

Salt Lake  City

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 24, 2022)

York 

K


----------



## Tish (Jan 24, 2022)

Kanmantoo (S.A.)

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 24, 2022)

Oman

N


----------



## Autumn72 (Jan 24, 2022)

New England

D


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 25, 2022)

Dundee

E


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 25, 2022)

Evanston

N


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 25, 2022)

Nevada

A


----------



## Tish (Jan 25, 2022)

Australia

A


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 26, 2022)

Arbroath

H


----------



## Tish (Jan 26, 2022)

Heathcott

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 26, 2022)

Turkistan

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 27, 2022)

Nairobi

I


----------



## Tish (Jan 27, 2022)

India

A


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 27, 2022)

Akron

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 27, 2022)

Nottingham

M


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 28, 2022)

Malibu

U


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2022)

Uddingston

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 28, 2022)

Niles

S


----------



## Tish (Jan 28, 2022)

Sydney

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 28, 2022)

Yuma

A


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 29, 2022)

Alicante

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 29, 2022)

Elizabeth

H


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 29, 2022)

Helensburgh

H


----------



## Tish (Jan 29, 2022)

Heathrow

W


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 29, 2022)

Warwick

K


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 30, 2022)

Kirkland

D


----------



## Tish (Jan 30, 2022)

Dunkirk

K


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2022)

Kelso

O


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 31, 2022)

Ohio

O


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2022)

Orpington

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 31, 2022)

Nancy

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2022)

Yarmouth

H


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 31, 2022)

Hamden

N


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 31, 2022)

North Carolina

A


----------



## Tish (Jan 31, 2022)

Agnes

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 31, 2022)

Slovakia

A


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 31, 2022)

Aberdeen

N


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jan 31, 2022)

Norway

Y


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 1, 2022)

Yorba  Linda

A


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2022)

Antigua

A


----------



## Tish (Feb 1, 2022)

Abbotsford

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 1, 2022)

Dallas

S


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 2, 2022)

Shetland

D


----------



## Tish (Feb 2, 2022)

Denmark

K


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 3, 2022)

Kingston

N


----------



## Tish (Feb 3, 2022)

Newell Beach (Queensland)

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 3, 2022)

Haifa

A


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 3, 2022)

Anchorage

E


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2022)

Essex

X


----------



## Tish (Feb 4, 2022)

Xantippe (W.A.)

E


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2022)

Egypt

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 5, 2022)

Tripoli

I


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2022)

Istanbul

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 5, 2022)

Lahore

E


----------



## Tish (Feb 5, 2022)

England

D


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 6, 2022)

Denmark

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 6, 2022)

Kabul

L


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 6, 2022)

Lakewood

D


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 6, 2022)

Denmark

K


----------



## Tish (Feb 6, 2022)

Kiama 

A


----------



## Jace (Feb 6, 2022)

Afghanistan


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 7, 2022)

Norway

Y


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 7, 2022)

Yosemite Nat'l  Park

K


----------



## Jace (Feb 7, 2022)

Kenya 

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 7, 2022)

Arkansas

S


----------



## Jace (Feb 7, 2022)

San Francisco 

O


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 7, 2022)

Oklahoma

A


----------



## Tish (Feb 7, 2022)

Abidjan

N


----------



## Jace (Feb 7, 2022)

Norfolk 

K


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2022)

Kentucky

Y


----------



## Jace (Feb 8, 2022)

Yeadon


N


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 8, 2022)

Nice

E


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 8, 2022)

Ecuador

R


----------



## Jace (Feb 8, 2022)

Raleigh


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2022)

Helsinki

I


----------



## Jace (Feb 8, 2022)

Inverness 

J


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2022)

S

Switzerland

D


----------



## Jace (Feb 8, 2022)

Dudley 

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 8, 2022)

York

K


----------



## Tish (Feb 8, 2022)

Kalgoorlie (W.A.)


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 9, 2022)

Edmonton

N


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2022)

Nottingham

M


----------



## Tish (Feb 10, 2022)

Morpeth (N.S.W.)

H


----------



## Repondering (Feb 10, 2022)

Helsinki

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 10, 2022)

Innsbruck

K


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 11, 2022)

Kos

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 11, 2022)

Singapore

E


----------



## Tish (Feb 11, 2022)

Eaglehawk ( N.S.W.)


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2022)

Kelso

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 12, 2022)

Orange

E


----------



## Tish (Feb 12, 2022)

Eastern Creek

K


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 12, 2022)

Kileen

N


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 12, 2022)

New South Wales

S


----------



## Repondering (Feb 12, 2022)

Salzburg

G


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2022)

Glasgow

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 13, 2022)

Warsaw

W


----------



## Tish (Feb 13, 2022)

Wollongong

G


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 13, 2022)

Gibraltar

R


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2022)

Rhodes

S


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 13, 2022)

San Tropez

Z


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 14, 2022)

Zanzibar

R


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 14, 2022)

Rio de Janeiro

O


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 14, 2022)

Oberlin

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 14, 2022)

Nantucket

T


----------



## Tish (Feb 14, 2022)

Neath

H


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 15, 2022)

Helena

A


----------



## Tish (Feb 15, 2022)

Austria

A


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 15, 2022)

Africa

A


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2022)

Athens

S


----------



## Tish (Feb 16, 2022)

Syria

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 16, 2022)

Antioch

H


----------



## Tish (Feb 17, 2022)

Hong Kong

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 17, 2022)

Greenwich

H


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 18, 2022)

Haifa

A


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 18, 2022)

Ardrossan

N


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 18, 2022)

Northridge

E


----------



## Tish (Feb 18, 2022)

England

D


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2022)

Delft

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 19, 2022)

Thanos

S


----------



## Tish (Feb 19, 2022)

Salamander Bay (N.S.W.)

Y


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 19, 2022)

Youngstown

N


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2022)

Norwich

H


----------



## Tish (Feb 20, 2022)

Hadspen (Tas)

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 20, 2022)

Nome

E


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2022)

Esher

R


----------



## Tish (Feb 21, 2022)

Redfern

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 22, 2022)

Nepal

L


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2022)

Liverpool

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 22, 2022)

Lagos

S


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2022)

Sheffield

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 23, 2022)

Damascus

S


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2022)

Sicily

Y


----------



## Tish (Feb 23, 2022)

Yass ( N.S.W.)

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 24, 2022)

Syracuse

E


----------



## Tish (Feb 24, 2022)

Eaglehawk (Vic)

K


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2022)

Kenya

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 24, 2022)

Adirondacks

S


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2022)

Spalding

G


----------



## Tish (Feb 25, 2022)

Geelong (Vic)

G


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2022)

Grantham

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 25, 2022)

Monte Carlo

O


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 25, 2022)

Overland Corner (South Australia)

R


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2022)

Rothesay

Y


----------



## Tish (Feb 26, 2022)

Yemen

N


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 26, 2022)

Nebraska

A


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2022)

Athens

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 27, 2022)

Santa Cruz

Z


----------



## Tish (Feb 27, 2022)

Zimbabwe

A


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2022)

E

Eastbourne

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 27, 2022)

Erie

E


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2022)

Elsenham

M


----------



## Tish (Feb 28, 2022)

Melbourne

E


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2022)

Esher

R


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 1, 2022)

Rwanda

A


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2022)

Airdrie

E


----------



## Tish (Mar 1, 2022)

Eton

F


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2022)

Fulham

M


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 2, 2022)

Madison

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 2, 2022)

Nassau

U


----------



## Tish (Mar 2, 2022)

Ugar Island

D


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 3, 2022)

Dresden

N


----------



## Tish (Mar 3, 2022)

Nambucca Heads ( N.S.W.)

S


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 3, 2022)

Swaziland

D


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 3, 2022)

Denmark

K


----------



## RubyK (Mar 3, 2022)

Kansas

S


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2022)

Swansea

A


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 4, 2022)

Algiers

S


----------



## Tish (Mar 4, 2022)

Sydney

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2022)

Yaxley

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 5, 2022)

Yonkers

S


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2022)

Spain

N


----------



## Tish (Mar 5, 2022)

Netherlands

S


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 6, 2022)

Sudan

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 6, 2022)

Nicosia

A


----------



## Tish (Mar 6, 2022)

Abbey

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 7, 2022)

York

K


----------



## Tish (Mar 7, 2022)

Kent

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 7, 2022)

Tucson

N


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2022)

Nottingham

M


----------



## Tish (Mar 8, 2022)

Maitland

D


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2022)

Darwin 

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 9, 2022)

Nantes

S


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2022)

Switzerland

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 9, 2022)

Dunkirk

K


----------



## Tish (Mar 9, 2022)

Kiama

A


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2022)

Adelaide

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 10, 2022)

East Timor

R


----------



## Tish (Mar 10, 2022)

Radcliff

F


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 11, 2022)

Florence

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 11, 2022)

Edmonton

N


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 11, 2022)

Netherlands  

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 11, 2022)

Sierra Madre

E


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2022)

Eastbourne

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 13, 2022)

Estonia

A


----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2022)

Arlington

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 14, 2022)

Natchez

Z


----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2022)

Zetland

D


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 14, 2022)

Davenport

T


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2022)

Truro

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 15, 2022)

Odessa

P


----------



## Tish (Mar 15, 2022)

Aspin

N


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2022)

Norway

Y


----------



## Tish (Mar 16, 2022)

Yemin

N


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2022)

Nicosia

A


----------



## Repondering (Mar 16, 2022)

Azerbaijan 

N


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2022)

Nancy ( France)

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 16, 2022)

Yunfu

U


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2022)

Uddingston

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 17, 2022)

Naples

S


----------



## Tish (Mar 17, 2022)

Sydney

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 17, 2022)

Yakima

A


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 18, 2022)

Aberdeen

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 18, 2022)

_North Korea

A_


----------



## Tish (Mar 18, 2022)

Africa

A


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 19, 2022)

Albuquerque

E


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 19, 2022)

Eagle  Pass

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 19, 2022)

_*Stuyvesant

T*_


----------



## Tish (Mar 19, 2022)

Tahmor

R


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 19, 2022)

Rhodes

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 19, 2022)

*Serbia

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2022)

Arbroath

H


----------



## Tish (Mar 20, 2022)

Hadspen (Tas)

N


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2022)

Nigeria

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 20, 2022)

_Annapolis_

S


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 20, 2022)

Summerville

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 20, 2022)

*Elbe

E*


----------



## Tish (Mar 21, 2022)

Eaglefield

D


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2022)

Dunfermline

E


----------



## Repondering (Mar 21, 2022)

Exeter

R


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 22, 2022)

Romford

D


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 22, 2022)

Denver

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 22, 2022)

Raleigh


H


----------



## Tish (Mar 22, 2022)

Houston

N


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 22, 2022)

Northumberland

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 22, 2022)

Dubai

I


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 23, 2022)

Iran

N


----------



## Tish (Mar 23, 2022)

Nuremberg

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 23, 2022)

Gobi

I


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 24, 2022)

Ireland

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 24, 2022)

Derbyshire

E


----------



## Tish (Mar 24, 2022)

Edmonton

N


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 24, 2022)

Nepal

L


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 25, 2022)

Liverpool

L


----------



## Tish (Mar 25, 2022)

Leeds

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 25, 2022)

San Mateo

O


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 25, 2022)

Orpington

N


----------



## Repondering (Mar 25, 2022)

Nagoya 

A


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2022)

Auckland

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 26, 2022)

Dallas

S


----------



## Tish (Mar 26, 2022)

Sydney

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 26, 2022)

Yangtze

E


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 26, 2022)

Eritrea

A


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2022)

Austria

A


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 27, 2022)

Akrotiri

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 27, 2022)

Israel

L


----------



## Tish (Mar 27, 2022)

Liverpool

L


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2022)

London

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 28, 2022)

Nampa

A


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 28, 2022)

Arran

N


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 28, 2022)

New York

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 28, 2022)

Kabul

L


----------



## Tish (Mar 28, 2022)

Liverpool

L


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 28, 2022)

Leeds

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 28, 2022)

Slovakia

A


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2022)

Arbroath

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 29, 2022)

Hilo

O


----------



## Tish (Mar 29, 2022)

Oslo

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 29, 2022)

Oaxaca

A


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2022)

Arden

N


----------



## Tish (Mar 30, 2022)

Northern Territory

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2022)

Yaxley

Y


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 31, 2022)

Yucatán

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 31, 2022)

Namibia

A


----------



## Tish (Mar 31, 2022)

Austin

N


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 1, 2022)

Nova  Scotia

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 1, 2022)

Antigua

A


----------



## Tish (Apr 1, 2022)

Abidjan

N


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 2, 2022)

New York

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 3, 2022)

Kathmandu

U


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 3, 2022)

*Utica

A*


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 3, 2022)

Nice to see you back again @Citygirl   ... hope you are doing well

Akron

N


----------



## Tish (Apr 3, 2022)

Netherlands

S


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2022)

Spain

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 4, 2022)

Norway

Y


----------



## Tish (Apr 4, 2022)

Yass ( N.S.W.)

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 4, 2022)

Saskatoon

N


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 5, 2022)

Nairn

N


----------



## Tish (Apr 5, 2022)

Nambucca heads

S


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 6, 2022)

Slovakia

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 6, 2022)

Anchorage

E


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 7, 2022)

Easter Island

D


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 7, 2022)

Thanks, @ Bonnie. My husband passed away in Dec. but has taken me a while to get settled. I am now in Assisted Living and slowly getting back to normal.​​


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 7, 2022)

Durban

N


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 7, 2022)

Citygirl said:


> Thanks, @ Bonnie. My husband passed away in Dec. but has taken me a while to get settled. I am now in Assisted Living and slowly getting back to normal.​​


oooh CG... I'm so sorry for the loss of your husband so recently... .. how are you finding being in an assisted living situation?.. Clearly you must have needed to be there after your husband died, but are you settling in ? ((hugs))


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 7, 2022)

Nice

E


----------



## Tish (Apr 7, 2022)

Eaglefield

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 8, 2022)

Durango

O


----------



## Tish (Apr 8, 2022)

Oakbank 

K


----------



## tinytn (Apr 8, 2022)

Kalamazoo 

L


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 8, 2022)

O

Orpington

N


----------



## tinytn (Apr 8, 2022)

Newark 

K


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 9, 2022)

Kingston

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 9, 2022)

New Mexico

O


----------



## tinytn (Apr 9, 2022)

Oklahoma 

A


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 9, 2022)

Athens

S


----------



## Tish (Apr 9, 2022)

Sydney

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 9, 2022)

Yukon

N


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 10, 2022)

Nottingham

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 10, 2022)

Montserrat

T


----------



## Tish (Apr 10, 2022)

Talon (N.S.W.)

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 10, 2022)

New Haven

N


----------



## tinytn (Apr 10, 2022)

Newark

K


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 11, 2022)

Kenya

A


----------



## Tish (Apr 11, 2022)

Austin

N


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2022)

Norfolk

K


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 12, 2022)

Kileen

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 12, 2022)

North Korea

A


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2022)

America

A


----------



## Tish (Apr 12, 2022)

Austria

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 12, 2022)

Austin

N


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2022)

Newark

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 13, 2022)

Knoxville

E


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2022)

Eastbourne

E


----------



## Tish (Apr 13, 2022)

Eden

F


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 14, 2022)

Fife

E


----------



## Tish (Apr 14, 2022)

Elizabeth ( S.A. )

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 14, 2022)

Hanoi

I


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 15, 2022)

Iceland

D


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2022)

Dartford

D


----------



## Tish (Apr 15, 2022)

Dubbo

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 15, 2022)

Oman

N


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2022)

Nevada

A


----------



## Tish (Apr 16, 2022)

Amsterdam

M


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2022)

Mansfield

D


----------



## Tish (Apr 17, 2022)

Dampier (W.A.)

R


----------



## tinytn (Apr 17, 2022)

Round Lake, Ill.

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 18, 2022)

E

Estonia

A


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2022)

Alicante

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 18, 2022)

Elmira

A


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2022)

Achill Sound 

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 18, 2022)

Donbas

S


----------



## Tish (Apr 18, 2022)

Syria

A


----------



## tinytn (Apr 18, 2022)

Antarctica

B


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 19, 2022)

A

Abernethy

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 19, 2022)

Yangtze

E


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 19, 2022)

England

D


----------



## Tish (Apr 19, 2022)

Denmark

K


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 19, 2022)

Kyoto

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 19, 2022)

Oregon

N


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2022)

Norwich

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 20, 2022)

Hannibal

L


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2022)

Loch Lomond

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 20, 2022)

Darfur

R


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2022)

Ross and Cromarty

Y


----------



## Tish (Apr 20, 2022)

Yass (N.S.W.)

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 21, 2022)

Sudan

N


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 21, 2022)

North Pole

E


----------



## Tish (Apr 21, 2022)

Eden

N


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2022)

Neath

H


----------



## tinytn (Apr 22, 2022)

Hot Springs, Arkansas

I


----------



## Tish (Apr 22, 2022)

Serbia

A


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2022)

Adelaide

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 22, 2022)

Ethiopia

A


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 22, 2022)

Australia 

A


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2022)

Aberdeen

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 23, 2022)

Northumbria

A


----------



## Tish (Apr 23, 2022)

Austria

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 23, 2022)

Alberta

A


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 24, 2022)

Alps

S


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2022)

Seville

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 24, 2022)

Eastwick

K


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2022)

Kelso

O


----------



## tinytn (Apr 24, 2022)

Orlando

P


----------



## Tish (Apr 24, 2022)

Orange (N.S.W.)

E


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 24, 2022)

Edmonton

N


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 25, 2022)

*New Zealand

D*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2022)

Dunkirk

K


----------



## tinytn (Apr 25, 2022)

Kalamazoo

O


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2022)

Ontario

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 25, 2022)

*O*

Oshkosh

H


----------



## Tish (Apr 25, 2022)

Hobart

T


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 27, 2022)

Truro

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 27, 2022)

Ohio

O


----------



## Tish (Apr 27, 2022)

O'sullivan Beach

H


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 27, 2022)

*Haiti

I*


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 28, 2022)

Italy

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 28, 2022)

Yarmouth 

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 28, 2022)

Hamilton

N


----------



## GoneFishin (Apr 28, 2022)

Nunavut

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 28, 2022)

Tehran

N


----------



## Tish (Apr 28, 2022)

Nowra

A


----------



## tinytn (Apr 28, 2022)

America

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 28, 2022)

^^^last letter 1st

A

Albania

A


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2022)

Athens

S


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 29, 2022)

Seal  Beach

H


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2022)

Holloway

Y


----------



## Tish (Apr 29, 2022)

Yemen

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 29, 2022)

Nassau

U


----------



## Tish (Apr 30, 2022)

Uluru

U


----------



## tinytn (Apr 30, 2022)

Ukraine

E


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 30, 2022)

El Salvador 

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 30, 2022)

Rome

E


----------



## JustBonee (May 1, 2022)

El Paso

O


----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2022)

Orpington

N


----------



## Tish (May 1, 2022)

Netherlands

S


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2022)

Stranraer

R


----------



## JustBonee (May 2, 2022)

Roanoke

E


----------



## Pink Biz (May 2, 2022)

Eureka Springs

S


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2022)

Shetland

D


----------



## Tish (May 2, 2022)

Dungog 

G


----------



## JustBonee (May 3, 2022)

Galveston

N


----------



## Citygirl (May 3, 2022)

*Newark

K*


----------



## hollydolly (May 3, 2022)

Kingston

N


----------



## tinytn (May 3, 2022)

Nantucket

O


----------



## Tish (May 3, 2022)

Oberon

N


----------



## Pink Biz (May 3, 2022)

Nashua

A


----------



## Citygirl (May 3, 2022)

Atlanta

A


----------



## Pink Biz (May 3, 2022)

Arkansas

S


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2022)

Switzerland

D


----------



## GoneFishin (May 4, 2022)

Denmark

K


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2022)

Kenya

A


----------



## GoneFishin (May 4, 2022)

Arctic

C


----------



## JustBonee (May 4, 2022)

Canada

A


----------



## GoneFishin (May 4, 2022)

Anchorage

E


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2022)

Essex

X


----------



## Citygirl (May 4, 2022)

*X  
Y Youngstown

Z/A*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 4, 2022)

*N*

Nairobi

I


----------



## tinytn (May 4, 2022)

India

A


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2022)

Ascot

T


----------



## GoneFishin (May 4, 2022)

Toronto

O


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2022)

Orpington

N


----------



## Citygirl (May 4, 2022)

New York

K


----------



## Pink Biz (May 4, 2022)

*Khartoum

M*


----------



## Tish (May 4, 2022)

Melbourne

E


----------



## Citygirl (May 4, 2022)

*Erie

E*


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2022)

Edinburgh

H


----------



## GoneFishin (May 5, 2022)

Hamilton

N


----------



## Pink Biz (May 5, 2022)

New Guinea

A


----------



## Sassycakes (May 5, 2022)

Alabama  

A


----------



## tinytn (May 5, 2022)

Atlanta


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2022)

Aston

N


----------



## Tish (May 5, 2022)

Newark

K


----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2022)

Knotty Ash 

H


----------



## Pink Biz (May 6, 2022)

Hoboken

N


----------



## Citygirl (May 6, 2022)

*North Carolina

A*


----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2022)

Austria

A


----------



## Tish (May 6, 2022)

Abidjan

N


----------



## Pink Biz (May 6, 2022)

_North Carolina

A_


----------



## hollydolly (May 7, 2022)

Alton

N


----------



## GoneFishin (May 7, 2022)

Nigeria

A


----------



## hollydolly (May 7, 2022)

Arctic

C


----------



## Tish (May 7, 2022)

Canberra

A


----------



## Pink Biz (May 7, 2022)

_Antioch

H_


----------



## tinytn (May 7, 2022)

^^^ My home town

Hollywood

D


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2022)

Dresden

N


----------



## Citygirl (May 8, 2022)

*Nebraska

A*


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2022)

Ardrossan

N


----------



## Pink Biz (May 8, 2022)

Nicosia

A


----------



## JustBonee (May 8, 2022)

Alaska

A


----------



## Tish (May 8, 2022)

Abbotsford

D


----------



## tinytn (May 8, 2022)

Delaware

E


----------



## Sassycakes (May 8, 2022)

England

D


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2022)

Dunoon

N


----------



## GoneFishin (May 9, 2022)

Newfoundland

D


----------



## Pink Biz (May 9, 2022)

Delhi

I


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2022)

Ireland

D


----------



## tinytn (May 9, 2022)

Daytona 

A


----------



## Pink Biz (May 9, 2022)

Abilene

E


----------



## Citygirl (May 9, 2022)

*Erie

E*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 9, 2022)

Euphrates

S


----------



## Tish (May 9, 2022)

Sydney

Y


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2022)

Yaxley

Y


----------



## Tish (May 10, 2022)

Yass

S


----------



## Pink Biz (May 10, 2022)

St. Ives

S


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2022)

Scarborough

H


----------



## JustBonee (May 11, 2022)

Hammond

D


----------



## Pink Biz (May 11, 2022)

Duluth

H


----------



## Citygirl (May 11, 2022)

*Houston

N*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 11, 2022)

New Mexico

O


----------



## tinytn (May 11, 2022)

*Oregon *

P


----------



## Pink Biz (May 11, 2022)

*N

Nancy

Y*


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2022)

York

K


----------



## GoneFishin (May 11, 2022)

Kent

T


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2022)

Telford

D


----------



## Tish (May 11, 2022)

Dubbo

O


----------



## Citygirl (May 11, 2022)

*Ohio River

R*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 11, 2022)

Rome

E


----------



## tinytn (May 11, 2022)

*Egypt 

F*


----------



## GoneFishin (May 12, 2022)

Toronto

O


----------



## JustBonee (May 12, 2022)

Oakland

D


----------



## GoneFishin (May 12, 2022)

Detroit

T


----------



## hollydolly (May 12, 2022)

Taunton

N


----------



## GoneFishin (May 12, 2022)

New Brunswick

K


----------



## hollydolly (May 12, 2022)

Kentucky

Y


----------



## Tish (May 12, 2022)

Young

G


----------



## GoneFishin (May 12, 2022)

Georgia

A


----------



## hollydolly (May 13, 2022)

Anstruther

R


----------



## GoneFishin (May 13, 2022)

Resolute Bay

Y


----------



## hollydolly (May 13, 2022)

York

K


----------



## Pink Biz (May 13, 2022)

Kodiak

K


----------



## GoneFishin (May 13, 2022)

Kentucky

Y


----------



## Tish (May 13, 2022)

Yass

S


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2022)

Stamford

D


----------



## GoneFishin (May 14, 2022)

Denmark

K


----------



## JustBonee (May 14, 2022)

Kokomo

O


----------



## GoneFishin (May 14, 2022)

Ottawa

A


----------



## Pink Biz (May 14, 2022)

Annapolis

S


----------



## GoneFishin (May 14, 2022)

Smithville

E


----------



## Sassycakes (May 14, 2022)

Egypt  


T


----------



## Tish (May 14, 2022)

Toronto

O


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2022)

Ontario

O


----------



## GoneFishin (May 14, 2022)

Ottawa

A


----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2022)

Andalucia

A


----------



## Tish (May 15, 2022)

Australia

A


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2022)

Arran

N


----------



## GoneFishin (May 16, 2022)

Nova Scotia

A


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2022)

Anstruther

R


----------



## JustBonee (May 16, 2022)

Reno

O


----------



## GoneFishin (May 16, 2022)

Oregon

N


----------



## Citygirl (May 16, 2022)

*New Jersey

Y*


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2022)

Yellowstone

E


----------



## tinytn (May 16, 2022)

*Etheridge

F *


----------



## GoneFishin (May 16, 2022)

Enid

D


----------



## Pink Biz (May 16, 2022)

Durham

M


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2022)

Mansfield

D


----------



## Pink Biz (May 16, 2022)

Danube

E


----------



## GoneFishin (May 16, 2022)

Erie

E


----------



## Tish (May 16, 2022)

Edinburgh

H


----------



## Pink Biz (May 16, 2022)

Hammond

D


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2022)

Dundee

E


----------



## Pink Biz (May 17, 2022)

Estonia

A


----------



## Tish (May 17, 2022)

Austria

A


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2022)

Annan

N


----------



## GoneFishin (May 18, 2022)

Newfoundland

D


----------



## Pink Biz (May 18, 2022)

Darfur

R


----------



## tinytn (May 18, 2022)

Romania 

A


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2022)

Argentina

A


----------



## Citygirl (May 18, 2022)

*The Alps

S*


----------



## tinytn (May 18, 2022)

*Switzerland*

*D*


----------



## Tish (May 18, 2022)

Denmark

K


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2022)

Kingston

N


----------



## Pink Biz (May 19, 2022)

Nice

E


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2022)

Egypt

T


----------



## Citygirl (May 19, 2022)

*Tennessee

E*


----------



## Tish (May 19, 2022)

East-Maitland

D


----------



## Pink Biz (May 19, 2022)

Devon

N


----------



## hollydolly (May 20, 2022)

Northumberland

D


----------



## GoneFishin (May 20, 2022)

Denmark

E


----------



## Pink Biz (May 20, 2022)

K

Kathmandu

U


----------



## Citygirl (May 20, 2022)

*Uganda

A*


----------



## GoneFishin (May 20, 2022)

Athabasca

A


----------



## Citygirl (May 20, 2022)

*Athens

S*


----------



## GoneFishin (May 20, 2022)

St. Davids

S


----------



## tinytn (May 20, 2022)

Scotland

T


----------



## Tish (May 20, 2022)

Tahmoor ( N.S.W)

R


----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2022)

Rhodes

S


----------



## tinytn (May 21, 2022)

Savannah

T


----------



## Pink Biz (May 21, 2022)

*H*

Havana

A


----------



## Tish (May 21, 2022)

Albany

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (May 21, 2022)

Yuma

A


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2022)

Arbroath

H


----------



## Citygirl (May 22, 2022)

*Harrisburg

G*


----------



## JustBonee (May 22, 2022)

Garden  City

Y


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2022)

Yaxley

Y


----------



## Tish (May 22, 2022)

Young (N.S.W.)

G


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2022)

Grangemouth

H


----------



## Citygirl (May 23, 2022)

*Hudson

I*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 23, 2022)

*N

Napa

A*


----------



## JustBonee (May 23, 2022)

Amazon

N


----------



## Tish (May 23, 2022)

Neath

H


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2022)

Harwich

H


----------



## JustBonee (May 24, 2022)

Hawaii
I


----------



## Pink Biz (May 24, 2022)

Ipswich

H


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2022)

Helensburgh

H


----------



## JustBonee (May 24, 2022)

Houston

N


----------



## tinytn (May 24, 2022)

*Norway

Y*


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2022)

Yorkshire

E


----------



## Pink Biz (May 24, 2022)

Evansville

E


----------



## Tish (May 24, 2022)

Eaglehawk

K


----------



## Pink Biz (May 24, 2022)

Kansas

S


----------



## Owlivia (May 24, 2022)

Somerset

T


----------



## Furryanimal (May 25, 2022)

Tonypandy
y


----------



## Pink Biz (May 25, 2022)

York

K


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2022)

Kelso

O


----------



## Citygirl (May 25, 2022)

*Ocean City

Y*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 25, 2022)

Yukon

N


----------



## GoneFishin (May 25, 2022)

New Brunswick

K


----------



## tinytn (May 25, 2022)

*Kansas*

*L*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 25, 2022)

S

Syracuse

E


----------



## Tish (May 25, 2022)

Eden

N


----------



## hollydolly (May 26, 2022)

Norway

Y


----------



## JustBonee (May 26, 2022)

Yuma

A


----------



## Pink Biz (May 26, 2022)

Alsace

E


----------



## tinytn (May 26, 2022)

*Evanston*

N


----------



## Citygirl (May 26, 2022)

*North Carolina

A*


----------



## hollydolly (May 26, 2022)

Aberdeen

N


----------



## Citygirl (May 26, 2022)

*Nebraska

A*


----------



## Tish (May 26, 2022)

Ashgabat

T


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2022)

Tampa

A


----------



## Tish (May 27, 2022)

Arizona

A


----------



## Pink Biz (May 27, 2022)

Albania

A


----------



## Tish (May 28, 2022)

Albany

Y


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2022)

York

K


----------



## Lavinia (May 29, 2022)

Knossos

S


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2022)

Stornoway 

Y


----------



## Tish (May 29, 2022)

Yabulu

Z/A


----------



## tinytn (May 29, 2022)

Antioch

B


----------



## Pink Biz (May 29, 2022)

*H*

Hamburg

G


----------



## JustBonee (May 30, 2022)

Gettysburg

G


----------



## hollydolly (May 30, 2022)

Galashiels

S


----------



## Pink Biz (May 30, 2022)

Scranton

N


----------



## hollydolly (May 30, 2022)

Nuneaton

N


----------



## Pink Biz (May 30, 2022)

Nuremberg

G


----------



## tinytn (May 30, 2022)

Germany

Y


----------



## Tish (May 30, 2022)

Yemen

N


----------



## Owlivia (May 31, 2022)

Nashville

E


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2022)

Egypt

T


----------



## Pink Biz (May 31, 2022)

Tunis

S


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2022)

Spalding

G


----------



## Citygirl (May 31, 2022)

*Greenville

E*


----------



## Owlivia (May 31, 2022)

Edmonton
N


----------



## Tish (May 31, 2022)

Nowra

A


----------



## Pink Biz (May 31, 2022)

Anchorage

E


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2022)

Eastbourne

E


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 1, 2022)

*Erie

E*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 1, 2022)

edmonton

n


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2022)

Norwich

H


----------



## Tish (Jun 1, 2022)

Hamburg

G


----------



## tinytn (Jun 1, 2022)

*Germany

H*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2022)

Y

Yaxley

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 2, 2022)

Yorba Linda

A


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 2, 2022)

*Alaska

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2022)

Aspen

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 2, 2022)

North Platte

E


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 2, 2022)

*Elizabeth

H*


----------



## Tish (Jun 2, 2022)

Helsinki

I


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 3, 2022)

Ireland

D


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2022)

Dartford

D


----------



## Tish (Jun 3, 2022)

Dubbo

O


----------



## tinytn (Jun 3, 2022)

Oklahoma

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 3, 2022)

Addis Ababa

A


----------



## Tish (Jun 4, 2022)

Amsterdam

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 4, 2022)

Mozambique

E


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 5, 2022)

Elgin

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 5, 2022)

Nottingham

M


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 5, 2022)

*Mississippi

I*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 5, 2022)

*Illinois

S*


----------



## ossian (Jun 5, 2022)

Shieldaig

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 5, 2022)

Guam

M


----------



## ossian (Jun 5, 2022)

Madrid

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 5, 2022)

Dana Point

T


----------



## ossian (Jun 5, 2022)

Tallin

N


----------



## Tish (Jun 5, 2022)

Newtown

N


----------



## tinytn (Jun 5, 2022)

*N*ewark

*K*


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 5, 2022)

*Kentucky

Y*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 5, 2022)

Yonkers

S


----------



## ossian (Jun 6, 2022)

Stirling

G


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2022)

Glasgow

W


----------



## ossian (Jun 6, 2022)

Ah-ha! 

Worcestershire

E


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 6, 2022)

Erie

E


----------



## ossian (Jun 6, 2022)

Edinburgh

H


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2022)

Halifax

X


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 6, 2022)

Xenia

A


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2022)

Arran

N


----------



## tinytn (Jun 6, 2022)

*N*ebraska

*A*


----------



## Tish (Jun 6, 2022)

Abu Dhabi

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 6, 2022)

Indonesia

A


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 6, 2022)

Annapolis

S


----------



## ossian (Jun 7, 2022)

Serengeti

I


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 7, 2022)

Ireland

D


----------



## ossian (Jun 7, 2022)

Dublin

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 7, 2022)

Norway

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 7, 2022)

Yiwu

U


----------



## tinytn (Jun 7, 2022)

*U*kraine

*E*


----------



## Tish (Jun 7, 2022)

Eaglesnest

T


----------



## ossian (Jun 8, 2022)

Thurso

O


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2022)

Outer Hebrides

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 8, 2022)

Sicily

Y


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 8, 2022)

Yellowstone

E


----------



## ossian (Jun 8, 2022)

Elie

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 8, 2022)

Ecuador

R


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2022)

Rothesay

Y


----------



## tinytn (Jun 8, 2022)

*Y*ucatan

*N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 8, 2022)

New Glarus

S


----------



## Tish (Jun 8, 2022)

Sydney

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 8, 2022)

Yangtze

E


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 8, 2022)

Edmonton

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 9, 2022)

Newark

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 9, 2022)

Kenya

A


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 9, 2022)

atlantic

c


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 9, 2022)

Columbus

S


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 9, 2022)

saracuse

e


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 9, 2022)

Exmouth

H


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 9, 2022)

havelock

k


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 9, 2022)

Kelso

O


----------



## Tish (Jun 9, 2022)

O'sullivan Beach

H


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 9, 2022)

Helsinki

I


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2022)

Iceland

D


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 10, 2022)

Daventry

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 10, 2022)

Yukon

N


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 10, 2022)

Niagara Falls

S


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2022)

Slovenia

A


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 10, 2022)

*Sarasota

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2022)

Ardossan

N


----------



## Tish (Jun 10, 2022)

Amsterdam

M


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2022)

Mauritius

S


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 11, 2022)

st. catherines

s


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 11, 2022)

Swansea

A


----------



## tinytn (Jun 11, 2022)

Antioch

H


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 11, 2022)

Halesowen

N


----------



## ossian (Jun 11, 2022)

Nairn

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2022)

New Zealand

D


----------



## Tish (Jun 11, 2022)

Dungog

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 11, 2022)

Ghana

A


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2022)

Athens

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 12, 2022)

Saigon

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2022)

Norway

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 12, 2022)

Yosemite

E


----------



## Tish (Jun 12, 2022)

Eton

N


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 12, 2022)

Newry

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 13, 2022)

Yaxley

Y


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 13, 2022)

Yeovil

L


----------



## Tish (Jun 13, 2022)

Liverpool

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 13, 2022)

Lexington

N


----------



## tinytn (Jun 13, 2022)

Newark 

K


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 14, 2022)

Kingston

N


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 14, 2022)

Nazareth

H


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 14, 2022)

Helsinki

I


----------



## Tish (Jun 14, 2022)

Iguana Creek

K


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2022)

Knightsbridge 

E


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 15, 2022)

East  Lansing

G


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 15, 2022)

*Georgia

A*


----------



## tinytn (Jun 15, 2022)

Alaska 

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 15, 2022)

Aberdeen

N


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 15, 2022)

Nicosia

A


----------



## tinytn (Jun 15, 2022)

*Arabia 

A*


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 15, 2022)

Amman

N


----------



## Tish (Jun 15, 2022)

Nabiac

C


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2022)

Cancun

N


----------



## Tish (Jun 16, 2022)

Nowra

A


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2022)

Algiers

S


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 17, 2022)

Saint  Lawrence  Island

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 17, 2022)

Deauville

E


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2022)

England

D


----------



## Tish (Jun 17, 2022)

Dubbo

O


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2022)

Oban

N


----------



## Tish (Jun 18, 2022)

Neath

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 18, 2022)

Haifa

A


----------



## Tish (Jun 19, 2022)

Abbotsham

M


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 19, 2022)

Mississippi   

I


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 20, 2022)

Iran

N


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 20, 2022)

*Newark

K*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 20, 2022)

Kentucky

Y


----------



## Tish (Jun 20, 2022)

Yass

S


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 21, 2022)

Salem

M


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 21, 2022)

*Mississippi

I*


----------



## Tish (Jun 21, 2022)

India

A


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2022)

Alicante

E


----------



## Tish (Jun 22, 2022)

East-Maitland

D


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 23, 2022)

Dunfermline

E


----------



## Tish (Jun 23, 2022)

El Paso

O


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 23, 2022)

Oberlin 

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 23, 2022)

Nova Scotia

A


----------



## Tish (Jun 24, 2022)

Austria

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 24, 2022)

Alsace

E


----------



## tinytn (Jun 24, 2022)

Europe

E


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2022)

Egypt

T


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 25, 2022)

Topeka

A


----------



## Tish (Jun 25, 2022)

Aksu

U


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2022)

Uddingston

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 25, 2022)

New Canaan

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 26, 2022)

Norfolk

K


----------



## Tish (Jun 26, 2022)

Kingston

N


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 26, 2022)

Nebraska

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 26, 2022)

Accra

A


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 26, 2022)

Arnprior

r


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 26, 2022)

Rangoon

N


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 26, 2022)

Naven

n


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 27, 2022)

Northridge

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 27, 2022)

Ethiopia

A


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 27, 2022)

Alicante

E


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 27, 2022)

edmonton

n


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 27, 2022)

Newport

T


----------



## Tish (Jun 27, 2022)

Tamworth

H


----------



## tinytn (Jun 27, 2022)

Holland

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 27, 2022)

Dorset

T


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2022)

Truro

O


----------



## Tish (Jun 28, 2022)

Oslo

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 28, 2022)

Ottawa

A


----------



## Tish (Jun 29, 2022)

Afghanistan

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2022)

New York

K


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 30, 2022)

kamloops

s


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2022)

Stamford

D


----------



## Tish (Jun 30, 2022)

Dubbo

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 30, 2022)

Okefenokee

E


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 30, 2022)

East River

F


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 1, 2022)

Famagusta

G


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2022)

we should have had R, not F... 2 answers ago... ^^^

Rochester

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 1, 2022)

Rome

E


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2022)

Eltham

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 2, 2022)

Montauk

K


----------



## Tish (Jul 2, 2022)

Kiama

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 2, 2022)

_Ann Arbor

R_


----------



## Tish (Jul 3, 2022)

Richmond

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 3, 2022)

_Detroit

T_


----------



## Repondering (Jul 3, 2022)

Tsushima

A


----------



## tinytn (Jul 3, 2022)

Antioch

B


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2022)

H

Hamburg

G


----------



## Tish (Jul 4, 2022)

Germany

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 4, 2022)

*Yemen

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2022)

Norwich

H


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 5, 2022)

havelock

k


----------



## Tish (Jul 5, 2022)

Kingsford

D


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2022)

Dundee

E


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 6, 2022)

elizabethtown

n


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 6, 2022)

New  Mexico

O


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 6, 2022)

*Ohio

O*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 6, 2022)

Ontario

P


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2022)

Paris

S


----------



## Tish (Jul 6, 2022)

Sydney

Y


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 7, 2022)

yellowknife

e


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 7, 2022)

Ellis Island

D


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 7, 2022)

Dover

R


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 7, 2022)

*Reynoldsville

E*


----------



## Tish (Jul 7, 2022)

England

D


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 8, 2022)

Dartford
D


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 8, 2022)

dovencourt

t


----------



## Tish (Jul 8, 2022)

Tel - Aviv

V


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 8, 2022)

Vail

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 8, 2022)

Lisbon

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2022)

Nottingham

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 9, 2022)

^^M

Malaysia

A


----------



## Tish (Jul 9, 2022)

Arlington

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2022)

Newark

K


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 10, 2022)

Kingston

N


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 10, 2022)

*North Dakota

A*


----------



## Tish (Jul 10, 2022)

Avalon

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2022)

New York

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 11, 2022)

Kensington

N


----------



## Tish (Jul 11, 2022)

Nuremberg

G


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2022)

Galashiels

S


----------



## tinytn (Jul 11, 2022)

Savannah

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 11, 2022)

Halifax

X


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2022)

Xochimilco

Y


----------



## Tish (Jul 12, 2022)

Yass

S


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2022)

Shefford

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 13, 2022)

Durango

O


----------



## Tish (Jul 13, 2022)

Oslo

O


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2022)

Orpington

N


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 14, 2022)

*North Carolina

A*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 14, 2022)

Aruba

A


----------



## Tish (Jul 14, 2022)

Austin

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2022)

Nuneaton

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 14, 2022)

Natchez

Z


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 15, 2022)

Zanzibar

R


----------



## Tish (Jul 15, 2022)

Redfern

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 15, 2022)

New Guinea

A


----------



## Tish (Jul 16, 2022)

Abidjan

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 16, 2022)

North Platte

E


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 17, 2022)

*Easton

N*


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 17, 2022)

Naples

S


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2022)

Scotland

D


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 17, 2022)

Dahomey

Y


----------



## Tish (Jul 17, 2022)

Yass

S


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2022)

Stranraer

R


----------



## Tish (Jul 18, 2022)

Rome

E


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2022)

England

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 19, 2022)

Dorchester

R


----------



## tinytn (Jul 19, 2022)

Russia

A


----------



## Tish (Jul 19, 2022)

Amsterdam

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 19, 2022)

M

Malaysia

A


----------



## tinytn (Jul 19, 2022)

Arkansas

S


----------



## Jackie23 (Jul 19, 2022)

South Carolina

T


----------



## tinytn (Jul 19, 2022)

*A*
^^^ last letter Jackie,  


*A*rcadi*a 

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2022)

Aberdeen

N


----------



## Tish (Jul 20, 2022)

Nowra

A


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2022)

Alicante

E


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 20, 2022)

England

D


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 21, 2022)

Dresden

N


----------



## Tish (Jul 21, 2022)

Newport

T


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 21, 2022)

Tampa

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 21, 2022)

Accra

A


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 21, 2022)

Akron

N


----------



## tinytn (Jul 21, 2022)

Netherlands

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 22, 2022)

S

Shanghai

I


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 22, 2022)

Israel

L


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 22, 2022)

*Leesburg, Va.

A*


----------



## Tish (Jul 22, 2022)

Aligarh

H


----------



## tinytn (Jul 22, 2022)

Hollywood
D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 22, 2022)

Deerfield

D


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 22, 2022)

Denmark

K


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 23, 2022)

Kingston

N


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 23, 2022)

*North Dakota

A*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 23, 2022)

Athens

S


----------



## Tish (Jul 23, 2022)

Syria

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 23, 2022)

Ankara

A


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 23, 2022)

Atlantic Ocean

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 24, 2022)

Newport

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 24, 2022)

Tuscany

Y


----------



## Tish (Jul 24, 2022)

Yemen

N


----------



## tinytn (Jul 24, 2022)

Netherlands

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 24, 2022)

*S

Samoa

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2022)

Arctic

C


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 25, 2022)

*Columbus

S*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2022)

Spain

N


----------



## Tish (Jul 25, 2022)

Nambucca Heads

S


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 25, 2022)

Sebastopol

L


----------



## tinytn (Jul 25, 2022)

Louisiana 

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 25, 2022)

A

Argyle

E


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2022)

Edinburgh

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 26, 2022)

Hialeah

H


----------



## Tish (Jul 26, 2022)

Hawthorn

N


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 27, 2022)

Norway

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2022)

Yarmouth

H


----------



## Tish (Jul 27, 2022)

Hamilton

N


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 27, 2022)

Narberth

H


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 28, 2022)

Helsinki

I


----------



## Tish (Jul 28, 2022)

Iguana Creek

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 28, 2022)

Kalamazoo

O


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 29, 2022)

Oslo
O


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 29, 2022)

Ottawa

A


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 29, 2022)

Abilene

E


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 29, 2022)

*El Paso

O*


----------



## Jace (Jul 29, 2022)

Oakland  

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 29, 2022)

Detroit

T


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 29, 2022)

Toledo

O


----------



## Jace (Jul 29, 2022)

Omaha 

A


----------



## Tish (Jul 29, 2022)

Abbotsham

M


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 29, 2022)

*Memphis

S*


----------



## Jace (Jul 29, 2022)

Sacramento 

O


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 29, 2022)

Orpington

N


----------



## Jace (Jul 29, 2022)

Norfolk 

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 29, 2022)

Kenya

A


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 30, 2022)

Auchtermuchtie

E


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 30, 2022)

*East River

R*


----------



## Jace (Jul 30, 2022)

Reno 

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 30, 2022)

Ontario

O


----------



## Jace (Jul 30, 2022)

Odessa 

A


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 30, 2022)

*Annapolis

S*


----------



## Tish (Jul 30, 2022)

Shepparton

T


----------



## Jace (Jul 30, 2022)

Trenton 

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 31, 2022)

Norfolk

K


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 31, 2022)

Kenya

A


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 31, 2022)

*Alaska

A*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 31, 2022)

Akron

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 31, 2022)

Norway

Y


----------



## Tish (Jul 31, 2022)

Yass

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 31, 2022)

Scranton

N


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 1, 2022)

Norwich

H


----------



## Tish (Aug 1, 2022)

Hackham

M


----------



## tinytn (Aug 1, 2022)

Monroe 

N


----------



## Tish (Aug 2, 2022)

Nagambie

E


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 2, 2022)

Egypt

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 2, 2022)

Tigris

S


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 3, 2022)

Stornoway

Y


----------



## Tish (Aug 3, 2022)

Young (N.S.W.)

G


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 4, 2022)

Glasgow

W


----------



## Tish (Aug 4, 2022)

Wollongong

G


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 5, 2022)

Grantham

M


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2022)

Maitland ( N.S.W.)

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 5, 2022)

Dubuque

E


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 5, 2022)

Eastleigh

H


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2022)

Helensburgh

H


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 6, 2022)

*Harrisburg

G*


----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 6, 2022)

Gettysburg
G


----------



## Tish (Aug 6, 2022)

Germany

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 6, 2022)

Yucatan

N


----------



## Millyd (Aug 6, 2022)

Nichols point 
T


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 7, 2022)

Turkistan

N


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 7, 2022)

*Newark

K*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2022)

Kingston

N


----------



## Tish (Aug 7, 2022)

New York

K


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 7, 2022)

Klondike

E


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2022)

Egypt

T


----------



## Tish (Aug 8, 2022)

Talong

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 8, 2022)

Ghana

A


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2022)

Arctic

C


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 9, 2022)

Cleveland

D


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2022)

Dunfermline

E


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 9, 2022)

Escondido


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2022)

Ontario

O


----------



## Tish (Aug 9, 2022)

Orange

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 9, 2022)

Euphrates

S


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2022)

Spain

N


----------



## Tish (Aug 10, 2022)

Nowra

A


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 10, 2022)

Alaska

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 10, 2022)

Aspen

N


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2022)

Newport

T


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 11, 2022)

Tahoe

E


----------



## Tish (Aug 11, 2022)

England

D


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2022)

Denmark

K


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 11, 2022)

Kansas

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 11, 2022)

Syracuse

E


----------



## tinytn (Aug 11, 2022)

Tennessee 

U


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2022)

E

Elsenham

M


----------



## tinytn (Aug 12, 2022)

Montreal 

L


----------



## Tish (Aug 12, 2022)

Liverpool

L


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 12, 2022)

*Lisbon

N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 12, 2022)

Nepal

L


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 13, 2022)

Leeds

S


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 13, 2022)

*Sarasota

A*


----------



## Tish (Aug 13, 2022)

Arlington

B


----------



## tinytn (Aug 13, 2022)

Barbados 

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 13, 2022)

Tish said:


> Arlington
> 
> B


N

New Jersey

Y


----------



## Tish (Aug 14, 2022)

Yukon

N


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2022)

Nottingham

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 14, 2022)

Malaysia

A


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2022)

Arbroath

H


----------



## Tish (Aug 15, 2022)

Hackham

M


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 15, 2022)

*Midland

D*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 15, 2022)

_Downers Grove

E_


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 16, 2022)

Essex

X


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 16, 2022)

*Xenia

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 16, 2022)

Athens

S


----------



## Tish (Aug 16, 2022)

Sydney

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 16, 2022)

_Yarmouth

H_


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 16, 2022)

Helsinski

I


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2022)

Israel

L


----------



## Tish (Aug 17, 2022)

Liverpool

L


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 17, 2022)

*Louisville

E*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 17, 2022)

*Emirates

S*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2022)

Stamford

D


----------



## Tish (Aug 18, 2022)

Denmark

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 18, 2022)

Kabul

L


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 19, 2022)

Las Vegas

S


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2022)

Slovenia

A


----------



## Tish (Aug 19, 2022)

Aksu

U


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2022)

Uddingston

N


----------



## Tish (Aug 20, 2022)

Netherland

D


----------



## tinytn (Aug 20, 2022)

Denmark

E


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 20, 2022)

England


F


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2022)

The next letter is K ^^^^

Kenya

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 21, 2022)

Akron

N


----------



## Tish (Aug 21, 2022)

Nowra

A


----------



## tinytn (Aug 21, 2022)

Antioch

H


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 21, 2022)

Honolulu

U


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2022)

Urals 

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 22, 2022)

Saskatoon

N


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 22, 2022)

New Mexico

O


----------



## tinytn (Aug 22, 2022)

Oklahoma

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 22, 2022)

Addis Ababa

A


----------



## Tish (Aug 22, 2022)

Ashgabat

T


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 22, 2022)

*Texas

S*


----------



## tinytn (Aug 22, 2022)

Sherwood 

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 22, 2022)

D

Dyer

R


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 23, 2022)

richmond

d


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2022)

Denmark

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 23, 2022)

Kazakhstan

N


----------



## Tish (Aug 23, 2022)

Nepal

L


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2022)

Luxembourg 

G


----------



## tinytn (Aug 23, 2022)

Germany

Y


----------



## tinytn (Aug 23, 2022)

Youngstown 

N


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 24, 2022)

north bay

y


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 24, 2022)

Yukon 

N


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2022)

Norway

Y


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 24, 2022)

Yugoslavia

A


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2022)

Alicante

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 24, 2022)

Edinburgh

H


----------



## Tish (Aug 24, 2022)

Haasts Bluff

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 24, 2022)

Flagstaff

F


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2022)

Florence

E


----------



## Tish (Aug 25, 2022)

Eaglehawk

K


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 25, 2022)

*Kansas

S*


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 25, 2022)

Spain

N


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2022)

Nottingham

M


----------



## tinytn (Aug 26, 2022)

Monteray 

Y


----------



## Tish (Aug 26, 2022)

Yass

S


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 26, 2022)

Sorrento

O


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 27, 2022)

owen sound

d


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 27, 2022)

Dover

R


----------



## Tish (Aug 27, 2022)

Redfern


N


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 28, 2022)

*Natchitoches

S*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2022)

Scarborough

H


----------



## Tish (Aug 28, 2022)

Hamilton

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 28, 2022)

Namibia

A


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 29, 2022)

Albuquerque

E


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 29, 2022)

Enfield

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 29, 2022)

Davis

S


----------



## tinytn (Aug 29, 2022)

Savannah

H


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 29, 2022)

Havasu

U


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 29, 2022)

*Utah

V*


----------



## Tish (Aug 29, 2022)

Valencia Creek

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 29, 2022)

Citygirl said:


> *Utah
> 
> V*


H

Havana

A


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2022)

Ardrossan

N


----------



## tinytn (Aug 30, 2022)

Nanucket 

O


----------



## Tish (Aug 30, 2022)

Torang

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 30, 2022)

Guam

M


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2022)

maryland

d


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2022)

Dundee

E


----------



## tinytn (Aug 31, 2022)

Europe

F


----------



## Tish (Aug 31, 2022)

Finland

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 31, 2022)

tinytn said:


> Europe
> 
> F


E

Exeter

R


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 1, 2022)

Reno

O


----------



## tinytn (Sep 1, 2022)

Onterio 

P


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 1, 2022)

O

Orpington

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 1, 2022)

Norridge

E


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 1, 2022)

Elsenham

M


----------



## Tish (Sep 1, 2022)

Maitland


D


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 1, 2022)

Danbury

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2022)

Yaxley

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 2, 2022)

York

K


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2022)

Kingston

N


----------



## tinytn (Sep 2, 2022)

Netherlands 

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 2, 2022)

S

Salisbury

Y


----------



## Tish (Sep 2, 2022)

Younge ( N.S.W.)

E


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2022)

Ellesmere 

E


----------



## Tish (Sep 3, 2022)

England

D


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2022)

Dunkirk

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 3, 2022)

Killarney

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2022)

Yellowstone

E


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 4, 2022)

Exeter

R


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2022)

Rochester

R


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 4, 2022)

Rome

E


----------



## Tish (Sep 4, 2022)

Earlston

F


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2022)

N

Nuneaton

N


----------



## Tish (Sep 5, 2022)

Nambucca heads

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 5, 2022)

Samoa

A


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 5, 2022)

*Alaska

A*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 5, 2022)

America

B


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 5, 2022)

alberta

a


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2022)

Arkansas

S


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 6, 2022)

Southampton

N


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2022)

Nottingham

M


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 6, 2022)

Mexico

O


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2022)

Orpington

N


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 6, 2022)

Norfolk

K


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2022)

Kingston

N


----------



## Tish (Sep 6, 2022)

Nashville

E


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 6, 2022)

essex

x


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 6, 2022)

Xipre

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 6, 2022)

Euphrates

S


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2022)

Slovakia

A


----------



## Tish (Sep 7, 2022)

Alberta

A


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 7, 2022)

Armageddon

N


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 8, 2022)

Newfoundland

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 8, 2022)

Devon

N


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)

Newton Abbott

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 8, 2022)

Taunton

N


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)

Northampton

N


----------



## Tish (Sep 8, 2022)

Nowra

A


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 8, 2022)

Albany

Y


----------



## tinytn (Sep 8, 2022)

Yorkshire

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2022)

Zenia ( La) 

A


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 9, 2022)

ajax

x


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 9, 2022)

Xenia

A


----------



## Tish (Sep 9, 2022)

Africa

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 9, 2022)

Aruba

A


----------



## tinytn (Sep 9, 2022)

Arkansas    (USA)

S


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 10, 2022)

Salem

M


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 10, 2022)

Mansfield

D


----------



## Tish (Sep 10, 2022)

Dungog

G


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 10, 2022)

Gobi

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 10, 2022)

Istanbul

L


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 10, 2022)

*London

N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 10, 2022)

Nairobi

I


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2022)

Ireland

D


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 11, 2022)

*Dayton

N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 11, 2022)

Nepal

L


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2022)

London

N


----------



## Tish (Sep 11, 2022)

Nuremberg

G


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 11, 2022)

*Greenville

E*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 11, 2022)

Ethiopia

A


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 11, 2022)

*Alaska

A*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 11, 2022)

Antioch

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 12, 2022)

Hamburg

G


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2022)

Greenland

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 12, 2022)

Dunkirk

K


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 12, 2022)

*Kansas City

L*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 12, 2022)

Lucerne, Switzerland

M


----------



## Tish (Sep 12, 2022)

Maitland

D


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 12, 2022)

*Daytona

A*


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 12, 2022)

Annapolis

S


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 13, 2022)

st. thomas

s


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2022)

Sligo

O


----------



## Tish (Sep 13, 2022)

Orange ( N.S.W.)

E


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 13, 2022)

england

d


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 13, 2022)

Deerfield

D


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 14, 2022)

detroit

t


----------



## Tish (Sep 14, 2022)

Townsville

E


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 15, 2022)

Edmonton

N


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 15, 2022)

Newport

T


----------



## Tish (Sep 15, 2022)

Tel-Aviv

V


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 16, 2022)

Valparaiso

O


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2022)

Ottawa

A


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 16, 2022)

Abilene

E


----------



## tinytn (Sep 16, 2022)

Ethiopia 

F


----------



## Tish (Sep 16, 2022)

Arlington

N


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 16, 2022)

Newbiggin by the sea

A


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2022)

Ardrossan

N


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 17, 2022)

*New York 

K*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 17, 2022)

Knightsbridge

E


----------



## tinytn (Sep 17, 2022)

Europe 

F


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2022)

E

England

D


----------



## Tish (Sep 17, 2022)

Daglish

H


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 17, 2022)

*Harrisburg

G*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 17, 2022)

Georgia 

H


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2022)

Last Letter... 
 A

Arran

N


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 18, 2022)

*Arizona

A*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 18, 2022)

artic

c


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2022)

Chile

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 18, 2022)

Europe

E


----------



## Tish (Sep 18, 2022)

England

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 18, 2022)

Dubai

I


----------



## tinytn (Sep 18, 2022)

Ireland 

D


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2022)

Dundee

E


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 18, 2022)

Estonia

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 18, 2022)

Austria

A


----------



## tinytn (Sep 19, 2022)

Arkansas

S


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 19, 2022)

Sarasota

A


----------



## dobielvr (Sep 19, 2022)

Atascadero 

O


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)

Ontario

O


----------



## Tish (Sep 19, 2022)

O'connor

P


----------



## dobielvr (Sep 19, 2022)

Pixley

Q


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 20, 2022)

Y

Yugoslavia

A


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2022)

Arran

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 20, 2022)

Naples

S


----------



## Tish (Sep 20, 2022)

Sydney

Y


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 21, 2022)

Yucatan

N


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2022)

Norway

Y


----------



## tinytn (Sep 21, 2022)

Yukon 

N


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 21, 2022)

New Mexico

O


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 21, 2022)

Ohio

O


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2022)

Orpington

N


----------



## tinytn (Sep 21, 2022)

Newport

O


----------



## Tish (Sep 21, 2022)

T

Talong

G


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 21, 2022)

*Greenville

E*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 21, 2022)

*El Paso

O*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2022)

Oakham

M


----------



## tinytn (Sep 22, 2022)

Montana

A


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2022)

Aberdeen

N


----------



## Tish (Sep 22, 2022)

Netherlands

S


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2022)

Scotland

D


----------



## dobielvr (Sep 22, 2022)

Detroit

T


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 22, 2022)

*Texas

S*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 22, 2022)

Sierra Nevada

A


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 22, 2022)

ajax

x


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 23, 2022)

Xalapa

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 23, 2022)

Alsace

E


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 23, 2022)

Edinburgh


H


----------



## tinytn (Sep 23, 2022)

Holland

D


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 23, 2022)

*Houston

N*


----------



## Tish (Sep 23, 2022)

Newcastle

E


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2022)

Esher

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 24, 2022)

Riyadh

H


----------



## dobielvr (Sep 24, 2022)

Hollywood

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 24, 2022)

D

Durban

N


----------



## tinytn (Sep 24, 2022)

Newark

O


----------



## Frank Smith (Sep 24, 2022)

Ozark 

K


----------



## tinytn (Sep 24, 2022)

Kentucky 

Y


----------



## Tish (Sep 24, 2022)

Yaroslavl

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 24, 2022)

Long Island

D


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2022)

Dresden

N


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 24, 2022)

North Carolina

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 24, 2022)

Avalon

N


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 25, 2022)

Nottingham

M


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2022)

Manchester

R


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 25, 2022)

*Rochester

R*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 25, 2022)

Rangoon

N


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 25, 2022)

*North Bergen

N*


----------



## Tish (Sep 25, 2022)

Nabiac

C


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2022)

Campbeltown 

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 26, 2022)

Nancy

Y


----------



## Tish (Sep 26, 2022)

Yabberup

P


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2022)

Pitlochry

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 27, 2022)

Yonkers

S


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2022)

Slough

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 27, 2022)

Harlem

M


----------



## Tish (Sep 27, 2022)

Maitland

D


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 27, 2022)

Denton

N


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 27, 2022)

*New Mexico

O*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2022)

Ontario

O


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 28, 2022)

*Ohio 

O*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2022)

Orpington

N


----------



## Tish (Sep 28, 2022)

Newtown

N


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2022)

Nottingham

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 28, 2022)

*Mersey

Y*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 29, 2022)

Yosemite

E


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 29, 2022)

Exeter

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 29, 2022)

Raleigh

H


----------



## Tish (Sep 29, 2022)

Holland

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 29, 2022)

Dover

R


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2022)

Rochester

R


----------



## Tish (Sep 30, 2022)

Redfern

N


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 30, 2022)

New York

K


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2022)

Kentucky

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 30, 2022)

Yuma

A


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 1, 2022)

Alicante

E


----------



## Tish (Oct 1, 2022)

El Paso


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 2, 2022)

Oswestry

Y


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 2, 2022)

*Youngstown

N*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 2, 2022)

Nome

E


----------



## Tish (Oct 2, 2022)

Eaglefield

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 2, 2022)

Dyer

R


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2022)

Romford

D


----------



## Tish (Oct 3, 2022)

Dungog

G


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 3, 2022)

Gillespie

E


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 4, 2022)

Estonia

A


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2022)

Athens

S


----------



## Tish (Oct 4, 2022)

Sydney

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 4, 2022)

Yarmouth

H


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 4, 2022)

Hell (Michigan)

L


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 5, 2022)

Lincoln

N


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 5, 2022)

Nome

E


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 5, 2022)

Eastbourne

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 5, 2022)

Edina

A


----------



## Tish (Oct 5, 2022)

Adel

L


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 6, 2022)

Loughborough
H


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 6, 2022)

Honolulu

U


----------



## Tish (Oct 6, 2022)

Uluru

U


----------



## tinytn (Oct 6, 2022)

Ucraine 

E


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2022)

England

D


----------



## tinytn (Oct 7, 2022)

Denmark

K


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 7, 2022)

*Kentucky

Y*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 7, 2022)

Yorkshire 

E


----------



## Tish (Oct 7, 2022)

Enugu

U


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 7, 2022)

Uzbekistan

N


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2022)

Norway

Y


----------



## Tish (Oct 8, 2022)

Yemen

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 8, 2022)

*Nice

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2022)

Egypt

T


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 9, 2022)

Tucson

N


----------



## Tish (Oct 9, 2022)

Nowra

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 9, 2022)

A

Alps

S


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 9, 2022)

*Sarasota

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2022)

Albuquerque

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 9, 2022)

_Elmira

A_


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 10, 2022)

Abilene

E


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 10, 2022)

*Erie

E*


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 10, 2022)

Estonia

A


----------



## Tish (Oct 10, 2022)

Arlington

N


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2022)

Nairn

N


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 11, 2022)

Naples

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 11, 2022)

Santorini

I


----------



## tinytn (Oct 11, 2022)

Iceland 

D


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2022)

Denmark

K


----------



## Tish (Oct 12, 2022)

Kiama

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 12, 2022)

Amsterdam

M


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 12, 2022)

Indiana

A


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2022)

Alicante

E


----------



## Tish (Oct 13, 2022)

Ecuador

R


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2022)

Rothesay

Y


----------



## Tish (Oct 14, 2022)

Yass

S


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 14, 2022)

Singapore

E


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2022)

Egypt

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 15, 2022)

Tasmania

A


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 15, 2022)

Allentown

N


----------



## Tish (Oct 15, 2022)

Nowra

A


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 15, 2022)

Athens

S


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2022)

Shetlands

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 16, 2022)

Salinas

S


----------



## Tish (Oct 16, 2022)

Sydney

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 17, 2022)

Yosemite

E


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2022)

Elsenham

M


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 17, 2022)

Missouri

I


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 17, 2022)

*Iowa

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2022)

Ardrossan

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 17, 2022)

Nicaragua

A


----------



## Tish (Oct 17, 2022)

Abbotsford

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 17, 2022)

Danube

E


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 18, 2022)

Egypt

T


----------



## Tish (Oct 18, 2022)

Talong

G


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 18, 2022)

Greenacres (California)

S


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2022)

Stansted

D


----------



## Tish (Oct 19, 2022)

Dungog

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 20, 2022)

Galveston

N


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2022)

Nashville

E


----------



## Tish (Oct 20, 2022)

Eden

N


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2022)

Norway

Y


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 21, 2022)

Yellowstone Nat'l  Park

K


----------



## Tish (Oct 21, 2022)

Kensington

N


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2022)

Nuneaton

N


----------



## tinytn (Oct 21, 2022)

Nebraska 

A


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 22, 2022)

Arran

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 22, 2022)

Nome

E


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 22, 2022)

Ellington

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 22, 2022)

Neenah

H


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 22, 2022)

*Houston

N*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 22, 2022)

Newark 

K


----------



## Tish (Oct 22, 2022)

Kingston

N


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 23, 2022)

Norfolk

K


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 23, 2022)

*Kansas

S*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 23, 2022)

Saginaw

W


----------



## Tish (Oct 23, 2022)

Wollongong

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 23, 2022)

Greece

E


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 24, 2022)

Edinburgh

H


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 24, 2022)

Halifax

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 24, 2022)

X

Xenia

A


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 24, 2022)

Anderson

N


----------



## Tish (Oct 24, 2022)

Nowra

A


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 24, 2022)

Arran

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 24, 2022)

Nashua

A


----------



## Tish (Oct 25, 2022)

Aberdeen

N


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 25, 2022)

New York

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 25, 2022)

Kabul

L


----------



## Tish (Oct 26, 2022)

Liverpool

L


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 26, 2022)

*Louisville

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2022)

Essex

X


----------



## Tish (Oct 27, 2022)

Xavier Reserve

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 27, 2022)

Encino

O


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 27, 2022)

Okeechobee

E


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2022)

England

D


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 28, 2022)

*Detroit

T*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 28, 2022)

* Tallahassee

U*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 28, 2022)

El Centro

O


----------



## Tish (Oct 28, 2022)

Ohio

O


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 28, 2022)

Ottumwa

A


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2022)

Arbroath

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 29, 2022)

Harvard

D


----------



## Tish (Oct 29, 2022)

Dungog

G


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 29, 2022)

Galveston

N


----------



## tinytn (Oct 29, 2022)

Newark

K


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 30, 2022)

Kingston

N


----------



## tinytn (Oct 30, 2022)

Nantucket 

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 30, 2022)

Turkey

Y


----------



## Tish (Oct 30, 2022)

Yabberup

P


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 31, 2022)

Paris

S


----------



## Tish (Oct 31, 2022)

Syria

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 31, 2022)

Aberdeen

N


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 1, 2022)

*North Carolina

A*


----------



## Tish (Nov 1, 2022)

Abercrombie

E


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 1, 2022)

Esher

R


----------



## tinytn (Nov 1, 2022)

Rhodes

S


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 2, 2022)

Scotland

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 2, 2022)

Darien

N


----------



## Tish (Nov 2, 2022)

Nambucca

A


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 3, 2022)

Auchtermuchty 

Y


----------



## tinytn (Nov 3, 2022)

Yeman

Z


----------



## Tish (Nov 3, 2022)

Zimbabwe

E


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 3, 2022)

Eccles

S


----------



## tinytn (Nov 3, 2022)

Switzerland

D


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 3, 2022)

Dresden

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 3, 2022)

Natchez

Z


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 4, 2022)

Zaire

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 4, 2022)

Ethiopia

A


----------



## Tish (Nov 4, 2022)

Amagasaki

I


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2022)

Ireland

D


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 5, 2022)

Detroit

T


----------



## Tish (Nov 5, 2022)

Talong

G


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2022)

Glasgow

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 5, 2022)

Wyoming

G


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 5, 2022)

*Greenville

E*


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 5, 2022)

El Paso

O


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 5, 2022)

Oman

N


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 5, 2022)

Narbeth

H


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 6, 2022)

Houston

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 6, 2022)

Nashville

E


----------



## tinytn (Nov 6, 2022)

Europe

F


----------



## Tish (Nov 6, 2022)

Fairfield

D


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 6, 2022)

Dallas

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 6, 2022)

Syria

A


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2022)

Arctic

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 6, 2022)

Costa Rica

A


----------



## tinytn (Nov 6, 2022)

Alaska 

A


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2022)

Alaska

A


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 6, 2022)

Alabama

A


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 7, 2022)

Arran

N


----------



## Tish (Nov 7, 2022)

Nambucca Heads

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 7, 2022)

Saigon

N


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 7, 2022)

*Newton Falls

S*


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 7, 2022)

Singapore

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 7, 2022)

Edmonton

N


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 8, 2022)

Naples

S


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2022)

Sicily

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 8, 2022)

Yemen

N


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2022)

Northampton

N


----------



## tinytn (Nov 8, 2022)

Newburg 

O


----------



## Tish (Nov 8, 2022)

O'Connor

R


----------



## tinytn (Nov 8, 2022)

Rio Grande

E


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 8, 2022)

*Erie

E*


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 8, 2022)

Eritrea

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 8, 2022)

Aspen

N


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 9, 2022)

Newark

K


----------



## Tish (Nov 9, 2022)

Kiama

A


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 9, 2022)

Aberdeen

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 9, 2022)

Narnia

A


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 10, 2022)

Antarctic

C


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 10, 2022)

Colorado

O


----------



## Tish (Nov 10, 2022)

Oslo

O


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 10, 2022)

Oman

N


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 10, 2022)

Newark

K


----------



## tinytn (Nov 10, 2022)

Kansas 

S


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2022)

Swansea

A


----------



## Tish (Nov 11, 2022)

Athens

S


----------



## tinytn (Nov 11, 2022)

Seaport

T


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 12, 2022)

Truro

O


----------



## Tish (Nov 12, 2022)

Oslo

O


----------



## tinytn (Nov 12, 2022)

Oklahoma

A


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 12, 2022)

Abergavenny

Y


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 13, 2022)

Yellowstone Natl. Park

K


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2022)

Kingston

N


----------



## tinytn (Nov 13, 2022)

Newport

O


----------



## Tish (Nov 13, 2022)

Orange ( N.S.W.)

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 13, 2022)

tinytn said:


> Newport
> 
> O


Trenton

N


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 13, 2022)

*Newton Falls

S*


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 13, 2022)

Saskatoon

N


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 13, 2022)

Nevada

A


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 14, 2022)

Alpine

E


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 14, 2022)

*East Canton

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2022)

Norwich

H


----------



## Ceege (Nov 14, 2022)

Happy Jack (LA)

K


----------



## tinytn (Nov 14, 2022)

Kenosha

A


----------



## Tish (Nov 14, 2022)

Arlington

N


----------



## tinytn (Nov 14, 2022)

Newark 

K


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 15, 2022)

Kansas

S


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 15, 2022)

*Sarasota

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2022)

Abbey Road

D


----------



## Tish (Nov 15, 2022)

Dubbo

O


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2022)

Orpington

N


----------



## Tish (Nov 16, 2022)

Nowra

A


----------



## tinytn (Nov 16, 2022)

Adamsville

E


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2022)

England

D


----------



## tinytn (Nov 16, 2022)

Datona 

A


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2022)

Arbroath

H


----------



## tinytn (Nov 16, 2022)

*Holly*wood  

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 16, 2022)

Dover

R


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 17, 2022)

Russell

L


----------



## Tish (Nov 17, 2022)

Liverpool

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 17, 2022)

Latvia

A


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 17, 2022)

Annapolis

s


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2022)

Sweden
N


----------



## Tish (Nov 18, 2022)

Nambucca

A


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2022)

Arran

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 18, 2022)

New Canaan

N


----------



## tinytn (Nov 18, 2022)

Nebraska 

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 18, 2022)

Amazon

N


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2022)

Namibia

A


----------



## Tish (Nov 19, 2022)

Adelaide

E


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 19, 2022)

Easton

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 19, 2022)

Nashua

A


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 19, 2022)

Arkansas

S


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 19, 2022)

Saskatchewan

N


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2022)

Nottingham

M


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 20, 2022)

*Memphis

S*


----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2022)

Sydney

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2022)

York

K


----------



## Tish (Nov 21, 2022)

Kew

W


----------



## tinytn (Nov 21, 2022)

Waynesboro

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 22, 2022)

O

Oman

N


----------



## tinytn (Nov 22, 2022)

Navada

A


----------



## Tish (Nov 22, 2022)

Albany town

N


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 22, 2022)

*New Mexico

O *


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2022)

Oslo

O


----------



## tinytn (Nov 22, 2022)

Oregon

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 22, 2022)

Nancy

Y


----------



## tinytn (Nov 22, 2022)

Yorkshire

Z


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2022)

Zanzibar

R


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 23, 2022)

*Reno

O*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 23, 2022)

Oberlin

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 23, 2022)

North Platte

E


----------



## Tish (Nov 23, 2022)

Eagles Nest

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 23, 2022)

Tucson

N


----------



## tinytn (Nov 23, 2022)

Newport 

T


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2022)

Tipperary

Y


----------



## tinytn (Nov 23, 2022)

Yukon

N


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2022)

Newmarket

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 24, 2022)

Tunis

S


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 24, 2022)

Spain

N


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 24, 2022)

ooops


----------



## tinytn (Nov 24, 2022)

Nebraska

A


----------



## Tish (Nov 24, 2022)

Abbotsford

D


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 24, 2022)

Delaware

E


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 25, 2022)

Ethiopia

A


----------



## tinytn (Nov 25, 2022)

Antioch

H


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 25, 2022)

Houston

N


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2022)

Newmarket

T


----------



## Tish (Nov 25, 2022)

Talong

G


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 25, 2022)

Georgetown

N


----------



## tinytn (Nov 25, 2022)

Newton 

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 25, 2022)

Nile

E


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2022)

Eton

N


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 26, 2022)

*New Jersey

Y*


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 26, 2022)

Yorba Linda

A


----------



## Tish (Nov 26, 2022)

Albany

Y


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 26, 2022)

Youngstown

N


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 27, 2022)

Nome

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 27, 2022)

Edina

A


----------



## tinytn (Nov 27, 2022)

Allentown

N


----------



## Ceege (Nov 27, 2022)

Nothing (AZ)

G


----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2022)

Geelong

G


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2022)

Galashiels

S


----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2022)

Stockwell

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 28, 2022)

Lithuania

A


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 28, 2022)

Alaska

A


----------



## tinytn (Nov 28, 2022)

Arkansas

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 29, 2022)

Sparta

A


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2022)

Athens

S


----------



## tinytn (Nov 29, 2022)

Savannah

H


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2022)

Helsinki

I


----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2022)

Iguana Creek 

K


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 29, 2022)

*Kansas

S*


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 29, 2022)

Spain

N


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 29, 2022)

Neverland

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 29, 2022)

Doha

A


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2022)

Argentina

A


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 30, 2022)

*Alaska

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2022)

Aspen

N


----------



## Tish (Nov 30, 2022)

Nowra

A


----------



## Owlivia (Dec 1, 2022)

Annapolis

S


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 1, 2022)

Siberia

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 1, 2022)

Aruba

A


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 1, 2022)

Annapolis

S


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2022)

Scotland

D


----------



## Tish (Dec 1, 2022)

Dungog

G


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2022)

Glasgow

W


----------



## Tish (Dec 2, 2022)

Wollongong

G


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2022)

Greenville

E


----------



## Tish (Dec 3, 2022)

Edenborough 

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 3, 2022)

Halifax

X


----------



## Tish (Dec 4, 2022)

Xalapa

A


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2022)

Arctic

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 4, 2022)

Corfu

U


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2022)

Uddingston

N


----------



## Tish (Dec 5, 2022)

Newtown

N


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2022)

Neath

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 5, 2022)

Hudson

N


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 6, 2022)

North Platte

E


----------



## Tish (Dec 6, 2022)

Esmeraldas

S


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2022)

Scarborough

H


----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2022)

Heathcoat

T


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2022)

Turin

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 8, 2022)

New Hampshire

E


----------



## tinytn (Dec 8, 2022)

England

F


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2022)

D

Dresden

N


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 9, 2022)

Nevada

A


----------



## tinytn (Dec 9, 2022)

America 

A


----------



## Tish (Dec 9, 2022)

Beresfield

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 9, 2022)

Denver

R


----------



## Ceege (Dec 9, 2022)

Robbers Roost (AZ)

T


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 9, 2022)

Topeka

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 9, 2022)

Antwerp

P


----------



## tinytn (Dec 9, 2022)

Portland

D


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 10, 2022)

Denver

R


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2022)

Rothesay 

Y


----------



## tinytn (Dec 10, 2022)

Yellowstone

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2022)

E

Esher

R


----------



## Tish (Dec 10, 2022)

Redfern

N


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 10, 2022)

Nebraska

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 10, 2022)

Ankara

A


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2022)

Athens

S


----------



## Tish (Dec 11, 2022)

Sydney

Y


----------



## tinytn (Dec 11, 2022)

Yukon 

Z


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 11, 2022)

Netherlands

S


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2022)

Sweden

N


----------



## Tish (Dec 12, 2022)

Newark

K


----------



## Ceege (Dec 12, 2022)

Kickapoo (KS)

O


----------



## tinytn (Dec 12, 2022)

Oregon 

N


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2022)

Northampton

N


----------



## tinytn (Dec 12, 2022)

Nebraska

A


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2022)

K

Knightsfield

D


----------



## tinytn (Dec 12, 2022)

Denver 

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 12, 2022)

Racine

E


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 12, 2022)

Eureka CA

A


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2022)

Arran

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 13, 2022)

Namibia

A


----------



## tinytn (Dec 13, 2022)

Antioch

H


----------



## Tish (Dec 13, 2022)

Hanoi

I


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2022)

Iran

N


----------



## tinytn (Dec 13, 2022)

Newark

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 13, 2022)

Kankakee

E


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2022)

Egypt

T


----------



## Ceege (Dec 14, 2022)

Tingley (IA)

Y


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 14, 2022)

*Yankee Lake

E*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 14, 2022)

East Harlem

M


----------



## Tish (Dec 14, 2022)

Maitland

D


----------



## tinytn (Dec 14, 2022)

Dakota 

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 14, 2022)

Auckland

D


----------



## tinytn (Dec 15, 2022)

Detroit

T


----------



## Tish (Dec 15, 2022)

Talong

G


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2022)

Greece

E


----------



## tinytn (Dec 15, 2022)

EdinBoro

O


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 15, 2022)

Oswego

O


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 15, 2022)

*Ocean City

Y*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 16, 2022)

*Yuba  City

Y*


----------



## Tish (Dec 16, 2022)

Yass

S


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2022)

Shetland

D


----------



## tinytn (Dec 16, 2022)

Denmark

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 16, 2022)

K

Kenya

A


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 16, 2022)

*Altoona

A*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 16, 2022)

Albuquerque

E


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 17, 2022)

Ellington

N


----------



## tinytn (Dec 17, 2022)

Niles

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 17, 2022)

Skokie

E


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2022)

Esher
R


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 17, 2022)

Riga

A


----------



## Tish (Dec 17, 2022)

Aberglasslyn

N


----------



## tinytn (Dec 17, 2022)

Netherlands

S


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 17, 2022)

*Spain

N*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 17, 2022)

Norway

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2022)

Yarmouth

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 18, 2022)

Harpers Ferry

Y


----------



## Tish (Dec 18, 2022)

Yalbraith

H


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2022)

Harwich

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 18, 2022)

Halifax

X


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2022)

Xichang 

G


----------



## Tish (Dec 19, 2022)

Geelong

G


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2022)

Greenwich

H


----------



## tinytn (Dec 19, 2022)

Hanover Park,

I


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 19, 2022)

*K^^^^^
Kansas

S*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 19, 2022)

Saginaw

W


----------



## Repondering (Dec 19, 2022)

Waterford

D


----------



## tinytn (Dec 19, 2022)

Delaware

E


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2022)

Eastwick

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 20, 2022)

Kennebunkport

T


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 20, 2022)

*Titusville

E*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 20, 2022)

Elgin

N


----------



## Tish (Dec 20, 2022)

Newport

T


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2022)

Tasmania

A


----------



## tinytn (Dec 20, 2022)

Adamsville 

E


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2022)

Eastbourne

E


----------



## Tish (Dec 21, 2022)

Eagleton

N


----------



## tinytn (Dec 21, 2022)

Waukegan 

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 21, 2022)

Naperville

E


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2022)

Elgin

N


----------



## tinytn (Dec 22, 2022)

Nebraska

A


----------



## Tish (Dec 22, 2022)

Agnes Water

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 22, 2022)

Racine

E


----------



## tinytn (Dec 22, 2022)

Etheopia

A


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 22, 2022)

Allentown

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 22, 2022)

Nome

E


----------



## tinytn (Dec 22, 2022)

Edinburgh

H


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2022)

Harwich

H


----------



## tinytn (Dec 22, 2022)

Honolulu 

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 22, 2022)

Uganda

A


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2022)

Arran

N


----------



## tinytn (Dec 23, 2022)

Newark

K


----------



## Tish (Dec 23, 2022)

Kahibah

H


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 23, 2022)

Hollywood

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 23, 2022)

Dundee

E


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2022)

Esher

R


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 24, 2022)

*Richmond

D*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 24, 2022)

Dresden

N


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2022)

Norfolk

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 24, 2022)

Killarney

Y


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 24, 2022)

Yuma

A


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 24, 2022)

*Allegheny River

R*


----------



## Tish (Dec 24, 2022)

R

Redfern

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 24, 2022)

New Rochelle

E


----------



## tinytn (Dec 24, 2022)

Elmhurst

T


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 24, 2022)

*Tionesta

A*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 24, 2022)

Antioch

H


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2022)

Harlem

M


----------



## tinytn (Dec 24, 2022)

Montreal

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 24, 2022)

La Crosse

E


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2022)

Elsenham

M


----------



## Tish (Dec 25, 2022)

Morpeth

H


----------



## tinytn (Dec 25, 2022)

Hayward

D


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 25, 2022)

Dayton

N


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2022)

Nuneaton

N


----------



## tinytn (Dec 25, 2022)

Manhatten 

N


----------



## Tish (Dec 26, 2022)

Nowra

A


----------



## tinytn (Dec 26, 2022)

Anchorage 

E


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 26, 2022)

Ecuador

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 26, 2022)

Roanoke

E


----------



## tinytn (Dec 26, 2022)

Ethiopa

A


----------



## Tish (Dec 27, 2022)

Australia

A


----------



## tinytn (Dec 27, 2022)

Arkansas 

S


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2022)

Scarborough

H


----------



## tinytn (Dec 27, 2022)

Honduras

S


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2022)

Slovenia

A


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 27, 2022)

*Arkansas

S*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 27, 2022)

Seattle

E


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2022)

Edinburgh

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 28, 2022)

Hammond

D


----------



## tinytn (Dec 28, 2022)

Denver

R


----------



## Tish (Dec 28, 2022)

Redfern

N


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2022)

Norway

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 28, 2022)

Yangtze

E


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 28, 2022)

*England

D*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 28, 2022)

Dakota

A


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2022)

Arundel

L


----------



## Tish (Dec 29, 2022)

London

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 29, 2022)

Nile

E


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2022)

Essex

X


----------



## Tish (Dec 30, 2022)

Xinzhou

Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2022)

York

K


----------



## Tish (Dec 31, 2022)

Kiama

A


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 31, 2022)

Alabama

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 31, 2022)

Andes

S


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2022)

Stanmore

E


----------



## tinytn (Dec 31, 2022)

Europe

E


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2023)

Ethiopia

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 1, 2023)

Amazon

N


----------



## tinytn (Jan 1, 2023)

Netherlands

S


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2023)

Spain

N


----------



## Tish (Jan 1, 2023)

Nabiac

C


----------



## Jackie23 (Jan 1, 2023)

Canada

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 1, 2023)

Asia

A


----------



## tinytn (Jan 1, 2023)

Arabic

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 1, 2023)

California

A


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2023)

Ardrossan

N


----------



## tinytn (Jan 2, 2023)

Norway

O


----------



## Tish (Jan 2, 2023)

Oslo

O


----------



## tinytn (Jan 2, 2023)

Oregon 

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2023)

Neath

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 2, 2023)

Honduras

S


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2023)

Shefford

D


----------



## Tish (Jan 3, 2023)

Denmark

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 3, 2023)

Kalamazoo

O


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2023)

Oakland

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 3, 2023)

Dublin

N


----------



## tinytn (Jan 3, 2023)

Norway  

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 4, 2023)

Ypsilanti

I


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2023)

Italy

Y


----------



## tinytn (Jan 4, 2023)

Youngstown

Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 4, 2023)

N

Norfolk

K


----------



## Ceege (Jan 4, 2023)

Kalamazoo

O


----------



## tinytn (Jan 4, 2023)

Oregon

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2023)

Newton Abbott

T


----------



## Tish (Jan 4, 2023)

Talong

G


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 4, 2023)

Germany

Y


----------



## tinytn (Jan 4, 2023)

Yukon 

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2023)

Nairn

N


----------



## tinytn (Jan 4, 2023)

Nebraska 

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 4, 2023)

Alsace

E


----------



## hollydolly (Thursday at 9:12 AM)

England

D


----------



## tinytn (Thursday at 9:58 AM)

Denver 

R


----------



## hollydolly (Thursday at 10:14 AM)

Rhodes

S


----------



## Tish (Thursday at 1:16 PM)

Sydney

Y


----------



## tinytn (Thursday at 2:49 PM)

Yorkshire

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Thursday at 4:40 PM)

E

Estonia

A


----------



## hollydolly (Thursday at 8:03 PM)

Anstruther

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Thursday at 8:45 PM)

Rangoon

N


----------



## Tish (Friday at 2:42 PM)

Netherland

D


----------



## tinytn (Friday at 5:24 PM)

Delaware

E


----------



## hollydolly (Friday at 5:36 PM)

Exeter

R


----------



## tinytn (Friday at 5:39 PM)

Rosewood

E


----------



## hollydolly (Friday at 5:47 PM)

D

Dartford

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Friday at 8:47 PM)

Decatur

R


----------



## Ceege (Saturday at 7:12 AM)

Rolling Fork

K


----------



## hollydolly (Saturday at 9:05 AM)

Kingston

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Saturday at 10:05 AM)

Nampa

A


----------



## tinytn (Saturday at 10:23 AM)

Aruba

A


----------



## Tish (Saturday at 1:46 PM)

Abbey

Y


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Saturday at 2:21 PM)

Yosemite


----------



## JustBonee (Saturday at 3:12 PM)

Eureka

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Saturday at 4:11 PM)

Amsterdam

M


----------



## tinytn (Saturday at 6:30 PM)

Montreal

L


----------



## Citygirl (Saturday at 7:25 PM)

*Las Vegas

S*


----------



## Pink Biz (Saturday at 10:12 PM)

Santa Fe

E


----------



## hollydolly (Sunday at 6:10 AM)

Eastwick

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Sunday at 2:56 PM)

Kabul

L


----------



## Tish (Sunday at 3:08 PM)

Liverpool

L


----------



## hollydolly (Sunday at 6:14 PM)

Leeds

S


----------



## tinytn (Sunday at 7:20 PM)

Savannah

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Sunday at 8:37 PM)

Haifa

A


----------



## Ceege (Monday at 10:18 AM)

Au Gres 

B


----------



## tinytn (Monday at 10:44 AM)

Baltimore
C


----------



## hollydolly (Monday at 12:28 PM)

It's all gone a bit skew ^^^... Last letter..

*S*


Scotstoun

N


----------



## Tish (Monday at 12:55 PM)

Newcastle

E


----------



## hollydolly (Monday at 3:32 PM)

Elsenham

M


----------



## tinytn (Monday at 3:41 PM)

Mexico

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Monday at 5:21 PM)

Omaha

A


----------



## hollydolly (Monday at 5:34 PM)

Athens

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Yesterday at 10:24 AM)

Seville

E


----------



## hollydolly (Yesterday at 10:31 AM)

Egypt

T


----------



## tinytn (Yesterday at 1:02 PM)

Tombstone

E


----------



## hollydolly (Yesterday at 3:35 PM)

Ellesmere Port

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Yesterday at 4:45 PM)

Tulsa

A


----------



## hollydolly (Yesterday at 4:52 PM)

Adelaide

E


----------



## tinytn (Yesterday at 5:18 PM)

Europe
E


----------



## Pink Biz (Yesterday at 6:17 PM)

Egg Harbor

R


----------



## hollydolly (Yesterday at 6:18 PM)

Rothesay

Y


----------



## tinytn (Yesterday at 7:41 PM)

Yemen

Z


----------



## Tish (Yesterday at 8:47 PM)

Zurich

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Yesterday at 9:03 PM)

tinytn said:


> Yemen
> 
> Z


Last letter 1st 

N

New Mexico

O


----------



## JustBonee (Today at 8:52 AM)

Ohio

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Today at 9:44 AM)

Oaxaca

A


----------



## Ceege (Today at 10:53 AM)

Ahmeek

K


----------



## tinytn (Today at 12:29 PM)

Kansas

S


----------



## Tish (Today at 2:12 PM)

Sydney

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Today at 4:05 PM)

Yaxley

Y


----------



## tinytn (Today at 5:29 PM)

Youngstown

Z


----------



## hollydolly (Today at 5:31 PM)

N

Norfolk

K


----------



## Citygirl (1 minute ago)

*Kansas City

Y*


----------

